# Overclock.net Grand Champion Series | Toronto | July 6th, 2013 | $10,000 Prizing



## H3||scr3am

IN







for Benching


----------



## Draven

I'm in I have it booked off already lol


----------



## FtW 420




----------



## Slaughter

I'm in!


----------



## Rasparthe

Definitely in! Can't miss something so close to home!


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Will people be allowed to simply come and spectate for the day, or...?


----------



## eSCJovian

I am ready!


----------



## Citra

My body is ready.


----------



## HobieCat

I'm in for the benching! Looks like it's going to be another amazing Toronto event!


----------



## Tryal

Sounds awesome.

Will StarCraft 2 have a tournament? I heard about overclock watching an OCN SC2 tournament a couple weeks ago


----------



## gdesmo

Yup ! Works for me.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tryal*
> 
> Sounds awesome.
> 
> Will StarCraft 2 have a tournament? I heard about overclock watching an OCN SC2 tournament a couple weeks ago


We are considering it for an invitational for this event and a full game in our future events. We are working hard right now to make the invitational happen for this event though.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> Will people be allowed to simply come and spectate for the day, or...?


You can register as a spectator this year  More news to come.


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> You can register as a spectator this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More news to come.


Is there anything I HAVE to do as a spectator?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> Is there anything I HAVE to do as a spectator?


Sign a waiver, follow the rules, have fun  You are not forced to bench or participate in the LAN though. We just ask that you come in with nothing (no hardware) and leave with nothing (unless it's a prize).


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Okay, I might still try and make it to this event then







I would still love to watch people benchmark hardware









Are there usually a lot of people just spectating at these kind of events, or would I possibly be one of only a few who would be spectating?


----------



## sunfireX

last time there were a few people spectating but the majority were participating in one event or the other.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> Okay, I might still try and make it to this event then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would still love to watch people benchmark hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there usually a lot of people just spectating at these kind of events, or would I possibly be one of only a few who would be spectating?


There should be enough to make you not feel uncomfortable observing


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> Okay, I might still try and make it to this event then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would still love to watch people benchmark hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there usually a lot of people just spectating at these kind of events, or would I possibly be one of only a few who would be spectating?


Definitely come on by! Especially if you have an interest on benching... That is what got me hooked.


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Awesomeness









I really would love to be able to play games at this event, but there are a few reasons I can't play at the moment. The first and biggest reason why I can't play is because I don't have a laptop powerful enough or small desktop I can take with me. I'm currently working on either possibly building an APU LAN rig or buying a laptop I just found for sale, but I'm not sure which route to go yet, and if I'll have the money. The second reason is because I haven't really played the games that are officially being played at this event (which to my understanding is DOTA 2, CS: GO, and TF2) so I'd probably almost indefinitely get slaughtered by most at the event


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> Awesomeness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really would love to be able to play games at this event, but there are a few reasons I can't play at the moment. The first and biggest reason why I can't play is because I don't have a laptop powerful enough or small desktop I can take with me. I'm currently working on either possibly building an APU LAN rig or buying a laptop I just found for sale, but I'm not sure which route to go yet, and if I'll have the money. The second reason is because I haven't really played the games that are officially being played at this event (which to my understanding is DOTA 2, CS: GO, and TF2) so I'd probably almost indefinitely get slaughtered by most at the event


If you were to try and pickup a game to play, definitely go for TF2. It is one of the easier games and definitely the most relaxed players. CS & DOTA is serious business...









TF2 also being free is a bonus


----------



## admin

Registration is live  http://ocn.eventbrite.ca/


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

In for just some casual gaming and hanging out with some other OCN members. If that is a possibility?


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Registration is live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ocn.eventbrite.ca/


Is there a signup for the benchers as well?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> Is there a signup for the benchers as well?


I forgot to hit save! One min  Fixing!


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> In for just some casual gaming and hanging out with some other OCN members. If that is a possibility?


Great point. I am not sure where that element fits into this yet. Let me ponder that one a little more  I will have an update for you within the next 24 hours on it


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I forgot to hit save! One min
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixing!


Registered! Thanks!


----------



## Aznpwned

How do the team tickets work? Do we buy as a full team, or can we still buy as a team of 2-3 with a couple of ringers?

EDIT: Sorry, just noticed that the team tickets can only bought in allotments of 5.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> In for just some casual gaming and hanging out with some other OCN members. If that is a possibility?
> 
> 
> 
> Great point. I am not sure where that element fits into this yet. Let me ponder that one a little more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have an update for you within the next 24 hours on it
Click to expand...

Awesome, thanks Admin.
Was just hoping to do some casual gaming and walk around and talk to some other members.
I would get destroyed in any tournament. If not probably just opt to be a spectator.

Thanks again for all the hard work.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznpwned*
> 
> How do the team tickets work? Do we buy as a full team, or can we still buy as a team of 2-3 with a couple of ringers?
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, just noticed that the team tickets can only bought in allotments of 5.


You get a discount for registering your full team at once


----------



## R4ID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> You get a discount for registering your full team at once


took advantage of that (was a pleasant surprize thanks







) cant wait to have a blast and meet more OCN members!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> Registered! Thanks!


Me too







See you in the benching section... now I need to start prepping.

@Admin, what hardware will be supplied to bench markers?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Awesome, thanks Admin.
> Was just hoping to do some casual gaming and walk around and talk to some other members.
> I would get destroyed in any tournament. If not probably just opt to be a spectator.
> 
> Thanks again for all the hard work.


You're always welcome to hang out with the cool kids, up in the LN2 Benching section







I mean I've tried to get you to come to the last two events and they never worked out for you, if this one does, you better make an appearance









H3||scr3am


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> @Admin, what hardware will be supplied to bench markers?


Same Haswell gear as here 

http://www.overclock.net/t/1399816/haswell-launch-party-after-action-report-pictures-and-results-inside

Intel i7 4770K CPUs and Gigabyte Z87X-OC Motherboards


----------



## mahnrag

Definitely going


----------



## Cyclops

Just registered two spots for me and a friend of mine.

I'm a bit disappointed that Crysis 3 wasn't included in the LAN section given it's caliber and "can it run Crysis" heritage, but I understand the limitation of the event.

Looking forward to seeing all of you good folks at the party.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Just registered two spots for me and a friend of mine.
> 
> I'm a bit disappointed that Crysis 3 wasn't included in the LAN section given it's caliber and "can it run Crysis" heritage, but I understand the limitation of the event.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing all of you good folks at the party.


Just because it's not in the "Competitive" LAN part, doesn't mean we will not be able to support it for people who want to play it throughout the day  Because this LAN only allows you to sign up for one game (or benching), people should have more downtime to just have fun with other games in a more casual setting. Or take some time and learn how to bench 

We definitely want suggestions on what casual games we should run throughout the day. It's most ideal if we can host a server on our own LAN (vs. having to connect to one on the internet).

Looking forward to seeing you!


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Just because it's not in the "Competitive" LAN part, doesn't mean we will not be able to support it for people who want to play it throughout the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because this LAN only allows you to sign up for one game (or benching), people should have more downtime to just have fun with other games in a more casual setting. Or take some time and learn how to bench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We definitely want suggestions on what casual games we should run throughout the day. It's most ideal if we can host a server on our own LAN (vs. having to connect to one on the internet).
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you!


I'm happy to hear that. Hopefully, we'll be able to do something like that.

Thanks for organizing the event, I know it's an almighty task.

See you at the event







.


----------



## Maiky

Gonna have to pass, Boss won't give me those days off since i already asked for the whole week of Black Friday (camping out with some buddies @ best buy).


----------



## Cyclops

I have an idea guys. Let me know what you think of it. This is only for people that are attending the event and do not have a custom water cooled system.

I have some water cooling components lying around, enough to make a complete loop (CPU and possibly GPU). I can take one of the attendees systems and give it a "make over" and water cool it at the same time.

I basically need to know the person's motherboard, GPU, and chassis. I need that information before the 6th of July so I can bring the necessary parts and do it at the event.

What do you guys think?


----------



## micul

I am in:thumb:


----------



## xNovax

In.. I am just wondering if this event will have an age restriction like the AMD event.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> I have an idea guys. Let me know what you think of it. This is only for people that are attending the event and do not have a custom water cooled system.
> 
> I have some water cooling components lying around, enough to make a complete loop (CPU and possibly GPU). I can take one of the attendees systems and give it a "make over" and water cool it at the same time.
> 
> I basically need to know the person's motherboard, GPU, and chassis. I need that information before the 6th of July so I can bring the necessary parts and do it at the event.
> 
> What do you guys think?


I think that would be very cool. Kinda like a live build at the event.

I can bring a system that needs to be water cooled.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> In for just some casual gaming and hanging out with some other OCN members. If that is a possibility?


Would like to know this as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maiky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> In.. I am just wondering if this event will have an age restriction like the AMD event.


under 13 must be accompanied by an adult.

must be of age in order to consume alcohol.

or at least that is what I read a few pages back


----------



## PerplexD

Curious when will rules be up for each tournament


----------



## neofury

Sounds like a really cool event. I doubt I'll attend, it's a 6 hour drive and I'm only really into Sc2, Crysis 3 and BF3. Should be fun to spectate all the benching though. Maybe we'll see where I'm at in a couple weeks, might change my mind. I do have a laptop capable of playing any of those games on low/medium.


----------



## HobieCat

Just signed up for the benching! See you all there.


----------



## Xhumeka

AWESOME!!!

What's parking like in the area? Can we park on the street all day, or is there a green P lot nearby?


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maiky*
> 
> under 13 must be accompanied by an adult.
> 
> must be of age in order to consume alcohol.
> 
> or at least that is what I read a few pages back


Me and my dad are coming so that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## mega_option101

Sadly - I will have to sit this one out as I will be in Paris that weekend









However, I am wishing everyone lots of fun! Would love to be there and bench some Intel + Gigabyte







(very jealous of those that get to)


----------



## LancelotAlb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Just because it's not in the "Competitive" LAN part, doesn't mean we will not be able to support it for people who want to play it throughout the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because this LAN only allows you to sign up for one game (or benching), people should have more downtime to just have fun with other games in a more casual setting. Or take some time and learn how to bench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We definitely want suggestions on what casual games we should run throughout the day. It's most ideal if we can host a server on our own LAN (vs. having to connect to one on the internet).
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you!


Even though I signed up for the Team Fortress 2 bracket, I'll probably get eliminated super quick due to my lack of hats. Afterwards I plan on enjoying the awesome social atmosphere of the LAN, and playing games I've never heard of.

It may appear as though its competitive only, but the last few events I've been to had a social component that grew on its on. I look forward to that again


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancelotAlb*
> 
> Even though I signed up for the Team Fortress 2 bracket, I'll probably get eliminated super quick due to my lack of hats. Afterwards I plan on enjoying the awesome social atmosphere of the LAN, and playing games I've never heard of.
> 
> It may appear as though its competitive only, but the last few events I've been to had a social component that grew on its on. I look forward to that again


Why would you get eliminated because you have no hats?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Been waiting for this good news. Will be there for sure just like every other LAN in Toronto.


----------



## sLim

Got 5 tickets for csgo!

Excited to see some faces from previous events


----------



## grillz

got our tickets! should be another good time!


----------



## xNovax

I don't know what to sign up for. I want to do benching and cs:go.


----------



## PCSarge

in if i can get a ride down from brampton. car's got problems and i dont feel like sinking money into it

maybe ill take a cab and piss off the cabbie xP


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> in if i can get a ride down from brampton. car's got problems and i dont feel like sinking money into it
> 
> maybe ill take a cab and piss off the cabbie xP


Cant you take the train?


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Cant you take the train?


cant do train, havent got a backpack for the rig, its on order but backordered xP


----------



## PerplexD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Why would you get eliminated because you have no hats?


It's a joke lol..


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerplexD*
> 
> It's a joke lol..


yes it is. i say we throw in some good old half life deathmatch as a fun game inbetween because lets face, nothing beats some 90s 3D and explosion fun.

that and perhaps look into some racing games, i know i for one will be running racing games between CS:go matches

and lets get The Hidden : source in there aswell, been playing it with jach and sniper lately, its rather amusing

i may also drag some old hardware along for a benching run.... 1156 anyone? lol


----------



## admin

In less than 24 hours of registration being open, we are already about 25% sold out


----------



## RussianJ

Will the event be handicap accessible?


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> i may also drag some old hardware along for a benching run.... 1156 anyone? lol


That's new hardware!

I'm bringing some s775 to bench and I'm sure they might be some socket A action going on as well


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Will the event be handicap accessible?


The Church has a lot of Stairs (three levels)  It was also built in 1871. It's very old. I don't think it would be the easiest place in the world to navigate 

I am happy to try to accommodate in any way possible. Send me a PM with any specifics and I will contact the venue about them.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

25% but whats the capacity?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 25% but whats the capacity?


We could handle up to 200 including spectators. We definitely could not handle 200 systems at this space. We may max systems out to 140-160.

Also, each ticket type has a limit attached to it. This is to ensure we will have enough teams for each game in the tournament.


----------



## Maiky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Me and my dad are coming so that shouldn't be a problem.


consider yourself *lucky*

I have to work that whole week while you and your dad are having a blast


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> We could handle up to 200 including spectators. We definitely could not handle 200 systems at this space. We may max systems out to 140-160.
> 
> Also, each ticket type has a limit attached to it. This is to ensure we will have enough teams for each game in the tournament.


What do i chose if i dont want to participate in any of the games but want to bring my system?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What do i chose if i dont want to participate in any of the games but want to bring my system?


I am working on that one  Not quite a spectator, not quite a bencher, not quite a gamer


----------



## shoota

Can't wait! gonna be awesome. really enjoyed the last one.
I'll be playing in the CSGO tournament


----------



## yonisrules

Is it all ages? Want to bring my cousin
-ALIg


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yonisrules*
> 
> Is it all ages? Want to bring my cousin
> -ALIg


Under 13 = Must be with parent at all times + signed waiver for both.

13-18 = Signed waiver from parent.


----------



## PerplexD

Any idea on rule set yet for the tournaments?


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Under 13 = Must be with parent at all times + signed waiver for both.
> 13-18 = Signed waiver from parent.


and i call the seat next to admin. cause i couldnt find him at the AMD event.

in other news ticket bought. will print it out at home later and tape it to my desk until further notice

still gotta find a ride out of brampton. if not ill book a limo for the lols


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerplexD*
> 
> Any idea on rule set yet for the tournaments?


I will be working with eSports Canada on it this weekend 

EDIT - hey! I just noticed the username 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> and i call the seat next to admin. cause i couldnt find him at the AMD event.


Chances are you will find me by the streaming booth


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I will be working with eSports Canada on it this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chances are you will find me by the streaming booth


chances are youll be buried in ocn members as usual xD


----------



## kevinf

super excited! Arranging daycare for my son now























Does buying a TF2 ticket lock you into that game?

Although I like the idea of tickets, so someone isn't doing two games, because waiting for one member is a drag.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I am working on that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite a spectator, not quite a bencher, not quite a gamer


i wouldve rather been in that catergory also, but hey. ill play CS;GO for the giggles of how bad i suck at it


----------



## FtW 420

Registered for benching, see you all there!


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> super excited! Arranging daycare for my son now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does buying a TF2 ticket lock you into that game?


i suppose not, the tournaments wont be all day. so we'll have time to be complete "maroons" on other games in between


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Registered for benching, see you all there!


you! yes you! stand still laddie! bring an extra pot for my 1156 chip?







lol


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Will there be sponsors like last time?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Will there be sponsors like last time?


As of right now:

*Overclock.net* is sponsoring the $10,000 in prizes for both LAN and Benchers.

*Intel* has supplied the CPUs for the benching event.

*Gigabyte* has supplied the motherboards for the benching event.

We are looking for other sponsors right now to help make the day even more enjoyable for those who attend


----------



## RussianJ

Signed up for benching, do we need to bring everything excluding motherboard and CPU then?


----------



## sacajawea

i bought a team package for cs go, do i need to do anything else to register my team or is that it?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Signed up for benching, do we need to bring everything excluding motherboard and CPU then?


More news coming  We should have everything standardized though for benchers by then.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sacajawea*
> 
> i bought a team package for cs go, do i need to do anything else to register my team or is that it?


The team member who signed up will receive an email in the next week with more info. It will basically ask for the details of the other people on your team + will have the waivers you will need to sign


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> As of right now:
> 
> *Overclock.net* is sponsoring the $10,000 in prizes for both LAN and Benchers.
> *Intel* has supplied the CPUs for the benching event.
> *Gigabyte* has supplied the motherboards for the benching event.
> 
> We are looking for other sponsors right now to help make the day even more enjoyable for those who attend


What happens to the parts once benching is done assuming they are not dead?


----------



## antman92

will hopefully be shoutcasting this event, probably the only way ill attend is if im shoutcasting.


----------



## xNovax

What are the power restrictions?

My dad wants to come. He does not want to be in the competitions but he wants to bring his computer. What would I sign him up for?

Mod edit: Please use the edit button instead of double posting.


----------



## micul

Parking will be an issue i think . Some parking options should be posted


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> you! yes you! stand still laddie! bring an extra pot for my 1156 chip?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


I'll bring the extra pot, can I have pudding?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What happens to the parts once benching is done assuming they are not dead?


Dibs on the fastest 4770k!


----------



## Darius Silver

Thinking thinking...


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antman92*
> 
> will hopefully be shoutcasting this event, probably the only way ill attend is if im shoutcasting.


Hey! Chat with the ESC guys about it for sure! They are lining up the casters this year for us 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> What are the power restrictions?


No real power restrictions. We are trying to accommodate for most requests 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> My dad wants to come. He does not want to be in the competitions but he wants to bring his computer. What would I sign him up for?


We are working on an option for people who want to come and bring a rig but don't want to participate in any of the competitive games/benching. I should have something figured out later tonight 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micul*
> 
> Parking will be an issue i think . Some parking options should be posted


We are looking into renting a 50 spot parking lot that is really close by. I am chatting with them early next week.


----------



## antman92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Hey! Chat with the ESC guys about it for sure! They are lining up the casters this year for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No real power restrictions. We are trying to accommodate for most requests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are working on an option for people who want to come and bring a rig but don't want to participate in any of the competitive games/benching. I should have something figured out later tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are looking into renting a 50 spot parking lot that is really close by. I am chatting with them early next week.


who are these "ESC guys"


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antman92*
> 
> who are these "ESC guys"


RikkAndrsn on OCN is one of them  ESC = eSports Canada


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> We are working on an option for people who want to come and bring a rig but don't want to participate in any of the competitive games/benching. I should have something figured out later tonight


Ok so what do you want me to register as cause I do not want to not be able to register cause it is full.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Ok so what do you want me to register as cause I do not want to not be able to register cause it is full.


Are you going for "casual gaming"? What will you be doing there? Just trying to get a sense as it will help me frame this style of registration


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I am working on that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite a spectator, not quite a bencher, not quite a gamer


Yeah noticed on the signups that we don't have a general admission. Probably worth having one for people who want to show up and socialize, only gaming casually.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I am working on that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite a spectator, not quite a bencher, not quite a gamer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah noticed on the signups that we don't have a general admission. Probably worth having one for people who want to show up and socialize, only gaming casually.
Click to expand...

This is what I am hoping for.
Thanks for trying to work this out Admin


----------



## patr1ck

Awesome! The AMD event was great!

How does the admission work? Would I have to pay for multiple gaming events for example playing dota 2 and csgo = 40/30$ in total?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Ok so what do you want me to register as cause I do not want to not be able to register cause it is full.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going for "casual gaming"? What will you be doing there? Just trying to get a sense as it will help me frame this style of registration
Click to expand...

I'm actually going to need an option like that as well.

I've got someone who wants to come and game/talk with people but isn't part of a competitive team.


----------



## johny24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> Thinking thinking...


You know you want to! You're too good at TF2 to pass this up. Plus, maybe I can get on your team again and leech off your skills


----------



## gunplay33

are we supposed to bring our own equipment to the tournament? last time i went to an event i had to bring my own.


----------



## johny24

Yes, bring your own computer


----------



## gunplay33

oh thanks ill be there for sure.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Are you going for "casual gaming"? What will you be doing there? Just trying to get a sense as it will help me frame this style of registration


I want to casually game and do some benching but my dad just wants to play some games.

Im guessing for me I would sign up for the benching but I am unsure about my dad.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

My rigs and my body are ready. I may have hardware available for people coming long distances assuming the people that are currently scheduled to borrow it coming from a long distance don't make it. (MP-Canuck and Maple-Canuck)


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patr1ck*
> 
> Awesome! The AMD event was great!
> 
> How does the admission work? Would I have to pay for multiple gaming events for example playing dota 2 and csgo = 40/30$ in total?


Unfortunately you can only register for one game competitively. You can play any of the games casually throughout the day though 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I want to casually game and do some benching but my dad just wants to play some games.
> 
> Im guessing for me I would sign up for the benching but I am unsure about my dad.


Looking at numbers still to figure out how to best make this work


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Looking at numbers still to figure out how to best make this work


Add 2 more here.


----------



## PCSarge

i wouldve signed up casual aswell, but bought a CS:GO ticket to be safe, ill also be dragging some stuff up to the benching area to give run with FTW420 for a while..my i5 750 and 5770 are looking at me like "please daddy, take me with you" lol

hmm...wonder if i can bench and game in the same area... my monitor has multiple inputs lol. if its possible id set up like that......

god knows what admin will come up with.....


----------



## Halo_003

Man I would love to be able to come to this and bench, but FL to Toronto is a long ways.


----------



## Draven

mahnrag paid for himself and I for TF2, but it only asked for his name as he bought both tickets.


----------



## admin

We will have an 8-man SCII Invitational at this event as well 

If we had a better internet connection, we would definitely make SCII an open event. I am sure that will be the case next time.

Oh BTW - the $15,000 prizepool I mentioned last time, will be honored. I don't think we will do it for this event because of how short notice it was  But we will make sure it does happen


----------



## asuperpower

CS GO! SWEET


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> We will have an 8-man SCII Invitational at this event as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we had a better internet connection, we would definitely make SCII an open event. I am sure that will be the case next time.
> 
> Oh BTW - the $15,000 prizepool I mentioned last time, will be honored. I don't think we will do it for this event because of how short notice it was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we will make sure it does happen


am i allowed to setup for gaming and benching in the benching area? cause i have a board and card to bench and ftw is bringing me pots. but id also like to get a bit of gaming in between runs


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

Man just when I'm able to get a free moment from work that week. I took July 3-8 off.

Gas = ~$150
Enhanced Drivers Licensed = ~50
Ticket = $20
Food/Drinks = ~$50
Hotel = No idea but probably 100-200

If I wasn't trying to pay off a bunch of stuff and help my parents out I'd try and make it.

Hopefully another Michigan one comes around that fits my schedule.


----------



## admin

We have added a "Casual Gaming (No Tournament)" registration option. There are a very limited amount of space available for these


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> We have added a "Casual Gaming (No Tournament)" registration option. There are a very limited amount of space available for these


I've already bought two tickets as spectators when the "Casual Gaming option" wasn't available. What do I need to do?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> I've already bought two tickets as spectators when the "Casual Gaming option" wasn't available. What do I need to do?


Strange! I show 0 Spectator tickets sold to date. Can you please PM me the name used to purchase the tickets?

Thanks!


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Strange! I show 0 Spectator tickets sold to date. Can you please PM me the name used to purchase the tickets?
> 
> Thanks!


My mistake!. I registered under benchmarking. Am I still allowed to bring a system or two to show off?


----------



## xNovax

Ok registered me for benchmarking and my dad for casual gaming.


----------



## SIL40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> i say we throw in some good old half life deathmatch as a fun game inbetween because lets face, nothing beats some 90s 3D and explosion fun.


Yes please! Half Life Deathmatch is one of the best LAN games ever. Let's do it. I haven't played in 5 or 6 years.


----------



## Cactii

Lookin' forward to this event. I'm sure I'll see some people from the AMD event as well.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIL40*
> 
> Yes please! Half Life Deathmatch is one of the best LAN games ever. Let's do it. I haven't played in 5 or 6 years.


+1, HL2 DM is pure ownage... Death by toilet = classic... I got my steam account 7 years ago with a free HL2DM promotion, thanks ATI


----------



## SIL40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> +1, HL2 DM is pure ownage... Death by toilet = classic... I got my steam account 7 years ago with a free HL2DM promotion, thanks ATI


Oh I was thinking the original Half Life multiplayer :| Are we talking about HL2 DM? Still good, but not as good imo! Gotta love using the Gauss gun and launching yourself onto random spots


----------



## Hooded

I'll show as a spectator.

Don't have anything small enough to bring.

27" monitors and full towers don't transport well.

Sounds like a great event looking forward to my 1st LAN party.

Thanks Admin

Just bought the ticket.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Bought my ticket, see you guys there


----------



## Valgaur

The Vagur Wants to go! Vagur might even buy Haswell and good RAM just for the event!







and finally bring the fun on his 7970 lightning







but I haz no pot.....


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hooded*
> 
> I'll show as a spectator.
> Don't have anything small enough to bring.
> 27" monitors and full towers don't transport well.


Nonsense. You can do it! Keeping your original monitor box though, is a good idea. Failing that, putting a monitor in a large box stuffed with towels works. A few people at the lan have tri-monitor setups.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> Nonsense. You can do it! Keeping your original monitor box though, is a good idea. Failing that, putting a monitor in a large box stuffed with towels works. A few people at the lan have tri-monitor setups.


this one is limited to single monitor due to space.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> this one is limited to single monitor due to space.


I think I have 17" screens around here I could use, I hope...


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> this one is limited to single monitor due to space.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have 17" screens around here I could use, I hope...
Click to expand...

I have 3 23 inch monitors I was planning on leaving at home and the 24 inch I was planning on bringing.
I can always bring one of my 23 inch monitors to use if you need one.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> I have 3 23 inch monitors I was planning on leaving at home and the 24 inch I was planning on bringing.
> I can always bring one of my 23 inch monitors to use if you need one.


Depends on if they'll let me have 3.5 feet or not XD suddenly 5:4 eyefinity doesn't seem so crazy.


----------



## IGLAbsolute

Signed up just to post this!

I intend on heading in from Niagara area to represent Canada's very own - IGL - www.playigl.com

Hopefully get to meet some local TF2 and CS:GO players. Maybe give out some SWAG =)


----------



## SniperTeamTango

I can't help but sit here and wonder if I'll be allowed to bring my banner/flag this time with all these space things...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> The Vagur Wants to go! Vagur might even buy Haswell and good RAM just for the event!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally bring the fun on his 7970 lightning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I haz no pot.....


You still have a few weeks, enough time to get a pot in hand. Do it Vagur.


----------



## xNovax

Whole family is now officially signed up


----------



## PerplexD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IGLAbsolute*
> 
> Signed up just to post this!
> 
> I intend on heading in from Niagara area to represent Canada's very own - IGL - www.playigl.com
> 
> Hopefully get to meet some local TF2 and CS:GO players. Maybe give out some SWAG =)


Who now?..


----------



## BonzaiTree

Signed up!! WOOT WOOT!

Also, I saw there will be beer on sale.

Are we also able to bring our own? Or is that frowned upon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> What are the power restrictions?
> 
> My dad wants to come. He does not want to be in the competitions but he wants to bring his computer. What would I sign him up for?
> 
> Mod edit: Please use the edit button instead of double posting.


I'm also heading to Toronto from the hometown of Canada's first prime minister! Good Ol' John Mac.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> I have an idea guys. Let me know what you think of it. This is only for people that are attending the event and do not have a custom water cooled system.
> 
> I have some water cooling components lying around, enough to make a complete loop (CPU and possibly GPU). I can take one of the attendees systems and give it a "make over" and water cool it at the same time.
> 
> I basically need to know the person's motherboard, GPU, and chassis. I need that information before the 6th of July so I can bring the necessary parts and do it at the event.
> 
> What do you guys think?


PLEASE. If you're willing to do it I might even purchase an 8350 and a new case, which I've been wanting to do for a while.

My rig is in my sig.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

I replied to you in the other thread too, you cannot bring your own alcohol. All alcohol must be distributed by the venue or it is illegal as this is an all ages event and they have licensed bartenders and security.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Signed up!! WOOT WOOT!
> 
> I'm also heading to Toronto from the hometown of Canada's first prime minister! Good Ol' John Mac.


Nice to know there is someone else from where I am on here.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

What if u sign up for a game but decide not to play?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> You still have a few weeks, enough time to get a pot in hand. Do it Vagur.


Money wise its not a problem this time, the time off though.. kinda tough gonna see what I can do though! Then you can teach me the ways of breaking hardware. AND ill be 21 by 3 days so yes the alcohol lol.







how do you go about flying and brining all the hardware backpack? Or duffle bag? And should I bring ivy? Currently looking for another good ram kit and ram ln2 stuff I want to go ram nuts and then do some 2d stuff to start then 3d. Ill need a gpu pot as well tom says the used MM are going but imma try and snag it.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Overclock.net Game Server Staff Team looking for a sixth member for TF2 tournament! looking for a fun seeking player who doesn't take competition too seriously. A monitor can be provided for those travelling a larger distance! Please PM SniperTeamTango or KyadCK if interested.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Overclock.net Game Server Staff Team looking for a sixth member for TF2 tournament! looking for a fun seeking player who doesn't take competition too seriously. A monitor can be provided for those travelling a larger distance! Please PM SniperTeamTango or KyadCK if interested.


I could theoretically come out and ring for you guys, as I think I've done that before. If you want to get some practice in before the event TF2Lobby is a great way to do it. Used to play competitive TF2 as scout/utility but haven't touched the game since about 2011. More into Dota now.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> I could theoretically come out and ring for you guys, as I think I've done that before. If you want to get some practice in before the event TF2Lobby is a great way to do it. Used to play competitive TF2 as scout/utility but haven't touched the game since about 2011. More into Dota now.


This would be fantastic, now I just need to find a work around for the 6 player hard setting on the site for tickets XD


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Money wise its not a problem this time, the time off though.. kinda tough gonna see what I can do though! Then you can teach me the ways of breaking hardware. AND ill be 21 by 3 days so yes the alcohol lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you go about flying and brining all the hardware backpack? Or duffle bag? And should I bring ivy? Currently looking for another good ram kit and ram ln2 stuff I want to go ram nuts and then do some 2d stuff to start then 3d. Ill need a gpu pot as well tom says the used MM are going but imma try and snag it.


If you want to bench until the competition starts you have to bring the HW to do it. Ivy would be a good choice, depends on what you want to run. Not sure yet if a frozen gpu will be part of the competition or not, but it is fun & I plan to get on some frozen 3d before the comp. anyway.

I put the more valuable things (that would fit) into the carry on & brought the rest in a suitcase last year.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> This would be fantastic, now I just need to find a work around for the 6 player hard setting on the site for tickets XD


It'd still be preferable if you guys can find a normal 6th as I can't gaurantee how much free time I'll have at the LAN until the end. If you just need a stand in for a few matches I'll be fine, but if it's something you'll need for the whole tournament that'd be a bit more time than I can offer.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> It'd still be preferable if you guys can find a normal 6th as I can't gaurantee how much free time I'll have at the LAN until the end. If you just need a stand in for a few matches I'll be fine, but if it's something you'll need for the whole tournament that'd be a bit more time than I can offer.


Well I shall keep trying then








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Overclock.net Game Server Staff Team looking for a sixth member for TF2 tournament! looking for a fun seeking player who doesn't take competition too seriously. A monitor can be provided for those travelling a larger distance! Please PM SniperTeamTango or KyadCK if interested.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> If you want to bench until the competition starts you have to bring the HW to do it. Ivy would be a good choice, depends on what you want to run. Not sure yet if a frozen gpu will be part of the competition or not, but it is fun & I plan to get on some frozen 3d before the comp. anyway.
> 
> I put the more valuable things (that would fit) into the carry on & brought the rest in a suitcase last year.


Ill bring ivy as well then I suppose







my ax1200 and the whole shebang


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Bought my ticket, see you guys there


Of course you are going now that I live in Germany lol


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Of course you are going now that I live in Germany lol


Lol maybve we'll kick it with Johnny in your stead, he's a rocking guy


----------



## xNovax

I signed up for benching, but I have never done it before. Could someone at the event show me the ropes?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Lol maybve we'll kick it with Johnny in your stead, he's a rocking guy


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I signed up for benching, but I have never done it before. Could someone at the event show me the ropes?


Yeah, I'm still learning myself, but we can certainly take some time to show you what to do







Come early, to get some lessons before the competition starts







I'm certain someone will throw together a list of things benchers should bring.


----------



## Haris75

Is this the first year an event like this took place? If not, any pictures from the last one?


----------



## Rasparthe

I'm not sure what will be supplied for the benchmarking side of the competition, but I would assume if you are planning to use LN2 and enter the competition at the least you would need a LN2 pot. I'm not sure on how the competition would be structured but I would think air only submissions might be quickly overwhelmed. That being said I believe there will a couple of extra pots floating around for those that want to give it a shot, or have some other hardware they would like to bench. Just not sure on the availability of the loaners or if they are spoken for already. There will be more than enough guys around willing to show you how to get setup if you want.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> I'm not sure what will be supplied for the benchmarking side of the competition, but I would assume if you are planning to use LN2 and enter the competition at the least you would need a LN2 pot. I'm not sure on how the competition would be structured but I would think air only submissions might be quickly overwhelmed. That being said I believe there will a couple of extra pots floating around for those that want to give it a shot, or have some other hardware they would like to bench. Just not sure on the availability of the loaners or if they are spoken for already. There will be more than enough guys around willing to show you how to get setup if you want.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Yeah, I'm still learning myself, but we can certainly take some time to show you what to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come early, to get some lessons before the competition starts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm certain someone will throw together a list of things benchers should bring.


Thank you. I will make sure I show up early.


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haris75*
> 
> Is this the first year an event like this took place? If not, any pictures from the last one?


Yes, an event took place last year like this!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1228171/overclock-net-grand-champion-series-toronto-june-30th-2012-10-000-prizing/900#post_17612667
http://www.overclock.net/t/1228171/overclock-net-grand-champion-series-toronto-june-30th-2012-10-000-prizing/890#post_17611795

Those are both links to posts in last years thread that have pictures









And --- This looks like it is going to be a fun event guys! If only I was a little closer







. I will definitely watch the live stream though!


----------



## johny24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Lol maybve we'll kick it with Johnny in your stead, he's a rocking guy


Shucks...


----------



## xNovax

What should I bring to bench?


----------



## alystair

I registered on the site just to be part of the Dota 2 part of this event, was wondering how the competitive side will work tho' - will there be machines of about equal quality to be used competitively by the teams or will we be solely relying on our own hardware? I use a laptop and It's a bit of a treck to bring a 24" screen on the TTC


----------



## Citra

Just bought my ticket. See you guys there!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alystair*
> 
> I registered on the site just to be part of the Dota 2 part of this event, was wondering how the competitive side will work tho' - will there be machines of about equal quality to be used competitively by the teams or will we be solely relying on our own hardware? I use a laptop and It's a bit of a treck to bring a 24" screen on the TTC


You're going to have to bring your own hardware.


----------



## Valgaur

is the benching comp provided equipment for the challenge or do we need hardware? either way im bringing my stuff


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> is the benching comp provided equipment for the challenge or do we need hardware? either way im bringing my stuff


It seems that the CPU and MOBO are being sponsored for this.

However, I cannot comment about the rest (probably some stuff left over from the other LAN/LN2 benching).

Either way, during the day before the competition starts, you will have time to bench your own gear


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> It seems that the CPU and MOBO are being sponsored for this.
> 
> However, I cannot comment about the rest (probably some stuff left over from the other LAN/LN2 benching).
> 
> Either way, during the day before the competition starts, you will have time to bench your own gear


Thank you! I will be bringing my own stuff for fun time as well


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Thank you! I will be bringing my own stuff for fun time as well


It's a good idea - or else you will find the time long


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Still looking for sixth tf2 player!


----------



## Slaughter

Here is a good reference for those looking to bench.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1250640/recommended-items-for-extreme-benching-toronto-event-checklist


----------



## johny24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Still looking for sixth tf2 player!


Is it a Server Staff only team, or the Server Staff team looking for another member? I'd be in, and I've improved a bit since last year


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Still looking for sixth tf2 player!
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a Server Staff only team, or the Server Staff team looking for another member? I'd be in, and I've improved a bit since last year
Click to expand...

We'll take anyone, the name was just because the group mostly consisted of myself, Sniper, Noir and Perrin.









PM Sniper so he can stop worrying about that 6th ticket.


----------



## Valiom

If we sign up to play one of the games but we don't have a team, what happens?

A friend and I wouldn't mind coming out, but we don't have 5 players to play CS:GO with. If anyone is looking lemme know.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

If you sign up for a tournament as a free agent we assign you to a team on a first come first served basis pick up game style.


----------



## Cactii

If a friend and I sign up separately for the same game, can we be paired together for the event?


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cactii*
> 
> If a friend and I sign up separately for the same game, can we be paired together for the event?


Yeah, just make sure that you let us know at the event that you want to be paired together.


----------



## Aznpwned

What's the seating capacity this time around?


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznpwned*
> 
> What's the seating capacity this time around?


We theoretically could have around 200 people but I'm not sure what the actual limit is set to on Eventbrite, but I'm sure it's much lower. I'll try to check in with Admin, we were sitting at just under 50% of tickets sold last time I talked to him.


----------



## ko1n92

sweet ! anyone want to team up for TF2 or CS:GO..


----------



## ko1n92

Do I have to register twice for separate games CS:GO / TF2?


----------



## megajesus

Whaaat. Didnt know OCN ran events around here. I will have to come next year with a DOTA 2 team I play with. Anyone here still is or used to be apart of the GTA SSB Melee community?

Or maybe last minute planning?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

@Rikk are we going to have a mini section for this event just like the last one, if not, where could one make an OP for casual gaming at this event. I'd love to set that up (hoping to host ut99)


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ko1n92*
> 
> Do I have to register twice for separate games CS:GO / TF2?


At the moment people are only allowed to sign up for one game. The tournaments are intended to take up the better part of an attendee's time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megajesus*
> 
> Whaaat. Didnt know OCN ran events around here. I will have to come next year with a DOTA 2 team I play with. Anyone here still is or used to be apart of the GTA SSB Melee community?
> 
> Or maybe last minute planning?


I have some connections to the FGC here in Toronto but I don't think OCN is interested in hosting console games anytime soon. The Toryuken guys would be the people to talk to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> @Rikk are we going to have a mini section for this event just like the last one, if not, where could one make an OP for casual gaming at this event. I'd love to set that up (hoping to host ut99)


Admin is handling all the site side stuff. As far as casual gaming goes he's OK with you guys doing pretty much whatever so long as you make sure everyone gets the titles downloaded before the actual event.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> At the moment people are only allowed to sign up for one game. The tournaments are intended to take up the better part of an attendee's time.
> I have some connections to the FGC here in Toronto but I don't think OCN is interested in hosting console games anytime soon. The Toryuken guys would be the people to talk to.
> Admin is handling all the site side stuff. As far as casual gaming goes he's OK with you guys doing pretty much whatever so long as you make sure everyone gets the titles downloaded before the actual event.


What if I bring a dozen or so CDs?


----------



## jokerrk

Do we have to bring our entire gear? Including monitors to this event?


----------



## 0dysseus

This is going to be great! Just wondering, what other games are people thinking of playing casually? Want to get some games loaded up for this!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Hey Admins--I'm not sure who to ask for this, but can I change my ticket to casual gaming?

I was in for Dota, but I think I'd rather just play casually and watch the benching and that.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokerrk*
> 
> Do we have to bring our entire gear? Including monitors to this event?


Yes, this is a BYOC event. If you're participating in a game tournament you'll need everything you require to game. If you're benching I believe only the CPU and MoBo are being provided.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Hey Admins--I'm not sure who to ask for this, but can I change my ticket to casual gaming?
> 
> I was in for Dota, but I think I'd rather just play casually and watch the benching and that.


Send a PM to Admin, he's the only person with access to the Eventbrite site. I think there are only a few casual seats left.


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

I am so going next year! I will drive up there from chicago , Hopefully they let me across the border!

How long is this event>?


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REPUBLICOFGAMER*
> 
> I am so going next year! I will drive up there from chicago , Hopefully they let me across the border!
> 
> How long is this event>?


This event runs from 10 AM on Saturday until 2 AM Sunday so 16 consecutive hours. We'll make the jump to a Saturday and Sunday event if Admin decides it adds enough value to our attendees.


----------



## megajesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> At the moment people are only allowed to sign up for one game. The tournaments are intended to take up the better part of an attendee's time.
> I have some connections to the FGC here in Toronto but I don't think OCN is interested in hosting console games anytime soon. The Toryuken guys would be the people to talk to.
> Admin is handling all the site side stuff. As far as casual gaming goes he's OK with you guys doing pretty much whatever so long as you make sure everyone gets the titles downloaded before the actual event.


Right. I thought there would be some relations around. Small world.

Get hype.


----------



## ZackBennett

Me +1 - 2 hopefully, look forward to seeing you all there.


----------



## Cactii

How do you guys afford to do all this for only 20 bucks a person? It's pretty great.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cactii*
> 
> How do you guys afford to do all this for only 20 bucks a person? It's pretty great.


Well, mostly with me complaining vigorously to Admin about how far $20 a ticket puts us in the red.


----------



## Cactii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Well, mostly with me complaining vigorously to Admin about how far $20 a ticket puts us in the red.


Well you guys are awesome, and a very big thank you.


----------



## johny24

@RikkAndrsn or other staff, I payed the $20 for a TF2 entry, but have since been lucky enough to join a team of OCN staff. Would I be able to transfer my first ticket to a friend who will be attending?


----------



## 3Cccccccc

do we have to bring our own computer to enter the competition event? or computers will be provided


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> @RikkAndrsn or other staff, I payed the $20 for a TF2 entry, but have since been lucky enough to join a team of OCN staff. Would I be able to transfer my first ticket to a friend who will be attending?


Admin is the only person with access to the Eventbrite stuff. I don't see any reason why tickets shouldn't be transferable but it's up to him.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3Cccccccc*
> 
> do we have to bring our own computer to enter the competition event? or computers will be provided


You'll need to bring your own computer. This is a BYOC event which means Bring Your Own Computer. We are a LAN party, not a rented out internet cafe.


----------



## zulk

csgo is 5 v 5 right ?


----------



## MP-Canuck

Thank you Admin and Rikk for putting this event together!


----------



## Ayrin

How many team spots left for CS GO and how big the bracket going to be estimated?


----------



## grillz

any estimate as to how many tickets are left?


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulk*
> 
> csgo is 5 v 5 right ?


CS:GO is 5v5 and we did not build in any subs as we expect people to be available the whole time with this being a LAN and all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayrin*
> 
> How many team spots left for CS GO and how big the bracket going to be estimated?


Tournaments are capped at 8 teams per game and I believe we're sitting at 5 or 6 teams at the moment for CS:GO, 5 teams for TF2, and 6 teams for Dota (with some unassigned players left over).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grillz*
> 
> any estimate as to how many tickets are left?


We had a technical max capacity of 200 but I think Admin has only put out enough tickets for around 150 to 160ish people. We were at 125 tickets sold last time I got an update, which was around 5 PM Sunday night.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> CS:GO is 5v5 and we did not build in any subs as we expect people to be available the whole time with this being a LAN and all.
> Tournaments are capped at 8 teams per game and I believe we're sitting at 5 or 6 teams at the moment.
> We had a technical max capacity of 200 but I think Admin has only put out enough tickets for around 150 to 160ish people. We were at 125 tickets sold last time I got an update, which was around 5 PM Sunday night.


That is great that there is so much of an interest for these events!


----------



## superx107

When are the follow up emails being sent out for where players are going to sit?


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superx107*
> 
> When are the follow up emails being sent out for where players are going to sit?


To my knowledge seating was going to be handled on a first come first served basis but Admin and myself have already discussed doing priority based seating with reservations for teams, we just haven't come up with a way of doing it yet besides manually. There isn't a finalized floorplan just yet, either.


----------



## grillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> To my knowledge seating was going to be handled on a first come first served basis but Admin and myself have already discussed doing priority based seating with reservations for teams, we just haven't come up with a way of doing it yet besides manually. There isn't a finalized floorplan just yet, either.


the 'reserved' seats for teams to sit together would be welcomed and makes sense


----------



## SIL40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grillz*
> 
> the 'reserved' seats for teams to sit together would be welcomed and makes sense


I agree it makes some sense, but I don't think it's entirely fair. Why do the teams get to reserve seating but people coming as friends without proper teams might not get to sit together? First come first serve should stay the rule unless everyone can reserve seats.


----------



## grillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIL40*
> 
> I agree it makes some sense, but I don't think it's entirely fair. Why do the teams get to reserve seating but people coming as friends without proper teams might not get to sit together? First come first serve should stay the rule unless everyone can reserve seats.


grouping the teams would benefit individuals trying to sit together as well... think fragmentation or filling a movie theatre with 'no single seats'


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grillz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SIL40*
> 
> I agree it makes some sense, but I don't think it's entirely fair. Why do the teams get to reserve seating but people coming as friends without proper teams might not get to sit together? First come first serve should stay the rule unless everyone can reserve seats.
> 
> 
> 
> grouping the teams would benefit individuals trying to sit together as well... think fragmentation or filling a movie theatre with 'no single seats'
Click to expand...

This is true. With 6 people per TF2 team, and 5 per CS:GO, you can easily pack teams into tighter groups if they're together, allowing for more "free room" for people who aren't on teams.


----------



## SIL40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grillz*
> 
> grouping the teams would benefit individuals trying to sit together as well... think fragmentation or filling a movie theatre with 'no single seats'


True enough. Can't argue with that. Good call. Maybe people coming in a group larger than 2 or 3 people could also be stuck together too then.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> This is true. With 6 people per TF2 team, and 5 per CS:GO, you can easily pack teams into tighter groups if they're together, allowing for more "free room" for people who aren't on teams.


This logic actually plays really well, seeing as you know your teammates best and you would be organizing ahead of schedule.

(My ghetto cool passes initial benchmarks this morning!







)


----------



## Xhumeka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIL40*
> 
> I agree it makes some sense, but I don't think it's entirely fair. Why do the teams get to reserve seating but people coming as friends without proper teams might not get to sit together? First come first serve should stay the rule unless everyone can reserve seats.


It's also a logistical issue - imagine two people on opposing teams sitting beside each other; no matter how hard you TRY not to look at their screen peripheral vision is a pain!







It's pretty much imperative that competitive teams are separated.


----------



## SIL40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xhumeka*
> 
> It's also a logistical issue - imagine two people on opposing teams sitting beside each other; no matter how hard you TRY not to look at their screen peripheral vision is a pain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty much imperative that competitive teams are separated.


Well that's probably going to happen to everyone else anyways. It's pretty much inevitable. I do agree with the other guy's comment about fragmentation though.


----------



## Ayrin

is csgo teams full and if it is it possible to boost it up to like 10 teams or something ? We were planning to go and pay just now







.. Or if we bought 5 single tickets could we still play ?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Lol, so I registered for the event. After running into a sneakily hidden fee on the tickets, and paying 98+ dollars for 6 people, I notice more than 100 dollars is MIA from my paypal. Interesting...


----------



## SIL40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Lol, so I registered for the event. After running into a sneakily hidden fee on the tickets, and paying 98+ dollars for 6 people, I notice more than 100 dollars is MIA from my paypal. Interesting...


Sneaky fee?? It says the price of the fee right next to the price of admission. Also 6 tickets should be ~$104 so it makes sense that you should have been charged more than $100, no?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIL40*
> 
> Sneaky fee?? It says the price of the fee right next to the price of admission. Also 6 tickets should be ~$104 so it makes sense that you should have been charged more than $100, no?


16.37 (1.37 additional fee that didn't show up till I added to cart.) And that equals out to 98.22.









Edit: Non team tickets would have been 120 plus what their fee is.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayrin*
> 
> is csgo teams full and if it is it possible to boost it up to like 10 teams or something ? We were planning to go and pay just now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Or if we bought 5 single tickets could we still play ?


We are going to be handling additional tickets on a game by game basis. We've already hit 10 teams with single + team tickets for CS:GO so we're limiting the additional teams until the other games catch up since we were supposed to limit the tournaments to 8 teams.

On the TF2 side we have 6 teams currently, Dota has 8, and CS:GO is at 10. In total there were 151 total tickets sold including benching and casual gaming tickets.


----------



## SIL40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> 16.37 (1.37 additional fee that didn't show up till I added to cart.) And that equals out to 98.22.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Non team tickets would have been 120 plus what their fee is.


Hmmm. I thought tickets are sold in groups of 5 or singles. Wouldn't you have had to pay 5 @ team rate and 1 @ regular rate?


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIL40*
> 
> Hmmm. I thought tickets are sold in groups of 5 or singles. Wouldn't you have had to pay 5 @ team rate and 1 @ regular rate?


Unless he was buying TF2 tickets, which are sold in 6s.


----------



## InsideJob

Well this is going to be fun








Registering now!


----------



## SIL40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Unless he was buying TF2 tickets, which are sold in 6s.


That explains that then. SniperTeamTango were your Paypal funds in USD? Because Paypal might have charged extra for the conversion and that could have pushed you over $100.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Unless he was buying TF2 tickets, which are sold in 6s.


^







I thought I had said TF2, my apologies. just glad to have registered in time. When we win it won't matter jk cannot wait to see you all. Rikk can I bring my banner and jam it in between tables assuming my neighbors do not mind?

Edit: Sil no it was in canadian. For all I know it was a paypal fee, *shrugs*


----------



## RikkAndrsn

How big is this banner? Could we just hang it over the railing or something? We do have an upper and a lower section so hanging it on the handrail of the mezzanine could be less of a hassle.


----------



## InsideJob

If anyone will be traveling there from up North like the Sudbury area please let me know. Will be needing transportation and would rather not have to bus it.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

2 foot by 8 foot, its semi transparent (Netting) also it's powered by a proprietary connector in my rig...

Edit: I do have a stand that only requires 1 inch of space between the tables. The support is on the floor and its not noticeable. I can get pics if you'd like.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> 2 foot by 8 foot, its semi transparent (Netting) also it's powered by a proprietary connector in my rig...
> 
> Edit: I do have a stand that only requires 1 inch of space between the tables. The support is on the floor and its not noticeable. I can get pics if you'd like.


I'll share a spot with you if you want.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> I'll share a spot with you if you want.


Thanks for the offer but I'm sitting with my team I hope. Be sure to come find me though I didn't get to see you last June.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Thanks for the offer but I'm sitting with my team I hope. Be sure to come find me though I didn't get to see you last June.


With your rig, it won't be that hard.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Yeah as long as the people sitting at the tables with you are fine with it. If it's your TF2 team I assume all 6 people should be OK. We'll just have to make sure that when we get around to placing you we give you a location that doesn't block the projector screen from other people.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Thanks for the offer but I'm sitting with my team I hope. Be sure to come find me though I didn't get to see you last June.
> 
> 
> 
> With your rig, it won't be that hard.
Click to expand...

It'll be like finding the Luxor in Vegas. Just search for the beam when it gets dark.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> With your rig, it won't be that hard.


Heard a lot of that last time XD Got a light level complaint too. Added a stealth mode to my rig for this event (Lower level light.)


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Yeah I think Admin has jumped for the super huge projector for this time since we're using a converted church so you're gonna want that blackout capability in there.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Yeah I think Admin has jumped for the super huge projector for this time since we're using a converted church so you're gonna want that blackout capability in there.


I got that for when its needed no worries.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

If i understand this right these Team dont seem to be OCN related right? This is anyone come and play event?


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> If i understand this right these Team dont seem to be OCN related right? This is anyone come and play event?


Yeah, anyone in the area is welcome to come out. We certainly wouldn't be pulling 150+ people if we weren't drawing from the local gaming community as well.


----------



## calvinL

Just noticed CSGO team tickets were already sold out, any chance of opening up more spots?


----------



## Cactii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calvinL*
> 
> Just noticed CSGO team tickets were already sold out, any chance of opening up more spots?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> We are going to be handling additional tickets on a game by game basis. We've already hit 10 teams with single + team tickets for CS:GO so we're limiting the additional teams until the other games catch up since we were supposed to limit the tournaments to 8 teams.
> 
> On the TF2 side we have 6 teams currently, Dota has 8, and CS:GO is at 10. In total there were 151 total tickets sold including benching and casual gaming tickets.


----------



## Ayrin

rules for CSGO and things like map pool, when will they be released?


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayrin*
> 
> rules for CSGO and things like map pool, when will they be released?


this isnt a serious gaming event.we're here to have fun.

if you cant have fun in team tourneys then meh.


----------



## Cactii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> this isnt a serious gaming event.we're here to have fun.
> 
> if you cant have fun in team tourneys then meh.


Yeah I agree, thought this was a casual thing.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Well this is going to be fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Registering now!


It will be great to see you again mister


----------



## antman92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cactii*
> 
> Yeah I agree, thought this was a casual thing.


you still need rules


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antman92*
> 
> you still need rules


the rules is shoot the enemy on sight. pretty simple to me.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayrin*
> 
> rules for CSGO and things like map pool, when will they be released?


The CS:GO map pool at its minimum will be just the matchmaking maps. We may include some other maps, but only official ones as taxing our network with custom content wouldn't go very well from a network perspective.

As far as a ruleset we'll throw one together. We'll need them in case CS:GO or TF2 eventually gets featured in an Overclock.net Challenge type deal. Dota already has one but it'll need to be adapted for LAN play.

We'll probably post the rules and map list at least a week before. At the moment we're more concerned with locking down more last minute sponsors and figuring how we want to handle seating reservations.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> It will be great to see you again mister


Same with you!


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Looks like Dota 2 just hit its cap, too. Casual gaming seats are all gone as well but there weren't many.


----------



## rfor

My team is Toronto based and we just found out about this today, is there any way to get a CS GO team ticket still?


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfor*
> 
> My team is Toronto based and we just found out about this today, is there any way to get a CS GO team ticket still?


probably not as we already have a total of 10 CS:GO teams up atm


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfor*
> 
> My team is Toronto based and we just found out about this today, is there any way to get a CS GO team ticket still?


Do any of your team members frequent OCN? Reason why TF2 > CS:GO, too many very competitive pros come out of nowhere and sweep the tourney


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Looks like Dota 2 just hit its cap, too. Casual gaming seats are all gone as well but there weren't many.


Admin hasn't been on for a while. Do you think I would still be able to change my ticket?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Driving up from Waterloo for the LAN, and back to Ottawa afterwards if anyone needs a lift, let me know


----------



## Cactii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antman92*
> 
> you still need rules


Yeah of course, but the event is two and half weeks away.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> Do any of your team members frequent OCN? Reason why TF2 > CS:GO, too many very competitive pros come out of nowhere and sweep the tourney


So much this. Im going for fun first and I bet the same can be said for all the regulars.







I hope we're still doing a meetup the night before.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cactii*
> 
> Yeah of course, but the event is two and half weeks away.


So excited.


----------



## PCSarge

two and a half weeks or not we technically waited months for it


----------



## dacdac

Any chance I can get some spectator tickets or dota2 single/team tickets?


----------



## PerplexD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dacdac*
> 
> Any chance I can get some spectator tickets or dota2 single/team tickets?


Unlikely I'd say. sold out is sold out unless some seats wiggle outa nowhere.


----------



## dacdac

Sometimes they can add sections of the venue given enough request.... I've never been there before so i'm not sure how large it is but it looks pretty big.

If anyone knows how i can get my hands on some spectator tickets/access please let me know... Maybe go the day off?

Actually what are the Benchmarking tickets for? how does that work?

Mod edit: Please use the edit button instead of double posting.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dacdac*
> 
> Actually what are the Benchmarking tickets for? how does that work?


The benchmarking tickets are for those who will be participating in the Liquid Nitrogen benching competition.


----------



## dacdac

Intense, i wouldn't mind spectating that :-\ ... i wont what my core2duo would O/C too ... ;P


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dacdac*
> 
> Intense, i wouldn't mind spectating that :-\ ... i wont what my core2duo would O/C too ... ;P


You're welcome to buy a benchmarking ticket and come try your Core2Duo under LN2. They had a somewhat similar LN2 benching event in the UK a couple weeks ago. You can check it out in this thread here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1399816/haswell-launch-party-after-action-report-pictures-and-results-inside/0_50


----------



## xNovax

Im kinda worried about the benching. I signed up for it but I don't have any ln2 gear.


----------



## rfor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> Do any of your team members frequent OCN? Reason why TF2 > CS:GO, too many very competitive pros come out of nowhere and sweep the tourney


Well I don't think we'd sweep the tournament but we're all decent experienced players. I was told about it through team members so I assume that at least one or two of them frequent OCN. We're relaxed guys, all 20+, we just enjoy the game.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Anyone from Sarnia/London area want a ride / can give a ride?

I figure carpooling wouldn't be a bad idea.

Also, someone said something about a meet up the night before? Anyone want to hit up a bar the night before?

....just noticed this isn't the first time I've asked about/mentioned alcohol in this thread. I honestly don't even drink that much / that often.


----------



## Valgaur

hey guys how many LN2 event tickets are left? I find out today if I can go!


----------



## xNovax

Looks like 4 as of now


----------



## vonalka

Good luck with the event this year, should be a blast - last year's event was awesome!









I wish I could make it again this year, unfortunately I can't.


----------



## Davidgive

Hey I was wanting to sign up for the dota 2 event but was only able to get people organized by today and I am disappointed to learn that it was sold out. I would have been more aggressive with getting my friends to commit to this if I had known there were limited slots, but I figured since nowhere did you guys say how many slots there were that maybe there wasn't really a limit, considering its BYOC. I was wondering if there is any possibility that more slots might come up. We also might be able to be a sub team. What is the reason for limiting the number of slots, space in the church, or tournament structure?


----------



## SIL40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidgive*
> 
> What is the reason for limiting the number of slots, space in the church, or tournament structure?


Both as far as I know.


----------



## Cactii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidgive*
> 
> What is the reason for limiting the number of slots, space in the church, or tournament structure?


Both I'd think. It would be reasonable to assume that the venue has a limited amount of space, and due to the fact that the event is limited from 10am to 2am that time would also be a factor.


----------



## Davidgive

hmm how many dota 2 slots were there?


----------



## Cactii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidgive*
> 
> hmm how many dota 2 slots were there?


I believe Rikk mentioned in an earlier post that they were not supposed to exceed 8 teams per game. So 40 slots for Dota 2, 40 slots for CS:GO, 48 slots for TF:2.


----------



## zelex

Damn have 5 for the CS Go tourney sold out =[


----------



## Ripple

I am stoked, want to attend and do not live too far away. It appears that there are only benchmarking spots left. If I signed up and brought the hardware, would someone assist? This would be my first experience with Ln2. And do they provide this? I can't imagine trying to get this stuff across the border.


----------



## Davidgive

ok.
I think my team would be interested in watching, even if we can't play. Do you think we could pay to be spectators/a sub team? I know the spectator tickets are sold out as well, but I'd think that 5 extra people wouldn't make a difference.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ripple*
> 
> I am stoked, want to attend and do not live too far away. It appears that there are only benchmarking spots left. If I signed up and brought the hardware, would someone assist? This would be my first experience with Ln2. And do they provide this? I can't imagine trying to get this stuff across the border.


Ln2, a Gigabyte Mobo, and a Haswell processor are provided for the benching competition.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidgive*
> 
> ok.
> I think my team would be interested in watching, even if we can't play. Do you think we could pay to be spectators/a sub team? I know the spectator tickets are sold out as well, but I'd think that 5 extra people wouldn't make a difference.


Unfortunately we're out of space at the moment. We allowed Dota 2 and CS:GO to have 10 teams, which is more than we originally intended, in order to have approximately even numbers of people for each game. We don't even have free standing space for spectators because of all the tables we're dropping in for people to play on. Believe me, this venue was not my first choice of all the options we dug up here in Toronto. It was picked for its appeal as a unique venue for a LAN party, but hosting here is a major pain because of its layout. I would have liked to have been at a more traditional but at the end of the day it isn't my call.


----------



## Ripple

I was checking out the venue, it seems like a nice place to hold such an event. I just hope at some point they upgraded the wiring in the church from the old knob and tube to something more durable!


----------



## Cactii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> It was picked for its appeal as a unique venue for a LAN party, but hosting here is a major pain because of its layout.


It seems like a pretty awesome venue though, despite space limitations


----------



## Rasparthe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Ln2, a Gigabyte Mobo, and a Haswell processor are provided for the benching competition.


It should probably be pointed out that there will be a number of things needed in order to take part of benchmarking competition (unless your cooling using air or water). You should look back to this post by Slaughter . The most important part being LN2 pot, which is not supplied as part of the competition.

There will be a few benchmarkers there more than willing to show anyone the ropes but it is probably most important to secure yourself an LN2 pot. If only a mobo/CPU and LN2 are supplied then you should also consider that the rest of the components will also be required, namely RAM, PSU, monitor, etc...


----------



## R4ID

for the alcohol being sold at the event, is it just beer only? or will there be spirits to be purchased as well?


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R4ID*
> 
> for the alcohol being sold at the event, is it just beer only? or will there be spirits to be purchased as well?


There's a very large bar on the main floor with a multitude of drinks but I think it comes down to what Admin lets them sell at the event. I know last time we were able to do rum and coke as well as Red Bull and Vodka in addition to quite a few beers and we're using the same company this time so I imagine selection will be similar.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Cant believe compare to last year this filled up so fast.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Cant believe compare to last year this filled up so fast.


This one technically filled up much slower than the AMD Markham one, but that's because this actually had a ticket price.


----------



## shoota

my team needs 2 guys for our csgo team








if anyones interested msg me here


----------



## admin

Thanks so everyone for showing support for this event! It should be a lot of fun! This will be our largest event yet with 200 people.

The event is meant to be fun first and foremost. If you are competitive by nature, come prepared to have fun rather than compete. The better these events go, the easier they are to manage, the greater the likelihood of us doing them again and again.

Looking forward to it!

To answer some of the questions I have seen:


Alcohol will be beer only like the last event at Airship 37. It's logistically too hard to cater to too many drink options.
Unfortunately, if the Eventbrite ticket shows as "Sold Out", it is.
An email will go out to everyone who purchased a ticket. It will include a waiver for you to sign (and each person you purchased a ticket for - if you did). It will also ask anyone who signed up with a team to provide all of their contact info. If you have any ticket change requests, please issue them as a reply to this email. Unfortunately though, there is not much we can change at this point.
There are stairs at this venue. Be prepared to lug your stuff up and down them.
A seating plan is being completed now. It looks like CS:GO, Dota 2 and benchmarking will be downstairs. TF2, SCII Invitational and casters will be upstairs. As it stands right now, teams will be seated together in an alternating pattern. For instance, if you are a CS:GO player, you will be sitting beside a TF2 team. We will do our best to try to make that happen.

Thanks!

admin


----------



## Cactii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Thanks so everyone for showing support for this event! It should be a lot of fun! This will be our largest event yet with 200 people.
> 
> The event is meant to be fun first and foremost. If you are competitive by nature, come prepared to have fun rather than compete. The better these events go, the easier they are to manage, the greater the likelihood of us doing them again and again.
> 
> Looking forward to it!
> 
> To answer some of the questions I have seen:
> 
> A seating plan is being completed now. It looks like CS:GO, Dota 2 and benchmarking will be downstairs. TF2, SCII Invitational and casters will be upstairs. As it stands right now, teams will be seated together in an alternating pattern. For instance, if you are a CS:GO player, you will be sitting beside a TF2 team. We will do our best to try to make that happen.
> Thanks!
> 
> admin


Does this mean if we are competing in an event we won't be able to sit with our friends? Or by team do you mean those who signed up on Eventbrite as a team?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cactii*
> 
> Does this mean if we are competing in an event we won't be able to sit with our friends? Or by team do you mean those who signed up on Eventbrite as a team?


If you signed up as a team on Eventbrite, you will be able to sit with that team  If you signed up as an individual and want to play with another individual on a team for a game that you both signed up for, you will be able to sit with them 

If your friend signed up for one game, and you signed up for another, you would not easily be able to sit with each other.

Does this help?

Thanks


----------



## Valgaur

If I can sit next to FtW that's good enough lol. Hey FtW I will find out shortly if I am able to go or not here in a few hours. Wanna PM me on non pot items to bring? I have psu ram monitor yada yada. Just the padding and k probes and such I need really. Im thinking of fat gpu pot ram pot and maybe kingpin or toms MM pot.... I do need a pot myself I want the MM but if not a gemini ectreme pot.

Also that's for the giga mobo and has cpu clarification. Any idea on what benches??


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> If you signed up as a team on Eventbrite, you will be able to sit with that team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you signed up as an individual and want to play with another individual on a team for a game that you both signed up for, you will be able to sit with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your friend signed up for one game, and you signed up for another, you would not easily be able to sit with each other.
> 
> Does this help?
> 
> Thanks


the fact that TF2 and CS:GO are seperated is a thank god. and yes. please keep the starcraft people away from the benchers...lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> If I can sit next to FtW that's good enough lol. Hey FtW I will find out shortly if I am able to go or not here in a few hours. Wanna PM me on non pot items to bring? I have psu ram monitor yada yada. Just the padding and k probes and such I need really. Im thinking of fat gpu pot ram pot and maybe kingpin or toms MM pot.... I do need a pot myself I want the MM but if not a gemini ectreme pot.
> 
> Also that's for the giga mobo and has cpu clarification. Any idea on what benches??


ive reserved FTW's spare cpu pot for some freezing of my i5 750 and P55 board though i probably wont do it all day. just a good chunk lol.


----------



## Cactii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> If you signed up as a team on Eventbrite, you will be able to sit with that team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you signed up as an individual and want to play with another individual on a team for a game that you both signed up for, you will be able to sit with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your friend signed up for one game, and you signed up for another, you would not easily be able to sit with each other.
> 
> Does this help?
> 
> Thanks


Thanks. This is informative, but a bit disappointing. Four of us will be going together. Two of us signed up for Dota 2 and two of us for CS:GO.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Also that's for the giga mobo and has cpu clarification. Any idea on what benches??


Not as of yet. I am working with Gappo and Pizza on it now 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cactii*
> 
> Thanks. This is informative, but a bit disappointing. Four of us will be going together. Two of us signed up for Dota 2 and two of us for CS:GO.


Because the Dota2 and CS:GO players are all sitting together, it might be possible to get your two teams beside each other  Make sure to put that in the request - in reply to the email I will be sending everyone


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Not as of yet. I am working with Gappo and Pizza on it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Dota2 and CS:GO players are all sitting together, it might be possible to get your two teams beside each other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure to put that in the request - in reply to the email I will be sending everyone


Thanks again







I need to bug gappo mucho more on a MM for me I want one so badly now that I can afford one


----------



## Cactii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Because the Dota2 and CS:GO players are all sitting together, it might be possible to get your two teams beside each other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure to put that in the request - in reply to the email I will be sending everyone


Thanks, I'll do that


----------



## Valgaur

Valgaur has the 5th and 6th off officially! I will be attending as a bencher!







oh will this event go through the 7th? That Sunday admin? I really need to know.


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Valgaur has the 5th and 6th off officially! I will be attending as a bencher!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh will this event go through the 7th? That Sunday admin? I really need to know.


The event starts at 10am Saturday and ends at 2am Sunday.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> The event starts at 10am Saturday and ends at 2am Sunday.


Was meaning if it will be extending further through Sunday. Should have been clearer my fault









and just registered as well.


----------



## Slaughter

I'm about 99% sure it would not. (unfortunately)


----------



## kevinf

I am looking for a TF2 team... My randomly assorted team from last year came in a 3rd place, very close to 2nd. Im playing TF2 almost every night now for practice, im decent. Used to play it 'offline' without steam at LAN parties through University...

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197991106503


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> I am looking for a TF2 team... My randomly assorted team from last year came in a 3rd place, very close to 2nd. Im playing TF2 almost every night now for practice, im decent. Used to play it 'offline' without steam at LAN parties through University...
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197991106503


There was definitely some nail-biting games that LAN.







Very close.


----------



## patr1ck

D: already sold out? damnit I was going to buy tickets tonight for dota 2








I Hope there's a similar AMD event in the future!


----------



## emode

Please contact me if you have one csgo team ticket for sale!


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patr1ck*
> 
> I Hope there's a similar AMD event in the future!


That's probably more of a question for Thracks but they took all of the online materials related to the Radeon ExtravaLANza down after the event so I think they were just testing out the concept.


----------



## shoota

if anyone decides they can't make the csgo tournament, let me know, I'm willing to buy them
or if anyone is looking for a team, let me know!
my team currently has 3 guys going


----------



## Schto

Hey guys! This will be my first attendance to a LAN tournament







I am so thrilled and hype about this, i just can't wait!

I bought a single ticket for competitive Dota 2 and i'm not really sure how i will be put in a team. I'm sure you were all going to give us some of these information anyway, but this question has been in my head ever since i bought my ticket!

I'm really looking forward this event!


----------



## SIL40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shoota*
> 
> if anyone decides they can't make the csgo tournament, let me know, I'm willing to buy them
> or if anyone is looking for a team, let me know!
> my team currently has 3 guys going


I bet you're hoping I'll get stuck on your team again


----------



## johny24

Looking to trade one of my TF2 tickets for a CS:GO ticket for a friend


----------



## emode

if anyone has a team ticket and is looking for two people, or is selling two tickets let met know please.


----------



## SIL40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emode*
> 
> if anyone has a team ticket and is looking for two people, or is selling two tickets let met know please.


What game? Are you talking about CS:GO? Because Shoota keeps saying he's looking for 2 people...


----------



## Hellish

I am looking for a Dota 2 team ticket, I can attend with a full team but they are sold out. Anyone know if there is a chance of any more opening up or some team dropping out?


----------



## emode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIL40*
> 
> What game? Are you talking about CS:GO? Because Shoota keeps saying he's looking for 2 people...


yeah, but he needs someone with tickets unfortunately, thats why im just hunting down someone with two tickets or anyone with a team ticket that is looking for two people(me and my teammate)[/quote]


----------



## RikkAndrsn

More tickets will not be opening up, we are at capacity currently. The additional tickets were already used up bumping CS:GO and Dota 2 from 8 teams to 10 teams.


----------



## jokerrk

If anyone's team cannot attend for CS:GO please let me know. Willing to buy 5 tickets for CS:GO!


----------



## mrsmiles

Oh god to think I just saw this, if anyone has a casual ticket I'd be willing to buy one please send me PM as soon as possible.
if I can get a ticket I'm also wondering about any carpooling from the kitchener/waterloo area as I may need a ride.

Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> Oh god to think I just saw this, if anyone has a casual ticket I'd be willing to buy one please send me PM as soon as possible.
> if I can get a ticket I'm also wondering about any carpooling from the kitchener/waterloo area as I may need a ride.
> 
> Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk 2


I will be leaving from KW, but will be going back to Ottawa.
So I can give a lift one way.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> Oh god to think I just saw this, if anyone has a casual ticket I'd be willing to buy one please send me PM as soon as possible.
> if I can get a ticket I'm also wondering about any carpooling from the kitchener/waterloo area as I may need a ride.
> 
> Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> I will be leaving from KW, but will be going back to Ottawa.
> So I can give a lift one way.
Click to expand...

Should be fine as long as I can get a ticket.
ill send you a PM later.

Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Draven

Getting my new LAN rig updated for this should be a great time


----------



## RussianJ

So happy benching is ground floor now. Lugging a few equipment cases up the stairs would be fun.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> So happy benching is ground floor now. Lugging a few equipment cases up the stairs would be fun.


Mostly moved because taking the Ln2 containers upstairs would require a lift of some sort or 3 body builders.


----------



## johny24

Is there going to be LN2 iced cream again!?


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> Is there going to be LN2 iced cream again!?


I do believe Admin mentioned that there would be, but that may have been just to me.


----------



## johny24

Well, I may have to bring back up ingredients just in case.


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Mostly moved because taking the Ln2 containers upstairs would require a lift of some sort or 3 body builders.


We have 8 Pack for that.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> We have 8 Pack for that.


Hey I lift to.... not as ripped as 8 pack but deadlift of 405 lbs isn't bad


----------



## admin

A huge thanks to Cooler Master for coming onboard! Looking forward to seeing them at the event! It sounds like some of you guys will be able to try out some great Cooler Master mechanical keyboards for the day 

Please be sure to let the sponsors know how much you appreciate the support of this event! Send them thanks before the event and make sure to let them know what you think of the event during it  The interaction really helps.

*Intel*

http://www.intel.com

https://www.facebook.com/Intel

https://twitter.com/intel

*Gigabyte*

http://www.gigabyte.com

https://www.facebook.com/GIGABYTE

https://twitter.com/gigabyte_usa

*Cooler Master*

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/

https://www.facebook.com/CoolerMasterNA

https://twitter.com/CoolerMaster


----------



## Valgaur

Will do once im off work admin


----------



## antman92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> A huge thanks to Cooler Master for coming onboard! Looking forward to seeing them at the event! It sounds like some of you guys will be able to try out some great Cooler Master mechanical keyboards for the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please be sure to let the sponsors know how much you appreciate the support of this event! Send them thanks before the event and make sure to let them know what you think of the event during it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The interaction really helps.
> 
> *Intel*
> http://www.intel.com
> https://www.facebook.com/Intel
> https://twitter.com/intel
> 
> *Gigabyte*
> http://www.gigabyte.com
> https://www.facebook.com/GIGABYTE
> https://twitter.com/gigabyte_usa
> 
> *Cooler Master*
> http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/
> https://www.facebook.com/CoolerMasterNA
> https://twitter.com/CoolerMaster


sounds good man, keep up the great work


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> A huge thanks to Cooler Master for coming onboard! Looking forward to seeing them at the event! It sounds like some of you guys will be able to try out some great Cooler Master mechanical keyboards for the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please be sure to let the sponsors know how much you appreciate the support of this event! Send them thanks before the event and make sure to let them know what you think of the event during it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The interaction really helps.
> 
> *Intel*
> http://www.intel.com
> https://www.facebook.com/Intel
> https://twitter.com/intel
> 
> *Gigabyte*
> http://www.gigabyte.com
> https://www.facebook.com/GIGABYTE
> https://twitter.com/gigabyte_usa
> 
> *Cooler Master*
> http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/
> https://www.facebook.com/CoolerMasterNA
> https://twitter.com/CoolerMaster


Huge thanks to the sponsors! Can't wait to see your wares that you bring to demo @ the event


----------



## xNovax

Im going to feel silly bringing my two asus systems.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> A huge thanks to Cooler Master for coming onboard! Looking forward to seeing them at the event! It sounds like some of you guys will be able to try out some great Cooler Master mechanical keyboards for the day
> 
> Please be sure to let the sponsors know how much you appreciate the support of this event! Send them thanks before the event and make sure to let them know what you think of the event during it  The interaction really helps.
> 
> *Intel*
> 
> http://www.intel.com
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Intel
> 
> https://twitter.com/intel
> 
> *Gigabyte*
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/GIGABYTE
> 
> https://twitter.com/gigabyte_usa
> 
> *Cooler Master*
> 
> http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/CoolerMasterNA
> 
> https://twitter.com/CoolerMaster


Tweets sent, also a huge thanks to OCN and everyone involved in putting this LAN together, it's a big amount of work and we all appreciate it.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

LOOOOOOOOOL!
Thats wicked! On the 29th I will fly to Toronto to vist my bro. First time I visit Canada and then this event.
I will force him to get me there. I hope it is ok for him if I burn his rig at the event.
Great stuff, really excited.


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> LOOOOOOOOOL!
> Thats wicked! On the 29th I will fly to Toronto to vist my bro. First time I visit Canada and then this event.
> I will force him to get me there. I hope it is ok for him if I burn his rig at the event.
> Great stuff, really excited.


I hate to potentially be the bearer of bad news, but unless you purchased a ticket, I don't think you'll be getting in :S


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> I hate to potentially be the bearer of bad news, but unless you purchased a ticket, I don't think you'll be getting in :S


Man you dont know me! Even if I dont get a ticket...I will sit outside and try to look sad and arouse pity.
I bet someone will stop and I get some sticker or something.

Seriously: Are all tickes sold? Already? Comon, please.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> Seriously: Are all tickes sold? Already? Comon, please.


There are 6 unsold tickets if you want to put together an impromptu team. Otherwise the tickets will be converted into another type (likely CS:GO or Dota 2 tickets) for the tons of people looking for us to add capacity.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> There are 6 unsold tickets if you want to put together an impromptu team. Otherwise the tickets will be converted into another type (likely CS:GO or Dota 2 tickets) for the tons of people looking for us to add capacity.


Is there anyway to switch our tickets?


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> There are 6 unsold tickets if you want to put together an impromptu team. Otherwise the tickets will be converted into another type (likely CS:GO or Dota 2 tickets) for the tons of people looking for us to add capacity.


Hm, I might have got something wrong there - I only wanted to spectate and cheer up the overclocker.
Not actively participate. There is no need to show of my CS:GO skills - I am on holidays


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Is there anyway to switch our tickets?


possibly this, apparently my steam says cs:go is not mine anymore but id still like to bench and game for the day.

worse comes to worse ill buy it again.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Anyone have a casual, CS:GO, or TF2 ticket they'd like to trade for a DOTA2 ticket?

I just got into Dota2 but have played lots of LoL before, so I figured I could just play a bunch and pick it up enough, but I haven't had any time to game and don't want to screw my team over.

I used to play CS at a fairly competitive level and played enough TF2 that people wouldn't rage on me though.


----------



## Cactii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> Hm, I might have got something wrong there - I only wanted to spectate and cheer up the overclocker.
> Not actively participate. There is no need to show of my CS:GO skills - I am on holidays


You still need a ticket to spectate at this event.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Anyone have a casual, CS:GO, or TF2 ticket they'd like to trade for a DOTA2 ticket?
> 
> I just got into Dota2 but have played lots of LoL before, so I figured I could just play a bunch and pick it up enough, but I haven't had any time to game and don't want to screw my team over.
> 
> I used to play CS at a fairly competitive level and played enough TF2 that people wouldn't rage on me though.


I wouldn't worry too much about it. It's supposed to be a casual event. I'm the same as you, where I have a lot of experience with League of Legends but none with Dota 2. If you get in like 3-4 hours between now and the LAN I bet you can pick it up, especially if you find a friend to give you a few pointers.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Anyone have a casual, CS:GO, or TF2 ticket they'd like to trade for a DOTA2 ticket?
> 
> I just got into Dota2 but have played lots of LoL before, so I figured I could just play a bunch and pick it up enough, but I haven't had any time to game and don't want to screw my team over.
> 
> I used to play CS at a fairly competitive level and played enough TF2 that people wouldn't rage on me though.


I have a benching ticket I could trade if you would be interested.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> There are 6 unsold tickets if you want to put together an impromptu team. Otherwise the tickets will be converted into another type (likely CS:GO or Dota 2 tickets) for the tons of people looking for us to add capacity.


@Admin / Rick

Out of all the TF2 sales, how many single tickets were purchased? Could singles (like me) find out the OCN usernames of the others, so we can form a steam group to chat before the day-of ?

TF2 teamsize is 6? what?


----------



## dpooner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Anyone have a casual, CS:GO, or TF2 ticket they'd like to trade for a DOTA2 ticket?
> 
> I just got into Dota2 but have played lots of LoL before, so I figured I could just play a bunch and pick it up enough, but I haven't had any time to game and don't want to screw my team over.
> 
> I used to play CS at a fairly competitive level and played enough TF2 that people wouldn't rage on me though.


I PMd you, got a TF2 ticket i would be happy to trade you for. To be honest I've played lol and dota 2 extensively and you definitely won't be able to pick it up in a couple hours just due to the sheer volume of info you have to take in haha


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cactii*
> 
> You still need a ticket to spectate at this event.
> I wouldn't worry too much about it. It's supposed to be a casual event. I'm the same as you, where I have a lot of experience with League of Legends but none with Dota 2. If you get in like 3-4 hours between now and the LAN I bet you can pick it up, especially if you find a friend to give you a few pointers.


My recommendation would be to invest a good 20 to 30 hours into Dota 2 before the event. Dota is like League on the surface but is more difficult since there are a lot of mechanics which are very complicated. Also, unlike League where a lot of players specialize in just a few heroes the average Dota player is kind of expected to understand how the majority of heroes and their roles work as well as their interplay with item builds and the stages of the game. Watching tutorials and practicing with the intent to learn and improve (even if it's against just bots) will go a long way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> @Admin / Rick
> 
> Out of all the TF2 sales, how many single tickets were purchased? Could singles (like me) find out the OCN usernames of the others, so we can form a steam group to chat before the day-of ?
> 
> TF2 teamsize is 6? what?


We had built the TF2 section to have 8 teams of 6 players. Organized TF2 is played in either 6v6 or 9v9, since 9 people is incredibly unruly to manage we decided to go with the smaller of the two. I think we have 4 teams worth of singles and 3 organized teams, or it might be the other way around between the two. We won't (to my knowledge) be arranging the singles until the LAN itself as they are pick up style teams and people are trading tickets it would appear so the emails and names aren't necessarily accurate anymore (not even mentioning the odd no-show or late arrival).


----------



## Cactii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> My recommendation would be to invest a good 20 to 30 hours into Dota 2 before the event. Dota is like League on the surface but is more difficult since there are a lot of mechanics which are very complicated. Also, unlike League where a lot of players specialize in just a few heroes the average Dota player is kind of expected to understand how the majority of heroes and their roles work as well as their interplay with item builds and the stages of the game. Watching tutorials and practicing with the intent to learn and improve (even if it's against just bots) will go a long way.


I've got about 6 games under my belt so far versus players, and I'm not having much issue. The only problem is understanding what all the items and heroes do, and getting used to the HUD, which would be the same entry barrier as League of Legends. I started out with bot games, but it only took a few matches before they were too easy. I feel like a lot of the core mechanics, such as how to last hit, how to ward, how to support and how to carry are a lot more important, and those skills are transferable from League of Legends. Picking a couple roles, and couple of heroes for those roles, should be good enough for a casual tournament I'd think.


----------



## cyzer

If anyone could sell me a single ticket for casual gaming could someone let me know







need one for my gf


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cactii*
> 
> I've got about 6 games under my belt so far versus players, and I'm not having much issue. The only problem is understanding what all the items and heroes do, and getting used to the HUD, which would be the same entry barrier as League of Legends. I started out with bot games, but it only took a few matches before they were too easy. I feel like a lot of the core mechanics, such as how to last hit, how to ward, how to support and how to carry are a lot more important, and those skills are transferable from League of Legends. Picking a couple roles, and couple of heroes for those roles, should be good enough for a casual tournament I'd think.


I know you keep throwing around the term 'casual' with reference to our event, but tournaments are tournaments. They are competitive by nature and we're offering a large prize pool which attracts highly skilled players and that is by design. As our events grow expect the level of competition to go up. For SC2 this year we are inviting 8 high caliber players from the area to come compete. We obviously would have preferred to have included an open bracket (for League of Legends as well) but space and internet capacity didn't allow us to do so. The OCN mantra is 'The Pursuit of Performance' and we live up to that whether it is with respect to computers or gaming. There is a casual gaming section, but the tournaments are as competitive as the contestants make them.


----------



## Cactii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> I know you keep throwing around the term 'casual' with reference to our event, but tournaments are tournaments. They are competitive by nature and we're offering a large prize pool which attracts highly skilled players and that is by design. As our events grow expect the level of competition to go up. For SC2 this year we are inviting 8 high caliber players from the area to come compete. We obviously would have preferred to have included an open bracket (for League of Legends as well) but space and internet capacity didn't allow us to do so. The OCN mantra is 'The Pursuit of Performance' and we live up to that whether it is with respect to computers or gaming. There is a casual gaming section, but the tournaments are as competitive as the contestants make them.


Of course the goal is to win. By casual I mean that players aren't expected to be professionals. I was merely trying to point out that the barrier to entry isn't so high that the other poster couldn't realistically play Dota 2 at a functional level by the time the LAN came around, given he had extensive League of Legends experience.


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

Oh... tickets sold out?? Is it not possible to still attend the BYOC event just for "casual gaming" anymore?

edit: Looks like the TF2 - Team Tickets are still available... can I join a team as a ringer?


----------



## BonzaiTree

I've played a little Dota and decided it's not for me--at least for this tournament.

I already PM'd admin about it but I figure I'd post in here too--wanting to trade tickets with dpooner.

Best way to go about it?


----------



## Citra

Do we have to print out the ticket or can we just use the mobile app?


----------



## shoota

Looking for 2 players to complete our csgo team
or if anyone wants to sell an ticket, let me know!


----------



## rteneycke

we need a person for CS GO, also, if anybody wants to trade tf2 tickets for cs go tickets.


----------



## kevinf

Tweeted to the companies, lets get #GrandChampionSeries trending


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

All the tickets are completely sold out now. I just bought the last 6 tickets for 'TF2 - Team' and will be recruiting a team of 5 members, but there is a catch... you have to show me that you are good enough to join my team.









You'll need to list your best played classes, and the amount of time playing them. You should also mention your strengths, and if you've played any leagues or anything relevant. Show that you'll be able to hold your own in the tourney, maybe show you have a substantial amount of time clocked on your preferred class. If you want you can upload a demo of yourself playing to Youtube (type #GrandChampionSeries or #GCS in chat so i know it's you). If not, you can add me to Steam friends and I'll spectate on a server and watch you play for a bit. Basically I just need to see that you can play. You can just pay $20 paypal which should also cover paypal fees, and I'm really not looking to make profit. The first 5 who do this will get on my list, and I'll edit and keep this post updated.

1. Skillzrok
2. -empty-
3. -empty-
4. -empty-
5. -empty-
6. -empty-


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> All the tickets are completely sold out now. I just bought the last 6 tickets for 'TF2 - Team' and will be recruiting a team of 5 members, but there is a catch... you have to show me that you are good enough to join my team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll need to list your best played classes, and the amount of time playing them. You should also mention your strengths, and if you've played any leagues or anything relevant. Show that you'll be able to hold your own in the tourney, maybe show you have a substantial amount of time clocked on your preferred class. If you want you can upload a demo of yourself playing to Youtube (type #GrandChampionSeries or #GCS in chat so i know it's you). If not, you can add me to Steam friends and I'll spectate on a server and watch you play for a bit. Basically I just need to see that you can play. You can just pay $20 paypal which should also cover paypal fees, and I'm really not looking to make profit. The first 5 who do this will get on my list, and I'll edit and keep this post updated.
> 
> 1. Skillzrok
> 2. -empty-
> 3. -empty-
> 4. -empty-
> 5. -empty-
> 6. -empty-


This conduct seems rather inappropriate to me, I've let the "competitive nature" of this event go unchallenged so far. But I will be bringing this to a senior member of staff as this seems beyond deplorable to be using this event not only for a minor profit but this type of attitude to a team competition personally appalls me.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> This conduct seems rather inappropriate to me, I've let the "competitive nature" of this event go unchallenged so far. But I will be bringing this to a senior member of staff as this seems beyond deplorable to be using this event not only for a minor profit but this type of attitude to a team competition personally appalls me.


Agreed, thank you.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> All the tickets are completely sold out now. I just bought the last 6 tickets for 'TF2 - Team' and will be recruiting a team of 5 members, but there is a catch... you have to show me that you are good enough to join my team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll need to list your best played classes, and the amount of time playing them. You should also mention your strengths, and if you've played any leagues or anything relevant. Show that you'll be able to hold your own in the tourney, maybe show you have a substantial amount of time clocked on your preferred class. If you want you can upload a demo of yourself playing to Youtube (type #GrandChampionSeries or #GCS in chat so i know it's you). If not, you can add me to Steam friends and I'll spectate on a server and watch you play for a bit. Basically I just need to see that you can play. You can just pay $20 paypal which should also cover paypal fees, and I'm really not looking to make profit. The first 5 who do this will get on my list, and I'll edit and keep this post updated.
> 
> 1. Skillzrok
> 2. -empty-
> 3. -empty-
> 4. -empty-
> 5. -empty-
> 6. -empty-


This is more than likely against OCN ToS. You cannot get people to "pay" you for something which is OCN's intellectual property. Auditioning people for a team is fine, but I have to agree with SniperTeamTango on this one. What you are doing is wrong.


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> This conduct seems rather inappropriate to me, I've let the "competitive nature" of this event go unchallenged so far. But I will be bringing this to a senior member of staff as this seems beyond deplorable to be using this event not only for a minor profit but this type of attitude to a team competition personally appalls me.


How so? I only put a minor condition to prove that whoever wants to join can play, which the whole team would probably want anyways so that the team wouldn't fall apart. I don't want to have unfair competition... so now I'll actually change the condition so that even to show that you have TF2 installed is enough for me. Is that fair?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> This is more than likely against OCN ToS. You cannot get people to "pay" you for something which is OCN's intellectual property. Auditioning people for a team is fine, but I have to agree with SniperTeamTango on this one. What you are doing is wrong.


Huh? I said I'm not even making minor profit... so if I can meet up and get $16.37 exactly in cash, or direct paypal credit with no fees then that's fine also. Not sure how else to do it? And if these sort of requests in this thread are not allowed then a mod should send me a PM to let me know and I'll post it in another forum.


----------



## gdesmo

Yes STT I agree, seems to be a very selfish attitude to just scoop the last tickets like that and then demand a skills demonstration as well to possible entrants. Money for 5 of the tickets should be refunded and this person should be put in a random team. People taking advantage of situations like this should not be tolerated because a lot of the regular community are saddened by the influx of people that are only here to see what they can get out of it ! Very rarely do they ever contribute positively to our forum, but thank you to the minority that does !


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

Okay, I will ask for tickets to be refunded. I was giving an opportunity but if it is not allowed then it looks like I will have no choice, and we can agree topic on this issue is closed.


----------



## gdesmo

It's the only fair thing to do. Thank You !


----------



## cyzer

I have a tf2 single player ticket looking to trade it for a casual gaming ticket, if anyones interested let me know


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Welp, haven't heard from the TeamSpeak people for over 2 weeks. They were supposed to give us a code to use at our LAN so we could use their VoiP instead of Mumble but I guess we're back to open source. Started working on the TF2 and CS:GO servers last week, just tweaking config files now trying to get CS:GO working the way we want it to. Like last time the TF2 configs will be based off of UGC, TWL, and ETF2L and CS:GO will be based off of ESL and TWL. We'll be using official maps only for both games as it isn't worth it to set up a relay server for a 16 hour event and we don't want to be taxing our server's NICs since we're not actually using server grade parts (just regular desktop stuff) so they can get overloaded quickly and can't do processing on their own for file transfers.

Rule sets will be based off of the same leagues we're taking configs from. In Dota's case we're borrowing heavily from JoinDota's The Defense tournament.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Welp, haven't heard from the TeamSpeak people for over 2 weeks. They were supposed to give us a code to use at our LAN so we could use their VoiP instead of Mumble but I guess we're back to open source. Started working on the TF2 and CS:GO servers last week, just tweaking config files now trying to get CS:GO working the way we want it to. Like last time the TF2 configs will be based off of UGC, TWL, and ETF2L and CS:GO will be based off of ESL and TWL. We'll be using official maps only for both games as it isn't worth it to set up a relay server for a 16 hour event and we don't want to be taxing our server's NICs since we're not actually using server grade parts (just regular desktop stuff) so they can get overloaded quickly and can't do processing on their own for file transfers.
> 
> Rule sets will be based off of the same leagues we're taking configs from. In Dota's case we're borrowing heavily from JoinDota's The Defense tournament.


We have a 128 slot teamspeak though rikk we could use that. Or are we that bandwidth concerned?


----------



## Risen123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Welp, haven't heard from the TeamSpeak people for over 2 weeks. They were supposed to give us a code to use at our LAN so we could use their VoiP instead of Mumble but I guess we're back to open source. Started working on the TF2 and CS:GO servers last week, just tweaking config files now trying to get CS:GO working the way we want it to. Like last time the TF2 configs will be based off of UGC, TWL, and ETF2L and CS:GO will be based off of ESL and TWL. We'll be using official maps only for both games as it isn't worth it to set up a relay server for a 16 hour event and we don't want to be taxing our server's NICs since we're not actually using server grade parts (just regular desktop stuff) so they can get overloaded quickly and can't do processing on their own for file transfers.
> 
> Rule sets will be based off of the same leagues we're taking configs from. In Dota's case we're borrowing heavily from JoinDota's The Defense tournament.


Please use the _se version of the maps as the fog completely ruins the aspect of the game and makes PC's lag.

Please use the de_dust2_se and de_inferno_se version of maps please. ty.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Risen123*
> 
> Please use the _se version of the maps as the fog completely ruins the aspect of the game and makes PC's lag.
> 
> Please use the de_dust2_se and de_inferno_se version of maps please. ty.


This is OCN, if you lag in source games this is the wrong forum XD just kidding mate.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> We have a 128 slot teamspeak though rikk we could use that. Or are we that bandwidth concerned?


200 total attendees and with 50 on CS:50, 50 for Dota 2, and 42 (currently) for TF2. Our upload is only 10 Mbps, it wouldn't be able to handle voice in addition to game data.


----------



## R4ID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Risen123*
> 
> Please use the _se version of the maps as the fog completely ruins the aspect of the game and makes PC's lag.
> 
> Please use the de_dust2_se and de_inferno_se version of maps please. ty.


at the AMD event _SE versions of the maps were used so dont worry







we all hate the default non _SE maps too


----------



## Valgaur

Hey Admin or any of the Mods ordering this event

I am curious as to if there will be purchasable items at this event, for example for the benchers the Intel cpu's and gigabyte mobo's. I am asking as I will be getting paid literally the day before the event









Just curious! (or event he keyboards and such







)


----------



## jokerrk

If you cannot attend the CS:GO event, please send me a PM, willing to pay for the ticket even if its more than actual cost


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Hey Admin or any of the Mods ordering this event
> 
> I am curious as to if there will be purchasable items at this event, for example for the benchers the Intel cpu's and gigabyte mobo's. I am asking as I will be getting paid literally the day before the event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious! (or event he keyboards and such
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


We won't have anything for sale from the vendors to my knowledge. Things will mostly be given away in raffles and such. Theoretically we could do an auction for charity instead of a raffle but that's not my call.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> We won't have anything for sale from the vendors to my knowledge. Things will mostly be given away in raffles and such. Theoretically we could do an auction for charity instead of a raffle but that's not my call.


I would not be against an auction of sorts at all really especially to help OCN or any other thing.







Thanks for the response!


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Good news: Admin and myself just decided on a finalized seating plan to give to the venue. We're awaiting their approval to use it. It's similar to what people saw in the other thread with some minor modifications, primarily moving one double row upstairs to allow sponsors room on the ground floor without blocking access to the stage.

Also, just to keep people's expectations in check we are going into this with much less sponsor support than our previous Toronto events (largely due to the fact we were unable to confirm a venue until a month before). We're incredibly grateful to have the sponsors we have given the very short notice they had to deal with. Obviously we're going to continue making a better attempt at making our bookings further in advance. We kind of got thrown under a bus when the quotes didn't go well for our March 2013 event forcing a cancellation, putting us in a position where most venues had already booked the entire summer solid (literally, as Canadian summer is the most competitive time to get event space).


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Good news: Admin and myself just decided on a finalized seating plan to give to the venue. We're awaiting their approval to use it. It's similar to what people saw in the other thread with some minor modifications, primarily moving one double row upstairs to allow sponsors room on the ground floor without blocking access to the stage.
> 
> Also, just to keep people's expectations in check we are going into this with much less sponsor support than our previous Toronto events (largely due to the fact we were unable to confirm a venue until a month before). We're incredibly grateful to have the sponsors we have given the very short notice they had to deal with. Obviously we're going to continue making a better attempt at making our bookings further in advance. We kind of got thrown under a bus when the quotes didn't go well for our March 2013 event forcing a cancellation, putting us in a position where most venues had already booked the entire summer solid (literally, as Canadian summer is the most competitive time to get event space).


No bestbuy 100$ bills floating around?


----------



## SIL40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Good news: Admin and myself just decided on a finalized seating plan to give to the venue. We're awaiting their approval to use it. It's similar to what people saw in the other thread with some minor modifications, primarily moving one double row upstairs to allow sponsors room on the ground floor without blocking access to the stage.
> 
> Also, just to keep people's expectations in check we are going into this with much less sponsor support than our previous Toronto events (largely due to the fact we were unable to confirm a venue until a month before). We're incredibly grateful to have the sponsors we have given the very short notice they had to deal with. Obviously we're going to continue making a better attempt at making our bookings further in advance. We kind of got thrown under a bus when the quotes didn't go well for our March 2013 event forcing a cancellation, putting us in a position where most venues had already booked the entire summer solid (literally, as Canadian summer is the most competitive time to get event space).


You mentioned before we could ask to try and sit next to our friends if the seating plan allowed it. Who and when do we ask? I have 2 of us playing CS and 2 of us playing DOTA and we're hoping we're going to be able to sit together.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Good news: Admin and myself just decided on a finalized seating plan to give to the venue. We're awaiting their approval to use it. It's similar to what people saw in the other thread with some minor modifications, primarily moving one double row upstairs to allow sponsors room on the ground floor without blocking access to the stage.
> 
> Also, just to keep people's expectations in check we are going into this with much less sponsor support than our previous Toronto events (largely due to the fact we were unable to confirm a venue until a month before). We're incredibly grateful to have the sponsors we have given the very short notice they had to deal with. Obviously we're going to continue making a better attempt at making our bookings further in advance. We kind of got thrown under a bus when the quotes didn't go well for our March 2013 event forcing a cancellation, putting us in a position where most venues had already booked the entire summer solid (literally, as Canadian summer is the most competitive time to get event space).


You guys have done a great job so far, no need to apoligize at all. Incredible amount of work and organizing go into these events and we appreciate it ! Thanx again.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> You guys have done a great job so far, no need to apoligize at all. Incredible amount of work and organizing go into these events and we appreciate it ! Thanx again.


^^

I'm sure it will be a blast!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> ^^
> 
> I'm sure it will be a blast!


Doing a lot of last minute tweaking on my rigs for this one. Trying to see if I have a gigabit card that isn't PCIE anywhere.


----------



## jokerrk

Willing to buy 5 CSGO Tickets. Let me know if you can't attend for some reason. Even if its a last minute thing let me know I am willing to pay for them


----------



## mrsmiles

as a first time LAN attendee, what is one required to bring to one of these events?
cables? plug extensions? not really sure.

would appreciate it if someone could give me a quick rundown of whats needed/required.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> as a first time LAN attendee, what is one required to bring to one of these events?
> cables? plug extensions? not really sure.
> 
> would appreciate it if someone could give me a quick rundown of whats needed/required.


Everything your rig uses. If you use speakers, a headset would be a good idea. Be sure to have the games you want installed as well as TS3 and Mumble.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> as a first time LAN attendee, what is one required to bring to one of these events?
> cables? plug extensions? not really sure.
> 
> would appreciate it if someone could give me a quick rundown of whats needed/required.


Bring your monitor, tower, keyboard and mouse, headset, and all the required cables to make your rig work. It's a good idea to store your headset, keyboard, and mouse in a duffle along with the cables for travel if you have one large enough. Also, make sure all your games are up to date before coming to the LAN. It's also a good idea to bring a power bar as it might be more convenient for you than where the existing cables are for power. Might also want to label all your stuff just in case, with security locks if you're particularly paranoid. We'll be providing network cables but you can bring one in case of emergency (or a dead cable). Clean out your case too if you haven't done it in a while as you'll be around PC enthusiasts and gaming for quite a while so people notice shabby systems (this is OCN after all).


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> as a first time LAN attendee, what is one required to bring to one of these events?
> cables? plug extensions? not really sure.
> 
> would appreciate it if someone could give me a quick rundown of whats needed/required.
> 
> 
> 
> Bring your monitor, tower, keyboard and mouse, headset, and all the required cables to make your rig work. It's a good idea to store your headset, keyboard, and mouse in a duffle along with the cables for travel if you have one large enough. Also, make sure all your games are up to date before coming to the LAN. It's also a good idea to bring a power bar as it might be more convenient for you than where the existing cables are for power. Might also want to label all your stuff just in case, with security locks if you're particularly paranoid. We'll be providing network cables but you can bring one in case of emergency (or a dead cable). Clean out your case too if you haven't done it in a while as you'll be around PC enthusiasts and gaming for quite a while so people notice shabby systems (this is OCN after all).
Click to expand...

excellent, thanks.

BTW how late into Sunday will the event go?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> excellent, thanks.
> 
> BTW how late into Sunday will the event go?


2am+breakdown.


----------



## shoota

looking for csgo tickets, will pay you for them!
also maybe looking for 1-2 guys to complete our csgo team for ocn


----------



## xNovax

Looks like I have a spare spectator ticket.


----------



## Freqhog

My friends have a team of 4 ready for CS GO and they need a 5th. Obviously they'd rather have a member who plays regularly with them rather than a sub. I do however have a TF2 ticket, can I switch my ticket to join them? Or would someone would like to trade?

Alternatively, does someone have a CS GO ticket for sale?


----------



## darwing

So is this sold out already?


----------



## johny24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> So is this sold out already?


Darwing, I recognized your case, then saw where you're from! If you can manage to acquire a ticket, I would be more than happy to drive you up!


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> So is this sold out already?


Yes, unfortunately. Our events tend to sell out very quickly. We added quite a few seats this year but we also added another very popular title, Dota 2, which caused the seats to go just as fast once word got out.


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

I'm looking for a TF2 team, plz msg me if you need an extra person...

Also is there gonna be a modding contest? Like who has the best/nicest case mod?


----------



## kevinf

So excited







played 17hrs of TF2 in the last week... last nights practice session went very well, broke tons of records and got 23 kills with heavy







http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197991106503/

Hope to hear some information soon about map rotation for TF2. cp_dustbowl ? ctf_2fort ?

Hope theirs some decent talent pool in the single tickets, bring the fight to those pre-registered teams









:sadface: that SniperTeamTangos' team is full, who won first place last year?


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> :sadface: that SniperTeamTangos' team is full, who won first place last year?


The AMD event was won by a team if I'm not mistaken. (Which I may be... it has happened before)

Second place was taken by Axipher, AMC (& Friend - Can't remember name), Applejacks, myself and one more but the name slips my mind.







Old age kicking in...

It was similar to the first event though. 1 team dominated all. 2 teams were close... and then there was Draven's team.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> The AMD event was won by a team if I'm not mistaken. (Which I may be... it has happened before)
> 
> Second place was taken by Axipher, AMC (& Friend - Can't remember name), Applejacks, myself and one more but the name slips my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old age kicking in...
> 
> It was similar to the first event though. 1 team dominated all. 2 teams were close... and then there was Draven's team.


Teams at the AMD event were max 2 people who knew each other. The player pool was small enough that there may have been 3 or 4 people who knew each other on a team of 6 max. We won't be breaking up teams this time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> Hope to hear some information soon about map rotation for TF2. cp_dustbowl ? ctf_2fort ?


We decided on map lists for TF2 and CS:GO last night as well as the tournament format and reviewed drafts of the rule sets. The messages will still be on Skype so I'm going to wait until I get home to post them so I get it right. For TF2 we've expanded the map list from last year to include more KOTH maps given that they're now more acceptable in competitive play. On the CS:GO side we're still excluding Season and Cache because they're not official maps and we don't want to deal with the extra load of distributing files via our game servers (this would add latency when players are downloading the maps, competing with game data) so the map list is fairly similar to matchmaking.


----------



## R4ID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> so the map list is fairly similar to matchmaking.


please tell me the new mirage isn't on that list.... i beg of you... should be like nuke,train,d2,inferno all _SE versions ... /pray the TO is merciful in his judgment


----------



## RikkAndrsn

The tentative map list last night was as follows:

*CS:GO*

Aztec (se)
Dust (se)
Mirage
Train (se)
Nuke (se)
Vertigo
Inferno (se)
Dust 2 (se)

Militia, Office, Italy, and Assault have been left off due to the unpopularity of hostage rescue in competitive. Mirage and Vertigo have been included since Valve is actively seeking feedback from the community on these maps. We will place them early on to not have a major effect on the competition.

If time starts running short we will change the best of 30 rounds to best of 21 with a 30 minute time limit.
*TF2*

Double Cross (CTF)
Turbine (CTF)
Badlands (CP)
Coldfront (CP)
Fastlane (CP)
Freight (CP)
Gullywash (CP)
Foundry (CP)
Granary (CP)
Well (CP)
Yukon (CP)
Gravel Pit (AD)
Sawmill (KOTH)
Viaduct (KOTH)
Nucleus (KOTH)

We're leaving off several popular competitive maps that unfortunately remain customs. Included extra CTF and KOTH maps so things don't get too repetitive.
One more thing is that we're probably going to try out reporting matches in a thread so people don't have to come up to the admin desk. We'll be on two levels this time so movement's going to be a bit more difficult. The threads will all be in our OCN Toronto group here: http://www.overclock.net/groups/show/2213/ocn-toronto-lan-parties-meetups
We'll probably also do a few drawings out of this group if prizes permit to encourage people to join it.


----------



## shoota

If anyone is selling an CS:GO ticket, please inbox me, willing to pay you however much.

Also the map list and tourney looks like its gonna be an ton of fun!


----------



## Risen123

Dust Aztec and Vertigo gahhhhh

oh well it'll be fun!


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Risen123*
> 
> Dust Aztec and Vertigo gahhhhh
> 
> oh well it'll be fun!


Yeah the map choices are non-standard tournament and league fare in order to put people who primarily play on the matchmaking ladder on more even footing. It'll also test teams ability to come up with new strategies on maps that they aren't particularly familiar with. Should create an interesting dynamic for the tournament.


----------



## superx107

are the servers for tf2 going to have sizzling stats?
http://sizzlingstats.com/

its a free add on for servers that let the players see the stats of the match in real time by typing in .ss
it would be really cool if you guy can put this on your tf2 servers.
Always fun to see who has the most damage or kills at the end of the game.


----------



## kevinf

What is the policy in regards to TF2 weapons/items?


----------



## Valgaur

Hey mods can you provide a list of the benchers? I wanna see who is all goin but if you can't I understand







and are the benchers all from OCN?


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Hey mods can you provide a list of the benchers? I wanna see who is all goin but if you can't I understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and are the benchers all from OCN?


HobieCat + 1
Rasparthe
FTW
Hellscream
Slaughter
Micul
Valgaur

And maybe a couple more.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> HobieCat + 1
> Rasparthe
> FTW
> Hellscream
> Slaughter
> Micul
> Valgaur
> 
> And maybe a couple more.


My +1 isn't really a bencher. He's just there to watch and help with LN2, so in reality I probably should have got him a "spectator" ticket instead.


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> HobieCat + 1
> Rasparthe
> FTW
> Hellscream
> Slaughter
> Micul
> Valgaur
> xNovax - ?
> RussianJ - ?
> 
> And maybe a couple more.


Updated.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> My +1 isn't really a bencher. He's just there to watch and help with LN2, so in reality I probably should have got him a "spectator" ticket instead.


I see what you did there...


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> What is the policy in regards to TF2 weapons/items?


No hats whatsoever. They are far too overpowered.


----------



## R4ID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> No hats whatsoever. They are far too overpowered.


for some reason i didnt read what u quoted... and when i re-read it... it happened again... i was very confused by ur hatred for hats....lol


----------



## joeyxl

yet again im late to the party....


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by Slaughter
> 
> HobieCat + 1
> Rasparthe
> FTW
> Hellscream
> Slaughter
> Micul
> Valgaur
> xNovax - ?
> RussianJ
> 
> And maybe a couple more.


Yea, you guys are stuck with me. Going from DICE to LN2 so no thermometer. Cold bug crashes left and right for me.


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Yea, you guys are stuck with me. Going from DICE to LN2 so no thermometer. Cold big crashes left and right for me.


If you order one now it might come in just in time







I know when I ordered mine it was pretty quick.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> If you order one now it might come in just in time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know when I ordered mine it was pretty quick.


Yeah, get a cheap chinese one from ebay quick









$5 http://www.ebay.ca/itm/TM-902C-K-Type-Digital-LCD-Thermometer-Thermodetector-Meter-Thermocouple-Probe-/310669182177?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item48555384e1&_uhb=1

H3||scr3am

Sidenote: can any benchers point me at how to prep an OS on a hard drive for benching? I need to do that and some MoBo preps this weekend.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> No hats whatsoever. They are far too overpowered.


Yeah I'll believe that when I see it, as of the last 2 LAN events I have seen players with "hats" in use.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Yeah, get a cheap chinese one from ebay quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H3||scr3am
> 
> Sidenote: can any benchers point me at how to prep an OS on a hard drive for benching? I need to do that and some MoBo preps this weekend.


Pizzaman has some OS optimizing & nlite guides in here http://www.overclock.net/t/826902/benchmarking-essentials/0_50


----------



## Rasparthe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Yea, you guys are stuck with me. Going from DICE to LN2 so no thermometer. Cold big crashes left and right for me.


Just keep your tongue on pot, when it sticks your good to go!


----------



## Slaughter

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/K-or-J-Type-Thermometer-Thermocouple-with-4-Probes-Temp-/360683264460?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53fa65d9cc&_uhb=1

Got mine from Gainexpress.. Shipped very fast.









Thanks for the link FTW!


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/K-or-J-Type-Thermometer-Thermocouple-with-4-Probes-Temp-/360683264460?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53fa65d9cc&_uhb=1
> 
> Got mine from Gainexpress.. Shipped very fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link FTW!


Thats the one I have and it works quite well, but it only reads down to -167C. Thats likely due to my probe though, and not the thermo itself.


----------



## RussianJ

Took a look and it looks like it won't be here till after the LAN. Seeing if there is a faster solution (USA not the snowy attic







)


----------



## Slaughter

Says 12-15 but I'm almost certain I had mine in a week but pushing it either way.

Not sure if someone has a spare... Or you could sit really close and use someones second probe. LoL


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> Says 12-15 but I'm almost certain I had mine in a week but pushing it either way.
> 
> Not sure if someone has a spare... Or you could sit really close and use someones second probe. LoL


I shot them a message. Going to see if there is expedited shipping. Otherwise, I'll roll the dice.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Pizzaman has some OS optimizing & nlite guides in here http://www.overclock.net/t/826902/benchmarking-essentials/0_50


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/K-or-J-Type-Thermometer-Thermocouple-with-4-Probes-Temp-/360683264460?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53fa65d9cc&_uhb=1
> 
> Got mine from Gainexpress.. Shipped very fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link FTW!


Yes, I have the same one







, not sure what seller I got it from, but I had plenty of time for it to arrive before the Michigan event


----------



## HobieCat

Just a note/tip for the benchers...you guys probably want to bring some kind of a torch because Haswell has a coldbug (usually). I'm not sure how restricted we are on power, so heatguns might be out of the question.


----------



## hadriel89

oh god....that cs map pool :'(


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Just a note/tip for the benchers...you guys probably want to bring some kind of a torch because Haswell has a coldbug (usually). I'm not sure how restricted we are on power, so heatguns might be out of the question.


I don't think the airline would be OK with me bringing one, so you might have to bring a spare in case yours disappears...


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I don't think the airline would be OK with me bringing one, so you might have to bring a spare in case yours disappears...


I only have one trigger starter torch, but I'll bring a normal one in case you want/need it. If my trigger one goes missing, I know who to blame


----------



## aLb.Strykr

can we bring our rigs if we bought spectator becasue we were too late to buy casual gaming?







also is anyone interested in trading a spectator ticket for a casual gaming ticket?


----------



## kevinf

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/6/Tools/MeasuringTools/SpecialtyMeasuring/PRD~0574554P/Mastercraft+Digital+Temperature+Reader.jsp?locale=en

Not sure how it works for cold... but its pretty awesome when its on sale ($40). Add it to sale alerts.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> Just keep your tongue on pot, when it sticks your good to go!


Ha Ha ! Good one.


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Have all the tickets been sold yet, and if not, what ones are still available?


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> Have all the tickets been sold yet, and if not, what ones are still available?


All Sold Out!

Should add "SOLD OUT" to the thread title..


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Seriously...? Arrgh... So there's no way I can attended this event now, even just to spectate?


----------



## R4ID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hadriel89*
> 
> oh god....that cs map pool :'(


right???? :'( oh well.... it'll be..."interesting" i suppose


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/6/Tools/MeasuringTools/SpecialtyMeasuring/PRD~0574554P/Mastercraft+Digital+Temperature+Reader.jsp?locale=en
> 
> Not sure how it works for cold... but its pretty awesome when its on sale ($40). Add it to sale alerts.


but a similar one from China is only $18

http://dx.com/p/1-2-lcd-digital-infrared-thermometer-orange-black-123695

Need to buy a heat gun/torch it sounds like


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> but a similar one from China is only $18
> 
> http://dx.com/p/1-2-lcd-digital-infrared-thermometer-orange-black-123695
> 
> Need to buy a heat gun/torch it sounds like


I'll bring you a propane torch if you want !


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> I'll bring you a propane torch if you want !


Well I'll check out the prices myself first







I'm sure it'll be handy tool to own










$26 http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/6/Tools/WeldingSoldering/Torches/PRD~0587513P/Mastercraft+Propane+Self-Igniting+Torch.jsp?locale=en

is certainly manageable, but it sounds like it'd be helpful to have some spares over in the Benching session, so feel free to bring it


----------



## H3||scr3am

Double Post - quoted instead of edited, sorry.


----------



## el gappo

Those propane torches are alright, I use one but really you want a mapp torch. Way hotter, faster and not quite as smelly.


----------



## Valgaur

No torches of any kinds are allowed on planes so I know me and ftw wont be able to bring one


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> Seriously...? Arrgh... So there's no way I can attended this event now, even just to spectate?


I was hoping to do the same thing, sucks I missed out, I guess next time!


----------



## rteneycke

What about parking?


----------



## Draven

Has anyone got the email for the waiver and tickets yet? my buddy who paid for our tickets hasn't gotten it yet.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Has anyone got the email for the waiver and tickets yet? my buddy who paid for our tickets hasn't gotten it yet.


Nope.


----------



## Valgaur

Everyone should have gotten there waivers and tickets right after paying through email. I got mine within a minute


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Everyone should have gotten there waivers and tickets right after paying through email. I got mine within a minute


Never got mine.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

No waivers here either.


----------



## mahnrag

I've got the tickets from the email after paying but no waivers.


----------



## R4ID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahnrag*
> 
> I've got the tickets from the email after paying but no waivers.


i got the tickets seconds after paying....also no waiver yet tho.. im sure they are still finalizing all the legal mumbo jumbo b4 they release it


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahnrag*
> 
> I've got the tickets from the email after paying but no waivers.


thats what I meant sorry guys work makes me stupid sometimes I have ticket but no waiver.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/K-or-J-Type-Thermometer-Thermocouple-with-4-Probes-Temp-/360683264460?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53fa65d9cc&_uhb=1
> 
> Got mine from Gainexpress.. Shipped very fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link FTW!


just ordered mine.... highly doubt it'll be here in time







oh well i needed one


----------



## micul

For benchers from GTA . If you guys are looking for some temp probes , go at SAYAL ELECTRONICS in Mississauga on Dixie with Matheson , Scarborouh -Victoria Park Ave .
i will bring 3 small propane cylinders and 1 trigger .


----------



## i_hax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> just ordered mine.... highly doubt it'll be here in time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well i needed one


Reading all this makes me really sad the gaming section sold out before I could sign up.

Even though I don't bench, I could have helped with some of that equipment. I've got a few Picotech TC-08's available from work. I literally have a stack of thermocouples.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micul*
> 
> For benchers from GTA . If you guys are looking for some temp probes , go at SAYAL ELECTRONICS in Mississauga on Dixie with Matheson , Scarborouh -Victoria Park Ave .
> i will bring 3 small propane cylinders and 1 trigger .


I used to love SAYAL, they closed the one in Waterloo that I used to go to, twas a sad day


----------



## Slaughter

I probably go to Sayal once a week. It is dangerous having it so close although pricing on some electronic components is out to lunch compared to some online vendors overseas.

I'll run over during my lunch and see what they have available for thermal probes and could pick one up if someone wants....


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> HobieCat + 1
> Rasparthe
> FTW
> Hellscream
> Slaughter
> Micul
> Valgaur
> xNovax
> RussianJ
> 
> And maybe a couple more.


I'll be attending for the benching.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

I think in the future we're going to

Decouple tickets from tournaments - It's pretty apparent that the demand for the titles we include at our events is unequal and there are a large number of people who would be perfectly happy with coming out to a LAN without necessarily competing
Premium Seating - There are a number of people unhappy with the amount of space they're allotted. In the future we'll probably allow for people to rent tables on their own for a significantly higher price.
Multiple ticket waves - Earlier waves typically come in at lower prices for, say, the first 100 tickets then increase incrementally as more tickets are added.
More spectator passes - Because of how many tables we crammed into the Berkley Church there is little to no standing space in most areas. We'll do a better job at leaving space for spectators in the future.

Just as a note, my recommendation to Admin on ticket pricing had single gaming tickets at $30 with the team discount being them at $25 each. The $20 single and $15 as part of a team is probably the lowest you'll ever see for the BYOC section. The pricing model we have at the moment is not particularly sustainable.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> I think in the future we're going to
> 
> Decouple tickets from tournaments - It's pretty apparent that the demand for the titles we include at our events is unequal and there are a large number of people who would be perfectly happy with coming out to a LAN without necessarily competing
> Premium Seating - There are a number of people unhappy with the amount of space they're allotted. In the future we'll probably allow for people to rent tables on their own for a significantly higher price.
> Multiple ticket waves - Earlier waves typically come in at lower prices for, say, the first 100 tickets then increase incrementally as more tickets are added.
> 
> Just as a note, my recommendation to Admin on ticket pricing had single gaming tickets at $30 with the team discount being them at $25 each. The $20 single and $15 as part of a team is probably the lowest you'll ever see for the BYOC section. The pricing model we have at the moment is not particularly sustainable.


I actually Agree with the first line. The event should be more about overclockers. Not that the games are bad, it's just that it gets too competitive and people will start shouting/etc. I'm sure some of you will remember what happened at the AMD's LAN event last time around.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> I think in the future we're going to
> 
> Decouple tickets from tournaments - It's pretty apparent that the demand for the titles we include at our events is unequal and there are a large number of people who would be perfectly happy with coming out to a LAN without necessarily competing
> Premium Seating - There are a number of people unhappy with the amount of space they're allotted. In the future we'll probably allow for people to rent tables on their own for a significantly higher price.
> Multiple ticket waves - Earlier waves typically come in at lower prices for, say, the first 100 tickets then increase incrementally as more tickets are added.
> More spectator passes - Because of how many tables we crammed into the Berkley Church there is little to no standing space in most areas. We'll do a better job at leaving space for spectators in the future.
> 
> Just as a note, my recommendation to Admin on ticket pricing had single gaming tickets at $30 with the team discount being them at $25 each. The $20 single and $15 as part of a team is probably the lowest you'll ever see for the BYOC section. The pricing model we have at the moment is not particularly sustainable.


Great to hear!


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> just ordered mine.... highly doubt it'll be here in time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well i needed one


They offered 3 day DHL, went with that. Should be no problem having it in time.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> They offered 3 day DHL, went with that. Should be no problem having it in time.


Glad to hear it


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> They offered 3 day DHL, went with that. Should be no problem having it in time.


How much did they ding you? Was this from Gainexpress?


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> I actually Agree with the first line. The event should be more about overclockers. Not that the games are bad, it's just that it gets too competitive and people will start shouting/etc. I'm sure some of you will remember what happened at the AMD's LAN event last time around.


We've considered making our event more like the UK event which is overclocking only but at the end of the day it seems somewhat unattractive to give up the format given the amount of success we've had.

And if you're talking about 'overclockers' as in only regular OCN members, we put a lot of work into making the tournaments as fun as possible for all attendees. The map selection for TF2 and CS:GO was intentionally designed to go beyond the normal maps played in leagues. With a map list more closely resembling the CS:GO matchmaking it becomes more of a test of actually playing ability versus CS:GO versus just having played a particular map with a particular strat a couple hundred times. In TF2's case we're going to try and break up the monotony of constantly playing linear control point maps with the king of the hill and capture the flag maps. We're also abandoning the group stage concept since it just prolonged the number of losses a team had to endure if they were below the skill average. In it's place we'll be using a straight to double elimination format, which will let teams who loose out early go on to do other things at the LAN.


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> How much did they ding you? Was this from Gainexpress?


Extra $22 and yep. Not too bad I would say.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> They offered 3 day DHL, went with that. Should be no problem having it in time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Extra $22 and yep. Not too bad I would say.


where was that option? or did you order right from gainexpress... I was super tired and went through ebay lol


----------



## Risen123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> We've considered making our event more like the UK event which is overclocking only but at the end of the day it seems somewhat unattractive to give up the format given the amount of success we've had.
> 
> And if you're talking about 'overclockers' as in only regular OCN members, we put a lot of work into making the tournaments as fun as possible for all attendees. The map selection for TF2 and CS:GO was intentionally designed to go beyond the normal maps played in leagues. With a map list more closely resembling the CS:GO matchmaking it becomes more of a test of actually playing ability versus CS:GO versus just having played a particular map with a particular strat a couple hundred times. In TF2's case we're going to try and break up the monotony of constantly playing linear control point maps with the king of the hill and capture the flag maps. We're also abandoning the group stage concept since it just prolonged the number of losses a team had to endure if they were below the skill average. In it's place we'll be using a straight to double elimination format, which will let teams who loose out early go on to do other things at the LAN.


Bo3 in the loser bracket since we're doing double elim?

grand finals bo3 and all lower bracket.

i think every team deserves to play 3 maps even if they are not that good.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

The finals will be Bo3 if we have time but the loser's bracket will not be Bo3 since the loser's bracket actually plays more matches than the winners bracket.


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> where was that option? or did you order right from gainexpress... I was super tired and went through ebay lol


Messages the seller about needing a faster option and got that answer. Bought but did not pay, got an invoice showing 3 day then.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Messages the seller about needing a faster option and got that answer. Bought but did not pay, got an invoice showing 3 day then.


Ill give that a shot after work. Thanks bud


----------



## SniperTeamTango

I find it funny my c70 didnt pass cooling tests today, out with the bulletproof glass in with the stock panel with fans


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Seating plan is ready, Admin is just waiting on the waiver from OCN's lawyer to send out the emails for all ticket holders. You'll have to have the names of all your players and their emails but I'm not sure what exactly will be on the form. You also might want to have a team name ready.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Seating plan is ready, Admin is just waiting on the waiver from OCN's lawyer to send out the emails for all ticket holders. You'll have to have the names of all your players and their emails but I'm not sure what exactly will be on the form. You also might want to have a team name ready.


I assume we're going to see the seating plan before the event?


----------



## Ayrin

So where is the rule set and map pool ?


----------



## Risen123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayrin*
> 
> So where is the rule set and map pool ?


Who you goin with?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayrin*
> 
> So where is the rule set and map pool ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> The tentative map list last night was as follows:
> 
> *CS:GO*
> 
> Aztec (se)
> Dust (se)
> Mirage
> Train (se)
> Nuke (se)
> Vertigo
> Inferno (se)
> Dust 2 (se)
> 
> Militia, Office, Italy, and Assault have been left off due to the unpopularity of hostage rescue in competitive. Mirage and Vertigo have been included since Valve is actively seeking feedback from the community on these maps. We will place them early on to not have a major effect on the competition.
> 
> If time starts running short we will change the best of 30 rounds to best of 21 with a 30 minute time limit.
> *TF2*
> 
> Double Cross (CTF)
> Turbine (CTF)
> Badlands (CP)
> Coldfront (CP)
> Fastlane (CP)
> Freight (CP)
> Gullywash (CP)
> Foundry (CP)
> Granary (CP)
> Well (CP)
> Yukon (CP)
> Gravel Pit (AD)
> Sawmill (KOTH)
> Viaduct (KOTH)
> Nucleus (KOTH)
> 
> We're leaving off several popular competitive maps that unfortunately remain customs. Included extra CTF and KOTH maps so things don't get too repetitive.
> One more thing is that we're probably going to try out reporting matches in a thread so people don't have to come up to the admin desk. We'll be on two levels this time so movement's going to be a bit more difficult. The threads will all be in our OCN Toronto group here: http://www.overclock.net/groups/show/2213/ocn-toronto-lan-parties-meetups
> We'll probably also do a few drawings out of this group if prizes permit to encourage people to join it.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Rules still haven't been posted, they're still in draft. Only the map pool.

The seating plan will be released soon. To my knowledge it's final but I'll leave it to Admin to release it as he's assigning seats.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am not really digging the seating plan. I like the idea of putting the rig any place i like.


----------



## micul

I see that for LAN everything is almost ready
How about bench part of this event ?


----------



## xNovax

What hotel is everyone staying in?


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Are you looking for an answer with regards to a specific question regarding the benching section? To my knowledge everything for benching has been set for quite some time, but I am only involved with the LAN side of things. I can get answers for your questions, though.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> What hotel is everyone staying in?


Im in the bond hotel


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Im in the bond hotel


Who are you bonding with?


----------



## xNovax

Is anyone staying at the Courtyard by Marriott Downtown or Hilton Garden Inn?


----------



## gdesmo

Mistress Elvira most likely !


----------



## Cyclops

I wonder if they'll have space for a 900D at the event...


----------



## gdesmo

That ain't so big Cyclops !


----------



## Cyclops

It's bigger than most







.


----------



## Cactii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am not really digging the seating plan. I like the idea of putting the rig any place i like.


I kinda feel the same. 4 of us are going together, but 2 are playing Dota and 2 are playing CS:GO, so it makes it a bit of a challenge to sit together. If you have somebody you specifically want to sit next to though you may be able to do it, as long as you're playing the same game, or the games you are playing are on the same floor. If you bought one of the casual gamer tickets though, I'd imagine you'd have your pick of seating in that assigned area.

To be fair, the seating plan does have some advantages though, such as improved team communication, and better space management (as this event seems like it going to be quite full).


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> It's bigger than most
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yup, that's for sure !


----------



## RussianJ

Rick,

Do you have the benchers in assigned seating as well? May want to leave it as floating space.


----------



## kevinf

Any details of a pre-lan lan party at one of the hotels??? Can I come ?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Im honestly really surprised to see assigned seats, but I reckon it'll be as simple as "a team for this game goes here" I'll be highly surprised unless there's a few special cases.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Im honestly really surprised to see assigned seats, but I reckon it'll be as simple as "a team for this game goes here" I'll be highly surprised unless there's a few special cases.


We have spots allocated for different teams playing different games. We also have spots for things like the casual gamers. None of these are assigned on a person by person basis.

*If you signed up as a team:* You will be able to sit with your team. Your team will be able to sit in one of the designated areas (selected before hand).

*If you signed up as an individual to play on a team*: It's best for your team if you sit with them of course  Same as above basically.

*If you signed up as a casual gamer:* You can sit anywhere in your designated area.

*If you signed up as a bencher:* You can sit anywhere in your designated area.

If you have special seating requests (i.e. two teams sitting beside each other): We will do whatever we can to accommodate that. We will ask you for those special requests in an email that will be sent to you this week.

Hope that helps!

Attached is the proposed seating plan for now. More info to come 

OCN Seeting Option Proposed.pdf 260k .pdf file


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Rick,
> 
> Do you have the benchers in assigned seating as well? May want to leave it as floating space.


I only work on the LAN section but given that we're assigning seats by having each two tables for a given team I'd say that benching does not follow that nor would casual gaming.

EDIT: Looks like Admin posted just before me with the seating plan. Nice to see he didn't give in to peer pressure and change 'seeting' to 'seating' on the file.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> We have spots allocated for different teams playing different games. We also have spots for things like the casual gamers. None of these are assigned on a person by person basis.
> 
> *If you signed up as a team:* You will be able to sit with your team. Your team will be able to sit in one of the designated areas (selected before hand).
> 
> *If you signed up as an individual to play on a team*: It's best for your team if you sit with them of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same as above basically.
> 
> *If you signed up as a casual gamer:* You can sit anywhere in your designated area.
> 
> *If you signed up as a bencher:* You can sit anywhere in your designated area.
> 
> If you have special seating requests (i.e. two teams sitting beside each other): We will do whatever we can to accommodate that. We will ask you for those special requests in an email that will be sent to you this week.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Attached is the proposed seating plan for now. More info to come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCN Seeting Option Proposed.pdf 260k .pdf file


I spy Ice cream!!!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## Polska

omg how did I miss this







.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> What hotel is everyone staying in?
> 
> 
> 
> Im in the bond hotel
Click to expand...

Bond would not pick up their phone.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Bond would not pick up their phone.


really they picked right up for me


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Bond would not pick up their phone.
> 
> 
> 
> really they picked right up for me
Click to expand...

Waiting on hold or something for 20 minutes without even talking to anyone. I just gave up.


----------



## FoG

For the TF2 tournament (I guess CS:GO as well) will there be a local SourceTV relay with no active clients (tv_maxclients 0) for the purpose of recording demos? If not, may I suggest that this be done?

You can read up how to set this up here: https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/SourceTV#Recording_Games

The main reason for this would be to have some "archival footage" of sorts for post-production work for matches (Done by myself or any other editor).

Also, will there be statistic logging for the TF2 tournament (not sure if CS:GO would apply here)? If you guys are looking into this, SizzlingStats http://sizzlingstats.com/ is a plugin that's easy to install that will do the job quite nicely.

Thanks for running this LAN guys, looking forward to it!


----------



## RikkAndrsn

We will have SourceTV up and running for people to spectate but there will be no recorded demos since we're using SSDs and space will be tight. As far as stats we won't be running any since LAN parties aren't really the best source of statistical data in any case.


----------



## superx107

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> We will have SourceTV up and running for people to spectate but there will be no recorded demos since we're using SSDs and space will be tight. As far as stats we won't be running any since LAN parties aren't really the best source of statistical data in any case.


The stats are just for players to see who did the most damage or got the most kills and it lets people see how they did in the game. It is a fun addition which creates talking points for the players involved after the game has finished. Would be cool if you guys put it on your tf2 servers.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> We have spots allocated for different teams playing different games. We also have spots for things like the casual gamers. None of these are assigned on a person by person basis.
> 
> *If you signed up as a team:* You will be able to sit with your team. Your team will be able to sit in one of the designated areas (selected before hand).
> 
> *If you signed up as an individual to play on a team*: It's best for your team if you sit with them of course  Same as above basically.
> 
> *If you signed up as a casual gamer:* You can sit anywhere in your designated area.
> 
> *If you signed up as a bencher:* You can sit anywhere in your designated area.
> 
> If you have special seating requests (i.e. two teams sitting beside each other): We will do whatever we can to accommodate that. We will ask you for those special requests in an email that will be sent to you this week.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Attached is the proposed seating plan for now. More info to come
> 
> OCN Seeting Option Proposed.pdf 260k .pdf file


Second floor, next to the bar and the stairs, love it lol.


----------



## Cyclops

How am I suppose to move my 120 lbs rig to the second floor?









Time to call He-Man.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> How am I suppose to move my 120 lbs rig to the second floor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to call He-Man.


My dad owns a moving company and my brother is a part time mover. They are both coming. Should be fun.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> How am I suppose to move my 120 lbs rig to the second floor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to call He-Man.


LOL that's why I'm glad I won that Sugo last time, one bag all my gear hahahaha


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> LOL that's why I'm glad I won that Sugo last time, one bag all my gear hahahaha


Yeah I've attended so many LANs over the years that I've learned never to build anything larger than a mATX mobo in a mini tower case.


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Yeah I've attended so many LANs over the years that I've learned never to build anything larger than a mATX mobo in a mini tower case.


Took a HAF 932 to the AMD event and someone else had a 800d there as well. Wait till guys try lugging a 900d or TX-10 in. I thought using a full tower was bad...


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

It's been a while since I've read any posts on here, so I'm sorry if this question's already been answered.

So, if I didn't buy a ticket of any kind, I can't attend this event in any way, shape, or form, correct?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

I don't believe so


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Yeah I've attended so many LANs over the years that I've learned never to build anything larger than a mATX mobo in a mini tower case.
> 
> 
> 
> Took a HAF 932 to the AMD event and someone else had a 800d there as well. Wait till guys try lugging a 900d or TX-10 in. I thought using a full tower was bad...
Click to expand...

There was more than one Cosmos II at the AMD lan.


----------



## Cactii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> It's been a while since I've read any posts on here, so I'm sorry if this question's already been answered.
> 
> So, if I didn't buy a ticket of any kind, I can't attend this event in any way, shape, or form, correct?


No. Even spectators needed to buy tickets.


----------



## Cyclops

I've got a 900D coming and the build should be finished before the LAN. So yeah, go big or go broke.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> I've got a 900D coming and the build should be finished before the LAN. So yeah, go big or go broke.


If you need anything at the last moment give me a yell neighbor !


----------



## FoG

Will the source TVs be local or able to be accessed remotely?


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

good thing we don't have the lan party tax to worry about...

http://www.friatider.se/lan-party-tax-hits-swedish-gamers


----------



## gdesmo

Hush ! Don't give the friggin Govt. any ideas !


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoG*
> 
> Will the source TVs be local or able to be accessed remotely?


They won't be remotely accessible. Our upload speed is too limited.


----------



## FoG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> They won't be remotely accessible. Our upload speed is too limited.


Fair enough. If anything I'll just make a local relay just for recording demos


----------



## H3||scr3am

@ Benchers, could some one bring me a pre-formatted HD/SSD/Lite CD for XP. I've got a funeral to attend in Ottawa this week, so I've lost some of my prep time







.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Please be sure to let the sponsors know how much you appreciate the support of this event! Send them thanks before the event and make sure to let them know what you think of the event during it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The interaction really helps.
> 
> *Intel*
> http://www.intel.com
> https://www.facebook.com/Intel
> https://twitter.com/intel
> 
> *Gigabyte*
> http://www.gigabyte.com
> https://www.facebook.com/GIGABYTE
> https://twitter.com/gigabyte_usa
> 
> *Cooler Master*
> http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/
> https://www.facebook.com/CoolerMasterNA
> https://twitter.com/CoolerMaster


G.Skill are now on-board also







They are supplying some ram for giveaways at the event as well as some high speed DDR3 2666 8GB kits for the benchers to play with









*G.Skill*

http://www.gskill.com/en/
https://www.facebook.com/gskillofficial
https://twitter.com/GSkillTech


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> G.Skill are now on-board also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are supplying some ram for giveaways at the event as well as some high speed DDR3 2666 8GB kits for the benchers to play with
Click to expand...

Ohhh very nice


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> G.Skill are now on-board also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are supplying some ram for giveaways at the event as well as some high speed DDR3 2666 8GB kits for the benchers to play with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *G.Skill*
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/en/
> https://www.facebook.com/gskillofficial
> https://twitter.com/GSkillTech


That is awesome. May have a prototype Trident X block there as well to play with.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> G.Skill are now on-board also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are supplying some ram for giveaways at the event as well as some high speed DDR3 2666 8GB kits for the benchers to play with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *G.Skill*
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/en/
> https://www.facebook.com/gskillofficial
> https://twitter.com/GSkillTech


Awesome! Loved G.Skills ever since the GBHZ kits on my Q6600


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> @ Benchers, could some one bring me a pre-formatted HD/SSD/Lite CD for XP. I've got a funeral to attend in Ottawa this week, so I've lost some of my prep time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Sorry to hear that bro. I'll see what I can find.


----------



## Cyclops

Anyone got a spare LGA2011 board they can bring to the event? I've got a 3930K that I need to test, see if it still works.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Sorry to hear that bro. I'll see what I can find.


Thanks Cyclops








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Anyone got a spare LGA2011 board they can bring to the event? I've got a 3930K that I need to test, see if it still works.


I'm sure one of the benchers will have something







Myself excluded (sorry)


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Thanks Cyclops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure one of the benchers will have something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myself excluded (sorry)


----------



## Valgaur

Sweet gappo! I wanna see what I can make those do!







im gonna be playing with memory clocks a lot there I really wanna get good at Ram stuff. If my good kit makes it here in time im gonna go for some really high valids on haswell.


----------



## deadciv

Would it be possible for one of the benchers to help me overclock my computer? I have a q9450 on a x48 dq6 gigabyte mobo. With 8gb mushkin xp2-8500 ram. I also have an aftermarket CPU cooler. The computers pretty old so I'm trying to get the most out of it









Thanks!!


----------



## el gappo

Please be sure to let the sponsors know how much you appreciate the support of this event! Send them thanks before the event and make sure to let them know what you think of the event during it







The interaction really helps.

*Intel*
http://www.intel.com
https://www.facebook.com/Intel
https://twitter.com/intel

*Gigabyte*
http://www.gigabyte.com
https://www.facebook.com/GIGABYTE
https://twitter.com/gigabyte_usa

*Cooler Master*
http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/
https://www.facebook.com/CoolerMasterNA
https://twitter.com/CoolerMaster

*G.Skill*
http://www.gskill.com/en/
https://www.facebook.com/gskillofficial
https://twitter.com/GSkillTech

*MSI*
www.msi.com
https://www.facebook.com/MSI.ComputerUS
https://twitter.com/msiUSA

*Enermax*
http://www.enermax.com/
https://www.facebook.com/EnermaxEurope
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Enermax-USA

*Artic*
http://www.arctic.ac/en/

*Viewsonic*
www.viewsonic.com
https://www.facebook.com/ViewSonicCorp
https://twitter.com/ViewSonic


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> 
> 
> Please be sure to let the sponsors know how much you appreciate the support of this event! Send them thanks before the event and make sure to let them know what you think of the event during it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The interaction really helps.
> 
> *Intel*
> http://www.intel.com
> https://www.facebook.com/Intel
> https://twitter.com/intel
> 
> *Gigabyte*
> http://www.gigabyte.com
> https://www.facebook.com/GIGABYTE
> https://twitter.com/gigabyte_usa
> 
> *Cooler Master*
> http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/
> https://www.facebook.com/CoolerMasterNA
> https://twitter.com/CoolerMaster
> 
> *G.Skill*
> http://www.gskill.com/en/
> https://www.facebook.com/gskillofficial
> https://twitter.com/GSkillTech
> 
> *MSI*
> www.msi.com
> https://www.facebook.com/MSI.ComputerUS
> https://twitter.com/msiUSA
> 
> *Enermax*
> http://www.enermax.com/
> https://www.facebook.com/EnermaxEurope
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Enermax-USA
> 
> *Artic*
> http://www.arctic.ac/en/
> 
> *Viewsonic*
> www.viewsonic.com
> https://www.facebook.com/ViewSonicCorp
> https://twitter.com/ViewSonic


Lots of new sponsors. Very nice to see.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> 
> 
> Please be sure to let the sponsors know how much you appreciate the support of this event! Send them thanks before the event and make sure to let them know what you think of the event during it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The interaction really helps.
> 
> *Intel*
> http://www.intel.com
> https://www.facebook.com/Intel
> https://twitter.com/intel
> 
> *Gigabyte*
> http://www.gigabyte.com
> https://www.facebook.com/GIGABYTE
> https://twitter.com/gigabyte_usa
> 
> *Cooler Master*
> http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/
> https://www.facebook.com/CoolerMasterNA
> https://twitter.com/CoolerMaster
> 
> *G.Skill*
> http://www.gskill.com/en/
> https://www.facebook.com/gskillofficial
> https://twitter.com/GSkillTech
> 
> *MSI*
> www.msi.com
> https://www.facebook.com/MSI.ComputerUS
> https://twitter.com/msiUSA
> 
> *Enermax*
> http://www.enermax.com/
> https://www.facebook.com/EnermaxEurope
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Enermax-USA
> 
> *Artic*
> http://www.arctic.ac/en/
> 
> *Viewsonic*
> www.viewsonic.com
> https://www.facebook.com/ViewSonicCorp
> https://twitter.com/ViewSonic


Awesome







Huge thanks to ALL the Sponsors







Makes the events like this even more Awesome!


----------



## admin

Be sure to tweet/facebook the sponsors! It helps out a lot


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadciv*
> 
> Would it be possible for one of the benchers to help me overclock my computer? I have a q9450 on a x48 dq6 gigabyte mobo. With 8gb mushkin xp2-8500 ram. I also have an aftermarket CPU cooler. The computers pretty old so I'm trying to get the most out of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!


Yeah you can bring it to my table and we'll have a look at it







.

On a separate note, Thank you to all our great sponsors. The event would not have happened without their support.


----------



## admin

If anyone is coming from the US, would you mind picking me up a few cans of NeverWet from Home Depot? I will obviously pay you for them when you get here (or before if needed) 

Thanks!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> If anyone is coming from the US, would you mind picking me up a few cans of NeverWet from Home Depot? I will obviously pay you for them when you get here (or before if needed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I might be able to. What size are we talking here?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I might be able to. What size are we talking here?


2 x http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rust-Oleum-Stops-Rust-18-oz-NeverWet-Multi-Purpose-Spray-Kit-274232/204216476 would be amazing


----------



## admin

FYI - one Casual Gaming seat is now available on Eventbrite for this event


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I might be able to. What size are we talking here?
> 
> 
> 
> 2 x http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rust-Oleum-Stops-Rust-18-oz-NeverWet-Multi-Purpose-Spray-Kit-274232/204216476
> would be amazing
Click to expand...

So basicly this?


Ya, I can bring it up.


----------



## el gappo

Well that was fast


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Well that was fast


I love the Chicago area. Just about anything I want to buy is within 30 minutes of me, including some low level water cooling equipment.

If FrozenCPU or PerformancePCs put up a shop here, I'd never leave.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> So basicly this?
> 
> 
> Ya, I can bring it up.


You rock Sir!


----------



## aLb.Strykr

can i be switched from spectator to casual gaming?


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aLb.Strykr*
> 
> can i be switched from spectator to casual gaming?


That's unfortunately not a possible exchange as we're out of table space. We haven't even issued more spectator tickets despite requests to do so because the amount of free standing space is going to be very limited as well.


----------



## miknutty

You guys really should look at having Vertigo removed from the CS:GO map rotation. That map is actually so far gone for competitive play its not even funny.


----------



## Gigamiga

Yeah I was wondering if the TF2 maps could get looked at again too. Maps like Turbine and Yukon haven't been played for a while since they are just way too slow. Others like nucleus are just kind of a joke for a competitive tournament. Also why aren't custom comp maps being considered? They take all of 10 seconds to download and they're a staple of the scene.

Anyway thanks for putting on the event


----------



## CramComplex

Argh! Can't go! HAVE WORK! Hopefully there's going to be another one in the near future like the AMD thing. I could attend if I could book the week off. 

Hope you guys have fun!


----------



## Cactii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miknutty*
> 
> You guys really should look at having Vertigo removed from the CS:GO map rotation. That map is actually so far gone for competitive play its not even funny.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigamiga*
> 
> Yeah I was wondering if the TF2 maps could get looked at again too. Maps like Turbine and Yukon haven't been played for a while since they are just way too slow. Others like nucleus are just kind of a joke for a competitive tournament. Also why aren't custom comp maps being considered? They take all of 10 seconds to download and they're a staple of the scene.
> 
> Anyway thanks for putting on the event


Rikk stated in an earlier post that maps that are not used in tournament play were chosen intentionally in order to put players who play the game professionally on more equal footing with those who don't.


----------



## Slaughter

Awesome addition of sponsors! I tweeted my thanks (I think... Twitter baffles me so I hope I did it right. LOL)

Only a few days away!


----------



## admin

I should have an update on parking shortly  Looking into renting a parking lot for you guys.

I will also be able to get the emails out to everyone by tomorrow night. Please respond back as soon as possible (if applicable).

Thanks!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Thanks Admin


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> FYI - one Casual Gaming seat is now available on Eventbrite for this event


had been waiting for that one to go up on eventbrite, seems like i missed my chance.....

thats sucks and now im saddened........


----------



## el gappo

Get on twitter and be quicker next time eh


----------



## HobieCat

Package just arrived today, Thanks to Gigabyte, Intel, and G.Skill for all the cool hardware!!!



Four very nice 2666mhz 8GB kits of ram thanks to G.Skill.



Two 8GB kits of 2133mhz ram from G.Skill and ten i7-4770K's from Intel.



Ten Z87X-OCs from Gigabyte!


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Package just arrived today, Thanks to Gigabyte, Intel, and G.Skill for all the cool hardware!!!


I think this pretty well sums it up... .


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Are we doing a dinner event night before again guys?


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Are we doing a dinner event night before again guys?


I have plans the night before and won't be able to attend this time around.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Are we doing a dinner event night before again guys?


I would go hands down. Just need info and such and we should see when flights get there for times and stuffs







and hobie nice! Reps will be at the event correct? And also for the event venue will the benchers be able to get in early to get setup at all or will we wait for the doors to open at 10?


----------



## Aznpwned

Will the internet be stable enough for a couple games of LoL or BF3 throughout the day? Or will it be like last year at Airship?


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

I have both a TF2 single ticket and Casual Gaming ticket that I can trade (at the event) for a CS:GO single ticket. Please msg me with your cell no. if you or someone you know is interested.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznpwned*
> 
> Will the internet be stable enough for a couple games of LoL or BF3 throughout the day? Or will it be like last year at Airship?


We have 25 times the download capacity and 10 times the upload capacity that we had at Airship 37, but it's still a long way from the full Gigabit we had at AMD. Based on the Wireshark capture at the AMD event we had peaks of just under 400 mbps download and a little bit over 30 mbps for upload. Given that our connection for this event will be 150 mbps download and 10 mpbs upload there is a large potential for slowdowns, especially when people are first patching their games when they arrive, but hopefully everything will go smoothly. I've configured an old machine of mine to act as our router for this event with PF Sense, which will be using HFSC for QoS and is complete with a punishment queue. If users download over 5 GB they are dropped into the punishment queue and are at the absolute lowest priority. This is also triggered by P2P network traffic, so remember to turn torrents and other file sharing programs off before connecting into our network.

To answer your question more simply: the network should be fine but no guarantees that there won't be periodic timeouts. If people start downloading games off of Steam at the rate they did at the AMD event the network congestion will get very bad very quickly so we're going to try and limit that very strictly.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I would go hands down. Just need info and such and we should see when flights get there for times and stuffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and hobie nice! Reps will be at the event correct? And also for the event venue will the benchers be able to get in early to get setup at all or will we wait for the doors to open at 10?


Im only 30 minutes away!! Let me know the details..

Also, i'll bump this again... is there any hotel pre-lan party going on??


----------



## cookie15

Hi guys,

I have a single TF2 ticket that I need to sell as I can't go now. Please PM me and/or leave your cell number if you're interested.

thanks


----------



## ZealotKi11er

That gear is looking good.


----------



## shoota

if anyone selling an csgo ticket or a csgo team ticket, i'm willing to buy!


----------



## alystair

I'm signed up as a single for Dota 2, if anyone else in the same position wants to play together before the weekend to see if we mesh - add me on Steam, ID is "alystair".


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookie15*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a single TF2 ticket that I need to sell as I can't go now. Please PM me and/or leave your cell number if you're interested.
> 
> thanks


If you have a TF2 ticket that you'd like to trade back in we can give you a refund then put the ticket back up on Eventbrite for you.


----------



## Xhumeka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I should have an update on parking shortly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking into renting a parking lot for you guys.


That would be amazing if you could secure parking for us, thanks for looking into it!


----------



## SageRhapsody

Rikk, if it were possible, I have a Casual Gaming ticket that I'd like to refund. It seems I won't be able to make it and I don't need the ticket, and I'm sure someone else would love to go in my stead.
Thanks!


----------



## cookie15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> If you have a TF2 ticket that you'd like to trade back in we can give you a refund then put the ticket back up on Eventbrite for you.


Thanks for the quick reply. I sent you a PM for the request.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SageRhapsody*
> 
> Rikk, if it were possible, I have a Casual Gaming ticket that I'd like to refund. It seems I won't be able to make it and I don't need the ticket, and I'm sure someone else would love to go in my stead.
> Thanks!


Send a PM to Admin requesting a refund and he can put the ticket back up for sale.


----------



## Shirazir

I don't know how I missed the registration for this! I'd love to go as a spectator (for benching in particular). If anybody bought a ticket and isn't able to make it, I'd be happy to take it off your hands.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Created a master photo album for all the photos from this event, feel free to contribute!
http://www.overclock.net/g/a/979815/ocn-grand-champion-series-toronto-2013/


----------



## FoG

Any casters for the TF2 event?


----------



## xNovax

If anyone has a spare pot that I could borrow for the event could they please let me know.


----------



## admin

Two tickets just opened up!


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Two tickets just opened up!


This was apparently 24 seconds ago but I don't see them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoG*
> 
> Any casters for the TF2 event?


TF2 may be casted on the stream but only for the grand finals, given that SC2, Dota 2, and CS:GO all have higher priority (in that order). I believe the current plan is that I'll be casting it but I'd love a co-caster.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> This was apparently 24 seconds ago but I don't see them.


Yeah - not sure why Eventbrite did not update it again this time. I will wait an hour or so to see if there is an issue of just slow API.


----------



## admin

We have a parking lot rented 

It's located at Berkeley and Richmond and is called "Canada Wide Parking".

Waivers will be sent out tomorrow night along with the email to everyone.

I also purchased a some prizing today


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> We have a parking lot rented
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's located at Berkeley and Richmond and is called "Canada Wide Parking".
> 
> Waivers will be sent out tomorrow night along with the email to everyone.
> 
> I also purchased a some prizing today


You're amazing!









The sponsors are a big part, but this wouldn't happened without you and Rikk!


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> If anyone has a spare pot that I could borrow for the event could they please let me know.


Rasparthe is going to take care of you. I have some insulation and such. I would definitely recommend picking up some Scott's shop towels and some kneadable eraser. You can get the eraser at an Art supply store. The rest I can help out with.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> We have a parking lot rented
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's located at Berkeley and Richmond and is called "Canada Wide Parking".
> 
> Waivers will be sent out tomorrow night along with the email to everyone.
> 
> I also purchased a some prizing today


Awesome! Thanks Admin & Rikk for all the hard work in getting this event organized (and anyone else behind the scenes) and of course a big shout out to OCN & all the sponsors!


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> If anyone has a spare pot that I could borrow for the event could they please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> Rasparthe is going to take care of you. I have some insulation and such. I would definitely recommend picking up some Scott's shop towels and some kneadable eraser. You can get the eraser at an Art supply store. The rest I can help out with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> We have a parking lot rented
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's located at Berkeley and Richmond and is called "Canada Wide Parking".
> 
> Waivers will be sent out tomorrow night along with the email to everyone.
> 
> I also purchased a some prizing today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome! Thanks Admin & Rikk for all the hard work in getting this event organized (and anyone else behind the scenes) and of course a big shout out to OCN & all the sponsors!
Click to expand...

I am going out shopping tomorrow night. Will be picking up some stuff for it.


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I am going out shopping tomorrow night. Will be picking up some stuff for it.


Sounds good... Know what you are looking for?

Again, I'll post this as a reminder for anyone going.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1250640/recommended-items-for-extreme-benching-toronto-event-checklist/0_20

And if anyone is in need of some good thermal paste for LN2, CC has a Gelid GC-Extreme on sale for a great price.

http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=8_128&item_id=052855


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> And if anyone is in need of some good thermal paste for LN2, CC has a Gelid GC-Extreme on sale for a great price.
> 
> http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=8_128&item_id=052855


I will purchase some for you guys


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I will purchase some for you guys


Awesome!


----------



## FoG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> TF2 may be casted on the stream but only for the grand finals, given that SC2, Dota 2, and CS:GO all have higher priority (in that order). I believe the current plan is that I'll be casting it but I'd love a co-caster.


If I'm unable to find a team I can step in and cast some games


----------



## admin

Dota2 Team Tickets available!


----------



## mrsmiles

Did someone already buy out the casual spot or is it not open yet?

Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## el gappo

It's gone buddy. Just the Dota single left right now.


----------



## mrsmiles

I have absolutely no luck what so ever
















Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I will purchase some for you guys


Wow, that's awesome! Thanks again Admin!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Anyone got the waiver emails yet? My team's departing in under 48 hours and I really dont wanna take a printer to the hotel XD


----------



## gdesmo

Nope and I checked the Trash, just in case ! Do you need anything STT ?


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Waivers will be sent out tomorrow night along with the email to everyone.


Tomorrow night...


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Nope and I checked the Trash, just in case ! Do you need anything STT ?


2 stronger arms might be a good idea but thats my battle lol. Can't wait to see you guys and play ya.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> Tomorrow night...


Ah the one post I missed, damn it. Thanks mate


----------



## Draven

Yea Mahnrag and I can't wait either gonna make sure we get there early so we can get good seats and get set up and then by that point I'll need a coffee


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I will purchase some for you guys


We have been freaking out because our shipments of the gelid xtreme havent got here, this means a lot Admin, it truly does, and I thank thee!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Wow, that's awesome! Thanks again Admin!


I know right!


----------



## micul

I am going today at CC for some thermal paste Michaels for kneadeble eraser Canadian Tire after LET and shop towells

I will have some sleeving supplies to give away for free on saturday


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micul*
> 
> I am going today at CC for some thermal paste Michaels for kneadeble eraser Canadian Tire after LET and shop towells
> 
> I will have some sleeving supplies to give away for free on saturday


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micul*
> 
> *I am going today at CC for some thermal paste Michaels for kneadeble eraser Canadian Tire after LET and shop towels*


Same schedule for me tonight.


----------



## xNovax

Some of the benchers might find this helpful. Gigabyte Haswell Overclocking Guide


----------



## Xer0n

anyone willing to trade a cs ticket for a tf2 one?


----------



## xNovax

I love express shipping. CPU cooler and bracket here from BC overnight.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> This was apparently 24 seconds ago but I don't see them.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah - not sure why Eventbrite did not update it again this time. I will wait an hour or so to see if there is an issue of just slow API.
Click to expand...

Did these tickets get purchased? Or did the site not update?
was going to carpool with Mrsmiles, but he keeps missing out on tickets.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Did these tickets get purchased? Or did the site not update?
> was going to carpool with Mrsmiles, but he keeps missing out on tickets.


The Eventbrite site is up to date. So they are sold


----------



## PCSarge

no waiver? what gives?


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> no waiver? what gives?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Waivers will be sent out tomorrow night along with the email to everyone.


That was posted last night...


----------



## admin

Yeah sorry about the delay on the email / waiver. We will have it to you by tonight for sure.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

So jelly I can't go.


----------



## admin

I found some Haswell chips to use as prizes... wait... I actually found 5 of them


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I found some Haswell chips to use as prizes... wait... I actually found 5 of them


You only found 5. Is that all?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> You only found 5. Is that all?


In addition to the 10 ES Haswell chips that will be used for benching


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> You only found 5. Is that all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition to the 10 ES Haswell chips that will be used for benching
Click to expand...









. I will be bringing that burnt out 8150 that you gave me from the AMD event. Hopefully I will have time to make it into a keychain by tomorrow.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I will be bringing that burnt out 8150 that you gave me from the AMD event. Hopefully I will have time to make it into a keychain by tomorrow.


Nice!

Looks like I found another prize here  A Gigabyte 770 anyone?



I am sure there are a few more prizes here too somewhere...


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I will be bringing that burnt out 8150 that you gave me from the AMD event. Hopefully I will have time to make it into a keychain by tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Looks like I found another prize here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Gigabyte 770 anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure there are a few more prizes here too somewhere...
Click to expand...

Your dog doesn't look too impressed that you are taking pictures of him!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

How do you randomly find this hardware around your house?
Is it a trick you can teach someone? Magic?


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> How do you randomly find this hardware around your house?
> Is it a trick you can teach someone? Magic?


All of the hardware is probably just hiding in between his couch cushions.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> In addition to the 10 ES Haswell chips that will be used for benching


Are they the ones that were at the N2OC event?

Unless the numbers have worn off, I could tell you the best chips, but that'd be cheating, so I won't.









We treated them well....1.7v of kindness....


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Are they the ones that were at the N2OC event?
> 
> Unless the numbers have worn off, I could tell you the best chips, but that'd be cheating, so I won't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We treated them well....1.7v of kindness....


Yup same chips. But no spilling the beans on clock speeds now. Anyway, Ollie tested them out again and found a big variation from what you guys were getting on them at the UK meet


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Yup same chips. But no spilling the beans on clock speeds now. Anyway, Ollie tested them out again and found a big variation from what you guys were getting on them at the UK meet


Alright,









Oli got some sweet scores at the event.

For sitting down.

and not overclocking.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Looks like I found another prize here  A Gigabyte 770 anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure there are a few more prizes here too somewhere...


If you happen to find a Radeon card somewhere in the empty hallows of your house I'd gladly accept it for my LAN rig lmao!!!!


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Looks like I found another prize here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Gigabyte 770 anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure there are a few more prizes here too somewhere...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you happen to find a Radeon card somewhere in the empty hallows of your house I'd gladly accept it for my LAN rig lmao!!!!
Click to expand...

If you are bringing your LAN rig and want to game I am sure I could lend you a 7970 for the event. I am bringing a crate of them.


----------



## xNovax

@Admin Might want to change the threads title to "Sold Out".


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Looks like I found another prize here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Gigabyte 770 anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure there are a few more prizes here too somewhere...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you happen to find a Radeon card somewhere in the empty hallows of your house I'd gladly accept it for my LAN rig lmao!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are bringing your LAN rig and want to game I am sure I could lend you a 7970 for the event. I am bringing a crate of them.
Click to expand...










I don't know why, but the thought of someone walking in with a crate of 7970's is hilarious to me


----------



## xNovax

Ill post a picture tonight.


----------



## Cactii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Looks like I found another prize here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Gigabyte 770 anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure there are a few more prizes here too somewhere...


Cute dog


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> If you are bringing your LAN rig and want to game I am sure I could lend you a 7970 for the event. I am bringing a crate of them.












Can't wait to see pics







Or better yet.. in person!


----------



## Schmuckley

:







: Wow..wish I was going.It seems the gatherings keep getting more epic!


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> If you are bringing your LAN rig and want to game I am sure I could lend you a 7970 for the event. I am bringing a crate of them.


Yea I bought all the stuff for my LAN rig on Boxing day and really haven't had the chance to use it yet, to see the specs it's in my sig


----------



## admin

8 x 7970 lightnings will be at the event too for the benchers


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Yea I bought all the stuff for my LAN rig on Boxing day and really haven't had the chance to use it yet, to see the specs it's in my sig


At the event just flag me down. I will be at the benching part and there will be a wooden crate beside me or on the floor near me.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> 8 x 7970 lightnings will be at the event too for the benchers


Did you find those just laying around also?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> 8 x 7970 lightnings will be at the event too for the benchers


I was actually just trying to find a pic of all 8, but I don't know where I put it, so this will have to suffice











Times 2


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> I was actually just trying to find a pic of all 8, but I don't know where I put it, so this will have to suffice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Times 2


I had some lightnings. I couldn't get them to play well.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I had some lightnings. I couldn't get them to play well.


All of these played nicely together as long as the bios switches were all set the same way (either all regular, or all LN2 mode)


----------



## admin

Is anyone going by Canada Computers today/tomorrow? If so, could you pick up 3-4 of these for the event? http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=8_128&item_id=052855

I will pay you at the event 

If nobody can, I will get some tomorrow for sure.

Thanks!


----------



## xNovax

I can pick them up tonight. Going out shopping for the event anyways, so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Is anyone going by Canada Computers today/tomorrow? If so, could you pick up 3-4 of these for the event? http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=8_128&item_id=052855
> 
> I will pay you at the event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If nobody can, I will get some tomorrow for sure.
> 
> Thanks!


I can pick some up on my way out of town tonight


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> I can pick some up on my way out of town tonight


Im already going down there tonight for some other stuff, so if its out of your way I can get them.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> I can pick some up on my way out of town tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im already going down there tonight for some other stuff, so if its out of your way I can get them.
Click to expand...

I am going to be going shortly, it's about 3 minutes from my house and I was going to get a mouse pad anyway. Ill take care of it








Can't wait, see you all there


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> I am going to be going shortly, it's about 3 minutes from my house and I was going to get a mouse pad anyway. Ill take care of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait, see you all there


Ok, sounds good to me. Its one less thing to forget.


----------



## RussianJ

More 7970s and even more 4770ks.....

Quadfire benches anyone?

Besides, how may benchers do we have going?


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> More 7970s and even more 4770ks.....
> 
> Quadfire benches anyone?
> 
> Besides, how may benchers do we have going?


9 Benchers + 1


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Ok, sounds good to me. Its one less thing to forget.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> I am going to be going shortly, it's about 3 minutes from my house and I was going to get a mouse pad anyway. Ill take care of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait, see you all there


Thanks guys!


----------



## admin

TF2 ticket now available


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Just picked up 4 of them


----------



## Xer0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> TF2 ticket now available


msg me if a cs one comes available please! I also have a tf2 one up for grabs (providing someone will take the tf2 one)


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Just picked up 4 of them


Thanks Schubie!


----------



## Xhumeka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> We have a parking lot rented
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's located at Berkeley and Richmond and is called "Canada Wide Parking".


That's GREAT, thanks so much!!!!


----------



## Viscid

nvm...

TF2 tickets being refunded, keep checking for change on ticket page if u want


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

All the CS:GO slots are filled so you won't be able to get a ticket unless someone drops out, which is unlikely at this point (2days before the event).

Also there is no competitive BF3 or BFBC2 being played at this event.


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> 8 x 7970 lightnings will be at the event too for the benchers


If you need an extra vehicle to bring gear or anything to the venue give me a shout and we can load up my van. I'll be up early anyways.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> All the CS:GO slots are filled so you won't be able to get a ticket unless someone drops out, which is unlikely at this point (2days before the event).
> 
> Also there is no competitive BF3 or BFBC2 being played at this event.


convert it to another casual ticket?


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> convert it to another casual ticket?


Doing that would leave a team short one player.


----------



## admin

If you need a refund - please request it through the Eventbrite site. I believe the link is on our page after you have already purchased a ticket.

Thanks


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> 8 x 7970 lightnings will be at the event too for the benchers










Thats what I like to hear!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> I was actually just trying to find a pic of all 8, but I don't know where I put it, so this will have to suffice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Times 2


Can I borrow 3?







hey any idea on how to take that blue temp probe thing off of these lightnings? i need to remove mine for the LET application soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> More 7970s and even more 4770ks.....
> 
> Quadfire benches anyone?
> 
> Besides, how may benchers do we have going?


I plan do to do some 4 ways as my mobo was made for it and my Ivy is itchin to get some lovin up like my last one!









I know your watching Mr. Salt! yes I'm gonna push it just as hard as franky.... but this time a little bit colder


----------



## sunfireX

I think I actually have a picture of all 8 (not sure if these are the same 8 though)


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Is anyone going by Canada Computers today/tomorrow? If so, could you pick up 3-4 of these for the event? http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=8_128&item_id=052855
> 
> I will pay you at the event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If nobody can, I will get some tomorrow for sure.
> 
> Thanks!


admin I can pick up 5 in the morning if you want, Yonge St. store has 10+ in stock. Just let me know so we don't buy them at the same time.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Looks like Schubie is hooking Admin up







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Is anyone going by Canada Computers today/tomorrow? If so, could you pick up 3-4 of these for the event? http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=8_128&item_id=052855
> 
> I will pay you at the event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If nobody can, I will get some tomorrow for sure.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I can pick some up on my way out of town tonight
Click to expand...


----------



## gdesmo

Thanx B and b.







I have not read everything today yet !


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what I like to hear!
> Can I borrow 3?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey any idea on how to take that blue temp probe thing off of these lightnings? i need to remove mine for the LET application soon.


Its the "reactor core" and it just clips on/off. There is a small pcb under it that's plugged into the board, just pull it straight off and unplug the little LED light connector from it and you're good to go.


----------



## admin

Here are the waivers  They will also be included in an email that will be sent out later tonight.

d-July 2013-Enthusiast Tournament Release (-18)-FINAL.pdf 58k .pdf file


d-July 2013-Enthusiast Tournament Release (18+)-FINAL.pdf 56k .pdf file


----------



## micul

Just got home
I bought 2 Gelid thermal paste , Shop towells , eraser and LET
If you need help i will be there around 8:30 AM saturday


----------



## xNovax

Got back from shopping. Will be posting pictures soon.


----------



## xNovax

Here are some photos for the time being. I really need to get a better camera.


----------



## admin

Nice xNovax!

You guys should have all received an email from me now


----------



## Valgaur

admin do we print them off and bring them or do you want 200 emails


----------



## gdesmo

Print them off, fill them out and sign them. And don't forget to bring them with you.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Nice xNovax!
> 
> You guys should have all received an email from me now


Negative, also does this email pertain to seating as well?

Edit, scratch that, replying, although Im supposed to get all the contact info for my entire team by tonight?


----------



## antman92

Hey guys, just wondering if anyone is driving through/from thornhill to the event and has room for me. let me know asap plz


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what I like to hear!
> Can I borrow 3?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey any idea on how to take that blue temp probe thing off of these lightnings? i need to remove mine for the LET application soon.
> I plan do to do some 4 ways as my mobo was made for it and my Ivy is itchin to get some lovin up like my last one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know your watching Mr. Salt! yes I'm gonna push it just as hard as franky.... but this time a little bit colder


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Its the "reactor core" and it just clips on/off. There is a small pcb under it that's plugged into the board, just pull it straight off and unplug the little LED light connector from it and you're good to go.


Be careful around the 2 reactor sockets on the back with the LET, or tape them off..


----------



## patr1ck

this might be a silly question but will there be wireless at this event? I'm bringing my laptop which doesn't have an Ethernet port lol Razer... otherwise I'll have to reconsider and bring my desktop


----------



## dmanstasiu

Get a USB Ethernet adapter


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Be careful around the 2 reactor sockets on the back with the LET, or tape them off..


omg he's alive. Hop on skype!


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Edit, scratch that, replying, although Im supposed to get all the contact info for my entire team by tonight?


Tomorrow is fine  It's only for people who signed up as a team. Poor me! I have to go through them all!


----------



## admin

One TF2 ticket left!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Tomorrow is fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only for people who signed up as a team. Poor me! I have to go through them all!


Now I feel badass that I finished it. Printer decided to give me a single finger salute though, so only 1 waiver form for me before hand XD (was gonna hand them off to my team with the tickets)

My rig failed a power test today, saw to that, and I actually cable managed a 21 fan rig! So hyped.


----------



## Cyclops

Never mind!

It's all good







.


----------



## el gappo

It's my bad, hadn't crossed you off the list mate. You're sorted


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> It's my bad, hadn't crossed you off the list mate. You're sorted


----------



## pandaQ

hi i have a questoin

I have a ticket and i'm playing at the tournament

I also have a friend tahts coming but she didnt buy a ticket

can she come to the event? or will you guys not let anyone else that didnt buy a ticket

(shes only spectating)


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Spectators need a ticket aswell. This is due to the limited floor space. Unfortunately if your friend doesn't have a ticket, she will not be able to attend.


----------



## Valgaur

7970L is all LET'ed up and ready (for now gonna wake up later and check) mobos good as well on the back will have to do eraser or vasiline there, vagur needs some sleeps









thanks for those pics earlier btw FtW


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patr1ck*
> 
> this might be a silly question but will there be wireless at this event? I'm bringing my laptop which doesn't have an Ethernet port lol Razer... otherwise I'll have to reconsider and bring my desktop


There won't be WiFi so I'd definitely do as someone mentioned earlier and get a USB Ethernet adapter.


----------



## Valgaur

Wasn't there a mention of a dinner of sorts? If not then that's cool as well either way


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Yep
Quote:


> Soft drinks and munchies will be provided throughout the day
> BBQ lunch and dinner will be served (meat and veggie options) at no charge


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Yep


I think this was in reference to a pre-lan dinner tonight that STT mentioned..

There didn't seem to be a huge response on it from what I recall.


----------



## Strygwyr

Does anyone have an extra ticket for tomorrow for sale? Showed up late to the party and now all the tickets are sold out!


----------



## x3i4n

First Overclock event, im pretty hyped!

Driving from Ottawa for this!

Playing TF2, but im sure i will enjoy liquid nitrogen action!

Cheers!


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Ah OK, that sounds right.


----------



## xNovax

Ill post some more pictures as a pack up the rest of my stuff.


----------



## bustie

If anyone has a spec ticket that they are not using can you please PM me! Thanks!

I can pay a premium price for one!


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Ill post some more pictures as a pack up the rest of my stuff.


Hey xNovax about that offer to borrow the 7970, I'm not sure if it will fit with the HDD cage in the way also my PSU isn't listed as a certified PSU for that card (not sure if that really applies lol) but the rig is an APU setup with an Antec HCG-520M. Thank you for the offer. At some point I want to buy a GPU for my wife and take her Radeon 5750 and put it in the LAN rig as I will be giving it to my son soon, he has been without a rig for the better part of a year and a half







his Mom was going to fix his old one but she has epic money management skills (input sarcastic tone here) lol so he gave me the parts and all I am missing is a CPU cooler and optical drive, it's a pretty old rig so that's why I want to give him the LAN rig







Anyway all my stuff is packed and ready for the trip tomorrow, if you want to know what I look like I'm the big guy with the shaved head wearing a dark blue polo shirt with the Canadian OCN logo on it


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Hey xNovax about that offer to borrow the 7970, I'm not sure if it will fit with the HDD cage in the way also my PSU isn't listed as a certified PSU for that card (not sure if that really applies lol) but the rig is an APU setup with an Antec HCG-520M. Thank you for the offer. At some point I want to buy a GPU for my wife and take her Radeon 5750 and put it in the LAN rig as I will be giving it to my son soon, he has been without a rig for the better part of a year and a half
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his Mom was going to fix his old one but she has epic money management skills (input sarcastic tone here) lol so he gave me the parts and all I am missing is a CPU cooler and optical drive, it's a pretty old rig so that's why I want to give him the LAN rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway all my stuff is packed and ready for the trip tomorrow, if you want to know what I look like I'm the big guy with the shaved head wearing a dark blue polo shirt with the Canadian OCN logo on it


Ill have two different styles of 7970s there. One of them are shorter than reference. We will see if it will fit. I don't want to see anyone play with lag at the event.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

I have too much stuff XD


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> 
> 
> I have too much stuff XD


LOL man that's more then when I brought my triple monitor setup to the AMD event.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

So the prize allocation for the games will be as follows:

Dota 2 and Counter Strike: Global Offensive (5 players)


1st place - $1,300 - $260 per player
2nd place - $500 - $100 per player
3rd place - $200 - $40 per player
Team Fortress 2 (6 players)

1st place - $1,200 - $200 per player
2nd place - $480 - $80 per player
3rd place - $240 - $40 per player
StarCraft 2: Heart of the Swarm Invitational prizing is not finalized but we're allocating prizes based on a $1,000 prize pool. What we haven't decided on is if we'll only be prizing the top 3 finishers like the other tournaments, top 4, or to all contestants (as this is an invitational, after all).

Also, SourceMod had been broken by a TF2 update last week but it looks* like it's running as intended at the moment meaning that Pyro dodgeball is back on the menu and melee only and other fun stuff. If anybody knows some good CS:GO mods I'll look into getting those up and running too.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Ill have two different styles of 7970s there. One of them are shorter than reference. We will see if it will fit. I don't want to see anyone play with lag at the event.


Thank you Sir


----------



## miraclechipmunk

Looking for a spec ticket !!!! Msg me plz <3 Attending as player, need for friend !


----------



## johny24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3i4n*
> 
> First Overclock event, im pretty hyped!
> 
> Driving from Ottawa for this!
> 
> Playing TF2, but im sure i will enjoy liquid nitrogen action!
> 
> Cheers!


Driving up from Ottawa tonight too!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> So the prize allocation for the games will be as follows:
> 
> Dota 2 and Counter Strike: Global Offensive (5 players)
> 
> 
> 1st place - $1,300 - $260 per player
> 2nd place - $500 - $100 per player
> 3rd place - $200 - $40 per player
> Team Fortress 2 (6 players)
> 
> 1st place - $1,200 - $200 per player
> 2nd place - $480 - $80 per player
> 3rd place - $240 - $40 per player
> StarCraft 2: Heart of the Swarm Invitational prizing is not finalized but we're allocating prizes based on a $1,000 prize pool. What we haven't decided on is if we'll only be prizing the top 3 finishers like the other tournaments, top 4, or to all contestants (as this is an invitational, after all).
> 
> Also, SourceMod had been broken by a TF2 update last week but it looks* like it's running as intended at the moment meaning that Pyro dodgeball is back on the menu and melee only and other fun stuff. If anybody knows some good CS:GO mods I'll look into getting those up and running too.


These mods arent for the real competition riiiight?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> LOL man that's more then when I brought my triple monitor setup to the AMD event.


Rigs for 3 people, its a lot more than last time too. Also I can fit my setups on an 8ft table and still run my eyefinity! GG


----------



## Valgaur

Lol I only have a luggage bag and a backpack. Packpack weighs darn near 70 lbs and the luggage is at 40 lol. Silly liquid nitrogen stuffs


----------



## xNovax

I will post a picture of the pile once I get out of school.


----------



## megawac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> The tentative map list last night was as follows:
> ...
> *TF2*
> 
> Double Cross (CTF)
> Turbine (CTF)
> Badlands (CP)
> Coldfront (CP)
> Fastlane (CP)
> Freight (CP)
> Gullywash (CP)
> Foundry (CP)
> Granary (CP)
> Well (CP)
> Yukon (CP)
> Gravel Pit (AD)
> Sawmill (KOTH)
> Viaduct (KOTH)
> Nucleus (KOTH)
> 
> We're leaving off several popular competitive maps that unfortunately remain customs. Included extra CTF and KOTH maps so things don't get too repetitive.
> .


Hi as cp_standin and cp_process became official maps today, can they be added to the map pool. Thanks!


----------



## Slaughter

All my stuff fits in a single rubbermaid container...


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> All my stuff fits in a single rubbermaid container...


You have extreme packing skills.


----------



## Valgaur

So is anyone for a pre lan dinner? Or I can get pizza lol


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> All my stuff fits in a single rubbermaid container...


Master Tetris player?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *x3i4n*
> 
> First Overclock event, im pretty hyped!
> 
> Driving from Ottawa for this!
> 
> Playing TF2, but im sure i will enjoy liquid nitrogen action!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> Driving up from Ottawa tonight too!
Click to expand...

drove down from ottawa late last night. Will drive up from Waterloo tomorrow morning


----------



## grillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawac*
> 
> Hi as cp_standin and cp_process became official maps today, can they be added to the map pool. Thanks!


I don't think that update has actually gone live. It's just been said its coming soon.


----------



## RussianJ

I'll shoot some pics when I get home. 2 or 3 equipment cases full of gear.


----------



## Citra

I'll just have my rig and a backpack... Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xNovax

Well I guess then again I am bringing stuff for 4 people.


----------



## FoG

Will the SourceTVs be running off the game server itself or will it be a dedicated box for SourceTV relays?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Well I guess then again I am bringing stuff for 4 people.


You bought a casual gaming ticket right?


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> You bought a casual gaming ticket right?


Casual for my brother, benching for me, and two specators for my parents.


----------



## bustie

Hey guys! Do you know the schedule for all the tourneys (dota 2 specifically) this year:?


----------



## FatJesus420

do u need to bring your ethernet cable?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> 
> 
> I have too much stuff XD


i call the table next to your ricer rig







lol

i fit my tower monitor,keyboard,mouse and cables all into a single suitcase. with some minor part removal on the tower as it was an inch too tall

and last call for anyone who might be rolling to toronto and has a car. otherwise i hop the union station bus in the morning. and if i have to ride torontos messed up transit itll be a long ride


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> 
> 
> I have too much stuff XD
> 
> 
> 
> i call the table next to your ricer rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> i fit my tower monitor,keyboard,mouse and cables all into a single suitcase. with some minor part removal on the tower as it was an inch too tall
> 
> and last call for anyone who might be rolling to toronto and has a car. otherwise i hop the union station bus in the morning. and if i have to ride torontos messed up transit itll be a long ride
Click to expand...

where do you need a a life from? I'll be coming from Waterloo, if it is on the way, or not too far out of the way I could give you a lift. I will have h3llscr3am in the car as well.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> where do you need a a life from? I'll be coming from Waterloo, if it is on the way, or not too far out of the way I could give you a lift. I will have h3llscr3am in the car as well.


im downtown brampton. queen and george street condo tower
if youd like ill pm you my cell number and we can discuss


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> im downtown brampton. queen and george street condo tower
> if youd like ill pm you my cell number and we can discuss


cool, more companions for the ride


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> cool, more companions for the ride


thats up to schubie. lol but id be happy to ride with you guys. if my car wasnt in the shop i wouldnt have these issues lol


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> where do you need a a life from? I'll be coming from Waterloo, if it is on the way, or not too far out of the way I could give you a lift. I will have h3llscr3am in the car as well.
> 
> 
> 
> im downtown brampton. queen and george street condo tower
> if youd like ill pm you my cell number and we can discuss
Click to expand...

Brampton shouldn't be too far out of the way, pm me your cell number and address, we will work out the details


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Brampton shouldn't be too far out of the way, pm me your cell number and address, we will work out the details


pm sent


----------



## xNovax

Could anyone lend me some Armaflex at the event? I couldn't find any anywhere.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Could anyone lend me some Armaflex at the event? I couldn't find any anywhere.


Is that the tube insulation?

What are essentials I should bring? Power bars?


----------



## ModularGT

Is there any live streams for this at all?


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Could anyone lend me some Armaflex at the event? I couldn't find any anywhere.


I have a whole roll, I can share


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Brampton shouldn't be too far out of the way, pm me your cell number and address, we will work out the details


make the call, dont keep me waiting too long. i hate being on edge before events


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModularGT*
> 
> Is there any live streams for this at all?


It will be streamed via OCN's twitch account AFAIK.
http://www.twitch.tv/overclocktv


----------



## Citra

So do we need to bring powerbars or are the outlets right underneath the tables?


----------



## zoomjap

Do I need to bring an ethernet cable? How long would it need to be?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> So do we need to bring powerbars or are the outlets right underneath the tables?


Don't risk it. Between 3 bars Ive got almost 20 plugs. 4 words for all you guys, be, ready, for, anything.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> I have a whole roll, I can share


Ok thank you. Hope to see you at the event.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Don't risk it. Between 3 bars Ive got almost 20 plugs. 4 words for all you guys, be, ready, for, anything.


Found one.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Don't risk it. Between 3 bars Ive got almost 20 plugs. 4 words for all you guys, be, ready, for, anything.


good cause i only have a shortie with 3 plugs, my other bars are in use or toast


----------



## MP-Canuck

I found one bar.


----------



## Ripple

Can I bring a small handheld camcorder? Or will it be a distraction to the ln2 overclockers? Thanks in advance.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> make the call, dont keep me waiting too long. i hate being on edge before events


imma quote my quote until he calls


----------



## SageRhapsody

So the title says "still available" but the eventbrite is sold out. My friend would really like to come, so how would he go about grabbing a ticket?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

I just got off the phone with sarge, don't have to worry about any more bumps


----------



## deadciv

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone has a casual gaming or spectator ticket they would be willing to part with? I know this is last minute, but I would really appreciate a ticket! Willing to pay a premium


----------



## zoomjap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomjap*
> 
> Do I need to bring an ethernet cable? How long would it need to be?


pls respond


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomjap*
> 
> pls respond


no but if you want to you can


----------



## zoomjap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> no but if you want to you can


thx


----------



## ZealotKi11er

See you guys tomorrow? Whats a good time to show up? Before 10 or @ 10?


----------



## H3||scr3am

I'm sure some early hands will be appreciated for helping set stuff up







but no earlier then 9:30 it sounds like.


----------



## kevinf

So jacked!









Packing List (a good idea to make, to ensure you got everything when the event is done!)

Monitor
Mouse
Keyboard
Headphones
Network cable x2
Network cable F-F adapter
Mousepad
Water
Granola bar x3
Computer
Phone charger
Sardu Magic Boot and Repair CD
Power bar
Security Lock
120V power cable x2
DVI cable
Screwdriver + 3x bits
Thermos


----------



## Tarmanydyn

The Eventbrite page says the event is sold out all across the board. I was really hoping to spectate this event, is there no other way that I could attend? Would there be a chance that I could get in if I just show up in person with money on hand? Or is it a pre-purchased tickets only?


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

I see ppl are bringing food like granola bars and stuff... will there be enough food/drinks for the day or should we pack in together some extra food for ourselves?


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> I see ppl are bringing food like granola bars and stuff... will there be enough food/drinks for the day or should we pack in together some extra food for ourselves?


-Soft drinks and munchies will be provided throughout the day
-BBQ lunch and dinner will be served (meat and veggie options) at no charge
-Beer (paid) will be available, to those who are of age, starting at 2pm. We ask that you limit your consumption so that we can keep the event fun for everyone.


----------



## Gigamiga

I gotta say the tickets are super cheap considering we get 2 meals and snacks alone (not even including the LAN costs)


----------



## DarkFalco

is there anyone who is going to queens or union station after the event i gotta figure out how to get home or something, and aparently im suppose to go-bus to markham from union station
and if this event really goes till 2 am im afraid of the crazies that may or may not come out at night


----------



## SageRhapsody

Man come on Admin/who ever I need to talk to. Are tickets available as of now or what?
Site says no, but is there some magical land where I could get a ticket for my buddy? And what are the chances of him showing up with money the day of, and someone canceling or not showing up and him getting in? He just wants to spectate what's going on.

EDIT: Oh also, will the tourneys be streamed for people to watch online? Atleast the DotA2 portion?


----------



## kr4zedj0o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigamiga*
> 
> I gotta say the tickets are super cheap considering we get 2 meals and snacks alone (not even including the LAN costs)


cheap? it's basically FREE.

These guys are great for giving us 2 meals, I honestly wasn't expecting it. round of bloody applause

and to the dude who wants tickets the answer is no, and admins have answered that like 10 times in this thread, jesus. No one knows the future, if you wanna come and see if u can find a scalper then sure but no one can answer that for u


----------



## SageRhapsody

Yeah I figured that, but suddenly the topic title changed to available so I was just wondering...
But I'd still like to know. Is this being streamed.

On topic, I know right! 2 meals and BBQ and SNACKS for 20$ and there's cash prizes! Doesn't really get much better than this!
I'm really excited; hope to see you guys tomorrow~


----------



## kr4zedj0o

U really need to read the OP =\


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> See you guys tomorrow? Whats a good time to show up? Before 10 or @ 10?


Coming at 9:30

See you!


----------



## henryz

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Citra

Still at work. Gonna be awfully tired tomorrow...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Still at work. Gonna be awfully tired tomorrow...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You are going to be tired? I just got home from the bar.... LoL


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> You are going to be tired? I just got home from the bar.... LoL


He hasn't even got to the bar yet!


----------



## RussianJ

Starting the long drive from Detroit. See you guys around 9:30.


----------



## xNovax

Just packing everything into the car right now.


----------



## xNovax

and were off. See you there.


----------



## Draven

Leaving in 30mins see you there guys


----------



## xNovax

And I'm here. Got a very nice parking spot, right across from the venue.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> And I'm here. Got a very nice parking spot, right across from the venue.


When you get in tell Admin to check his emails and give us a bell. And let him know that El Gappo has decreed that all boxed CPU's be handed over the xNovax immediately


----------



## H3||scr3am

Schubie and I are on our way....to Sarges house. Then Berkeley church see you all soon


----------



## InsideJob

I sooo badly wish I was in Toronto right now








Have fun everyone


----------



## Citra

Will be arriving around 11.

Sent from my iPad


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

funny how the LAN this year is 10-15 min away from my house and im still late...


----------



## Draven

Just so everyone knows there is a Canadian OCN Club if anyone wants to join I can add you to the list after the event, the link is in my sig so make a post. Happy gaming and benching all!!


----------



## KyadCK

And our team is ready.


----------



## Alatar

Will there be a stream this time?


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> And our team is ready.


the hell you hiding at?


----------



## el gappo

Yeah there will be a stream up, should be a good one. Will be on the homepage and at http://www.twitch.tv/overclocktv


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> And our team is ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the hell you hiding at?
Click to expand...

From the entrance, go up stairs on the left.

Look for the flag.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> And our team is ready.


Ill come by and see your rigs soon.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Just waiting for the stream to start.
http://www.twitch.tv/overclocktv/new


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> Just waiting for the stream to start.
> http://www.twitch.tv/overclocktv/new


Might be a little while. Admin looks like he is very busy.


----------



## Citra

]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> He hasn't even got to the bar yet!


----------



## gdesmo

Couple pics of the venue and a couple rigs, more later.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Couple pics of the venue and a couple rigs, more later.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Where are you sitting desmo?


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Couple pics of the venue and a couple rigs, more later.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks for giving Milk Shake publicity







.


----------



## gdesmo

2nd floor is where I am. North west corner. Couple more pics >


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

LN2 icecream up and running!!! WUT?!?!


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> LN2 icecream up and running!!! WUT?!?!


Awesome. It's roasting up here on the second floor.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Awesome. It's roasting up here on the second floor.


Heard that.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Heard that.


When does your tournament start anyways?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> When does your tournament start anyways?


1pm... XD


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Heard that.


its all his monitors, he feels guilty now


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> its all his monitors, he feels guilty now


You know you're new to this when you think screens are what is heating up the place


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> You know you're new to this when you think screens are what is heating up the place


*Looks at 465 sli*

Nope, not me.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> its all his monitors, he feels guilty now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know you're new to this when you think screens are what is heating up the place
Click to expand...

Seriously, it's the friction from his fans, duh.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Seriously, if the friction from his fans, duh.


I don't think it works like that....


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Seriously, it's the friction from his fans, duh.


lol sniper get yo fans outside i heard its warm enough to crash your setup out there


----------



## scooter.jay

Good luck guys have an awesome time







Wish i could be there


----------



## gdesmo

Should be happy my 6 TEC rig is not done yet !







I'm sitting beside the air conditioning duct outlet.


----------



## Draven

I was thinking about gaming shirtless but I dont want to scare all the players from my table lmao!!!


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> I was thinking about gaming shirtless but I dont want to scare all the players from my table lmao!!!


But it'll be easier to find you!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> I was thinking about gaming shirtless but I dont want to scare all the players from my table lmao!!!


Should totally do it!


----------



## Citra

My idle temperatures:


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Should totally do it!


knowing my luck I'd get my butt kicked out of the event lmao!!!!


----------



## PCSarge

cs:GO competition server crashed. and they hadnt given us the maps until we asked, now theres 20 of us downloading them off my USB stick


----------



## Strygwyr

Is there a stream? I thought there was going to be live coverage.


----------



## el gappo

Watch live video from Overclock.net Live Streaming Events on www.twitch.tv


----------



## xNovax

I think there is something wrong with one of the CPUs here. I7 4770K @5 Ghz on a Noctua NH-D14 running at 48 C.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I think there is something wrong with one of the CPUs here. I7 4770K @5 Ghz on a Noctua NH-D14 running at 48 C.


Ummmmm WOW









Somebody sneaking Ln2 onto your cooler?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Gapo, where are you? Are you on the right in the livestream? No idea what you look like








Are you even here, or just found the livestream link?


----------



## el gappo

Ha, I'm at home mate


----------



## battlecryawesome

Gappo is not there..


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Ha, I'm at home mate


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> Gappo is not there..


Thats what I thought until I saw you post the live stream link


----------



## xNovax

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2855762 My first 5.


----------



## xNovax

Who is the screamer on the bottom floor in the middle?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Who is the screamer on the bottom floor in the middle?


No idea but its giving me a migraine.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

He thinks he is FPS Doug


----------



## Onions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> He thinks he is FPS Doug


rofl im sorry to say but the cs go players a little to hardcore for most of us..... to loud to competative

like were situated behind some of them on the top its hot there loud hell we cant even hear the loud speaker


----------



## battlecryawesome

I have to say the live stream on the home page is slick..


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> rofl im sorry to say but the cs go players a little to hardcore for most of us..... to loud to competative
> 
> like were situated behind some of them on the top its hot there loud hell we cant even hear the loud speaker


Last year we had AC...


----------



## Erick Silver

LOOK AT THE HUGE BUNCH OF COMPUTER NERDS!!!

Damn I wish i was there....

When is the next one of these events? I want to be there if I can.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> rofl im sorry to say but the cs go players a little to hardcore for most of us..... to loud to competative
> 
> like were situated behind some of them on the top its hot there loud hell we cant even hear the loud speaker


Tell them to shut up?


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Tell them to shut up?


That wouldn't be nice would it?


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Tell them to shut up?


I am happy. Out of the entire day I got my first 5 Ghz validation.


----------



## xNovax

Now its time for me to overclock my own rig. See what I can do.


----------



## el gappo

Nice dude







Having a crack on Ln2 soon?


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Nice dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having a crack on Ln2 soon?


Not at this event. Maybe next time once I have a little bit more experience and my own pot.


----------



## Cyclops

LN2 is been up for quite a while. I swear these Haswell chips are awful, the whole platform is flawed. Probably could have gotten higher frequencies with Ivy.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> LN2 is been up for quite a while. I swear these Haswell chips are awful, the whole platform is flawed. Probably could have gotten higher frequencies with Ivy.


I couldn't break 5.1 Ghz on the one chip. Even with as much voltage as I could give it. It would not go.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> LN2 is been up for quite a while. I swear these Haswell chips are awful, the whole platform is flawed. Probably could have gotten higher frequencies with Ivy.


Higher clocks? Yes. Higher performance? Probably not.


----------



## Hooded

Just got home from event.

I was there just as a spectator, for my first LAN event.

Had a great time!

Next one I'll bring a machine to get more in on the action.

Just like to say a big thanks to Admin and all the members/staff/sponsors that put the time and effort into organizing the event.

Great job! Looking forward to the next


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hooded*
> 
> Just got home from event.
> I was there just as a spectator, for my first LAN event.
> Had a great time!
> Next one I'll bring a machine to get more in on the action.
> 
> Just like to say a big thanks to Admin and all the members/staff/sponsors that put the time and effort into organizing the event.
> Great job! Looking forward to the next


Home already?







Jk hope you had a great time.


----------



## Citra

Anyone want to buy an Asus M4N98TD EVO for $50?


----------



## MP-Canuck

Made it home from the event. Had some fun, got to meet some people. Definitely was worth going.


----------



## kevinf

Overclock.net TF2 SourceMod DodgeBall !


----------



## gdesmo

Thank You soooooooo much admin for putting on this great lan on such short notice. Also to Rik and the rest of the staff involved an extremely well done job, venue was excellent ! Sponsors were fantastic coming on board with such short notice and supplying a good part of the prizing which were numerous and fantastic as usual. Looking forward to seeing everyone at the next one and wish everyone the best !!! Time to hit the sack.


----------



## x3i4n

Still in Toronto.

I drove from Ottawa for this. (I was in the TF2 tournament)

I have to say, this has been a wonderfull experience.

Thanks to the staff / admins / sponsors / everyone!

The food was just so good.... and there was plenty of it.

Honestly, i would do this every weekends for 20$. I was impress by the quality of the venue.

I went to ETS LAN in Montreal in March, and it was not even close to this...

What a good time!

C.U next year!

Thanks a bunch. <3

x3


----------



## PCSarge

my OC on the i5 750 had abour 10 people around me annd the bencher 4.65ghz on ln2 on a p55 classy. thats going on the bot in the morning should kick me some good points.

benching guys were fun. my cs go team sucked and ftw had a dead zombie board. the joys and fun of lans and benching in the same room. have a good one we'll all meet up again for sure


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I couldn't break 5.1 Ghz on the one chip. Even with as much voltage as I could give it. It would not go.


On air, that's impressive









It's not Sandy Bridge. A completely different world to Sandy.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> LN2 is been up for quite a while. I swear these Haswell chips are awful, the whole platform is flawed. Probably could have gotten higher frequencies with Ivy.


Don't hate it man


----------



## Valgaur

Good mornin! In the airport and just looking at my pots debating a dry run in the airport as I have to wait 6 hours intil my flight........

But had an awesome time benching, Thanks to hobiecat for dealing with all my questions. Good fun with rasp (tony) hellscream slaughter ftw novac and russian j good runs guys and let's push whatever else we get next time even harder!

If only is wasn't as humid all that condensation was horrible for the haswell tourney lol. But all good fun for me!

And a huge thank you to Admin great meeting you and hope to meet many more times! And thanks again to gskill for that amazing RAM (I still want some for myself) and intel gigabyte and all the other sponsors. Couldn't have done it without you guys!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Just got back to Waterloo, I'll do a long write up about the event probably Monday. But I just wanted to say thanks to everyone who put in the time to make this event happen. It was the first OCN lan I ws able to attend and and I loved it. I will be attending every one from here on out. Thanks again admin and the rest of the team!


----------



## PCSarge

shubie ill ride with you to any l toronto lans man small car or not the 3 of us had some good laughs


----------



## xNovax

What a great event, thank you admin and all of the staff for setting it up. I hope to go to the next event with my own pot and bench.


----------



## Cactii

Thank you admin and all the staff who worked hard to put this event together. And thank you to all the sponsors for participating on short notice. I had a great time







I hope to see you at future events.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> What a great event, thank you admin and all of the staff for setting it up. I hope to go to the next event with my own pot and bench.


you must bench with pots next time you looked out of place nova. lol


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> you must bench with pots next time you looked out of place nova. lol


Ill have my own pot by next time.


----------



## Draven

Just wanted to say thank you to Admin, Rikk, and all the staff that was involved in getting this LAN up and running, a big thank you to Intel, Gigabye, Cooler Master, G.Skill, and all the other sponsors for coming onboard. I had a great time seeing old faces and meeting new ones. I hope these events keep getting bigger as everyone that goes comes out a winner weather it's winning a tournament, raffles, or making new friends, everyone benefits. Thanks again and I hope to see you all for the next one.


----------



## micul

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/hur9dm9he23rcl9/Q8--UNttj4


----------



## pandaQ

Thank you for an awesome event ! awesome sponsors and great raffle giveaways!


----------



## Citra

Had a blast at my first official lan party. Special thanks to admin, Rikk, the sponsors and of course all the behind the scenes staff for making this all happen! Can't wait till the next one!


----------



## RussianJ

Just getting home now. CBP held me in secondary for a few hours. Must not like all the electronics in one car.

Anyways, great event regardless of the CS:GO guys being loud.







Awesome runs by the benchers, too close to call at the LAN itself.

Thanks to all the sponsors, G.Skill in particular. That 2666 ram is sick. I think even with all the trouble we had, still were brushing up on DDR3-3000.


----------



## kevinf

here are some pictures of the event https://www.dropbox.com/sc/p0za1qe9kizv7tb/Lu4rJSfEAs

The Cream Brewery deserves some mad recognition, best icecream ive ever had. The 5KG tub of Nutella imported from Italy was uber awesome.

Thanks again to the Admin, Rikk, and all the other staff, volunteers, and sponsors for making it happen! Didn't place in the TF2 tourney, but had a lot of fun! Winning a mechanical keyboard was all icing on top of the cake.


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

here's the one and only pic i took from my phone... when they were giving out raffle prizes at the end.


----------



## Chipp

Don't forget you can share your photos from yesterday in our community album for the event!









http://www.overclock.net/g/a/979815/ocn-grand-champion-series-toronto-2013/


----------



## shoota

Really fun and great event, lots of thanks for the guys at ocn for running this, well organized and great venue!


----------



## Dazmode

Good times! Thank you.









Uploading report @ DazMode YT Channel.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Dazmode I love how Im always lurking in your posts about these.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> Good times! Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploading report @ DazMode YT Channel.


Great Video. If only you stayed a little bit longer you would have gotten to see 9 watercooled systems. I brought my quadfire rig.


----------



## miknutty

We came for the tournament play but personally it was interesting to see the benchmarking end of things. Was a new enjoyable experience for me.


----------



## Cyclops

It was very embarrassing to see people turning up with Dell/HP OEM computers. I mean they were there just to win some money/prizes and probably didn't care about the community one bit.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> It was very embarrassing to see people turning up with Dell/HP OEM computers. I mean they were there just to win some money/prizes and probably didn't care about the community one bit.


You had probably the nicest build that I saw there.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> It was very embarrassing to see people turning up with Dell/HP OEM computers. I mean they were there just to win some money/prizes and probably didn't care about the community one bit.


same, was just talking with jach on teamspeak, he said he was drooling over my 500r cause lal the others were prebuilts or junk. he said he had an angle on the inside when my side panel was off at one point.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> same, was just talking with jach on teamspeak, he said he was drooling over my 500r cause lal the others were prebuilts or junk. he said he had an angle on the inside when my side panel was off at one point.


Many people missed my rig cause I only set it up near the end of the event.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Many people missed my rig cause I only set it up near the end of the event.


dont forget the stream was center room focused and i was right in the middle

otherwise he wouldve seen cyclops's aswell


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> You had probably the nicest build that I saw there.


Thanks. I always try and put some efforts into these gatherings. You know, representing and all.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Thanks. I always try and put some efforts into these gatherings. You know, representing and all.


and cyclops never came and saw my minimalist 500R







lol


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Thanks. I always try and put some efforts into these gatherings. You know, representing and all.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> and cyclops never came and saw my minimalist 500R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


I never saw yours either.


----------



## jach11

It would of been nice if people with rigs could of been featured on the live stream, more than the laptops and prebuilts.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Many people missed my rig cause I only set it up near the end of the event.


Where was your rig?


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Where was your rig?


Benching


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> and cyclops never came and saw my minimalist 500R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Man, I didn't even know where you were situated. I did see a white 500R downstairs but only had a front view of it as I only came downstairs to chat with the benchers and sabotage them a bit


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> It would of been nice if people with rigs could of been featured on the live stream, more than the laptops and prebuilts.


Would have been nice if there was at least some live stream of the benching.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Man, I didn't even know where you were situated. I did see a white 500R downstairs but only had a front view of it as I only came downstairs to chat with the benchers and sabotage them a bit


Is that how I got a 5Ghz 4770K on air? You must have poured some Ln2 on my cooler.

Jk


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> It would of been nice if people with rigs could of been featured on the live stream, more than the laptops and prebuilts.
> 
> 
> 
> Would have been nice if there was at least some live stream of the benching.
Click to expand...

Yeah. It seemed like he bandwidth was holding them back the most on the live stream. And all the screaming CSGO players were also annoying on the live stream.......


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Man, I didn't even know where you were situated. I did see a white 500R downstairs but only had a front view of it as I only came downstairs to chat with the benchers and sabotage them a bit


i was the only 500R in the place. white one was me, coulda popped over and looked, my side panel was off 90% of the time just for everyone to look and ask questions


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> Yeah. It seemed like he bandwidth was holding them back the most on the live stream. And all the screaming CSGO players were also annoying on the live stream.......


You didn't have to experience them irl. It was pretty bad.


----------



## xNovax

Im still pretty bumbed that my CPU-Z validation gave me 4999.86 Mhz instead of 5 Ghz.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Benching


Dont tell me you there the one with the H80 + Quad HD 7970 on AIR lol.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Dont tell me you there the one with the H80 + Quad HD 7970 on AIR lol.


he was


----------



## jach11

There was actually a dude who had a Dell with a Windows product key on the side panel. You could see it on the live stream. I wonder if it's still valid


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Dont tell me you there the one with the H80 + Quad HD 7970 on AIR lol.


I was.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I was.


How is it working for you. I was not able to run 1 x HD 7970 on air let alone 4. DO they get hot and load?


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> How is it working for you. I was not able to run 1 x HD 7970 on air let alone 4. DO they get hot and load?


I usually only run 1. The other 3 were from some of my bit miners. 1 works fine, 4 is way to hot and loud.


----------



## mrWiggy

Hey Guys,

Just signed up, Glad I could help out, was no problem at all. Heres a link to all setup and event pictures that I have. Approx 150mb. Was a great event and looking forward to another.

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B5UbBL9p0wdsR3hjOVZ0WmNRRHM/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrWiggy*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just signed up, Glad I could help out, was no problem at all. Heres a link to all setup and event pictures that I have. Approx 150mb. Was a great event and looking forward to another.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B5UbBL9p0wdsR3hjOVZ0WmNRRHM/edit?usp=sharing


Hey Dennis, good to see you. For everyone's information it was Dennis' tight PFSense configuration that kept us up and running at the event. I'd done just a basic configuration and it wasn't cutting it once people really started hitting the network hard (there were people watching streaming video and torrenting on our network). The connection was only a 60/10 instead of the 150/10 we were promised so we basically had quite a jigg to dance to keep all the online things running.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Hey Dennis, good to see you. For everyone's information it was Dennis' tight PFSense configuration that kept us up and running at the event. I'd done just a basic configuration and it wasn't cutting it once people really started hitting the network hard (there were people watching streaming video and torrenting on our network). The connection was only a 60/10 instead of the 150/10 we were promised so we basically had quite a jigg to dance to keep all the online things running.


I still don't understand why people were torrenting at a LAN.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I still don't understand why people were torrenting at a LAN.


The same reasons they were using skype for teamchat, or watching the stream instead of the onscreen, and were yelling every 5 seconds...


----------



## FtW 420

The event was fun, although a bit humid for good ln2 benching. The rigs were getting soaked, hard to run the whole time without breaking it down to dry it midway.
I have to hand it to the Gigabyte z87 OC boards though, when they were sitting in a puddle of water & wouldn't boot anymore, dry 'em off & they were bouncing right back.









Thanks to admin & the OCN staff who organized the event, & to all the sponsors for their support!


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> The same reasons they were using skype for teamchat, or watching the stream instead of the onscreen, and were yelling every 5 seconds...


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The event was fun, although a bit humid for good ln2 benching. The rigs were getting soaked, hard to run the whole time without breaking it down to dry it midway.
> I have to hand it to the Gigabyte z87 OC boards though, when they were sitting in a puddle of water & wouldn't boot anymore, dry 'em off & they were bouncing right back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to admin & the OCN staff who organized the event, & to all the sponsors for their support!


My personal thanks to FTW for getting a sub-zero rookie up and going. Supportive even with my hundred questions. That also goes for hobie.

I remember my board had a good puddle under the southbridge heatsink. Good 15-30ml worth. Yet it recovered.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The event was fun, although a bit humid for good ln2 benching. The rigs were getting soaked, hard to run the whole time without breaking it down to dry it midway.
> I have to hand it to the Gigabyte z87 OC boards though, *when they were sitting in a puddle of water & wouldn't boot anymore, dry 'em off & they were bouncing right back*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to admin & the OCN staff who organized the event, & to all the sponsors for their support!


Im amazed that none of them died with what they went through.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrWiggy*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just signed up, Glad I could help out, was no problem at all. Heres a link to all setup and event pictures that I have. Approx 150mb. Was a great event and looking forward to another.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B5UbBL9p0wdsR3hjOVZ0WmNRRHM/edit?usp=sharing


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Hey Dennis, good to see you. For everyone's information it was Dennis' tight PFSense configuration that kept us up and running at the event. I'd done just a basic configuration and it wasn't cutting it once people really started hitting the network hard (there were people watching streaming video and torrenting on our network). The connection was only a 60/10 instead of the 150/10 we were promised so we basically had quite a jigg to dance to keep all the online things running.


Wow he did a great job then, surfing the net was just fine.

You're awesome Dennis!


----------



## mrWiggy

Thanks guys! Was no problem at all, and was really glad and willing to help out. Anytime.

Cheers,


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Im still pretty bumbed that my CPU-Z validation gave me 4999.86 Mhz instead of 5 Ghz.


I know right, that is the most annoying CPUz 'feature', just round to the nearest Mhz









Yea, it was a shame we were so crowded, hard to show off ones rig when it needs to hide behind a monitor / on the floor. I did however see one amazing mod with a 480mm rad with orange fans (in my picture album), so that was awesome.

[edit: If you know what OCN member's computer that was... let me know so I can creep their OCN posts







]


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> I know right, that is the most annoying CPUz 'feature', just round to the nearest Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, it was a shame we were so crowded, hard to show off ones rig when it needs to hide behind a monitor / on the floor. I did however see one amazing mod with a 480mm rad with orange fans (in my picture album), so that was awesome.
> 
> [edit: If you know what OCN member's computer that was... let me know so I can creep their OCN posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


That was mine







. It was a 420/360mm hybrid rad.


----------



## welltell

I am finally awake from sleeping all day after the event on Saturday ..... um what did i miss???? lol


----------



## aLb.Strykr

I think zealotki11er had one of the best rigs at this event very clean build and well laid out probably one of the most powerful at the event


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Like it or not a stock HP Compaq DC7800 with a Core 2 Duo E6500 and 3 GB of RAM was the most important rig at the entire event. Here's a picture of it sitting ontop of the main switch from MrWiggy's album:


----------



## el gappo

Benching results are in and tallied up



The new format of pro with noob and using such closely binned CPU's (even if they were low clockers, it's about competing now high clocks) Worked out really well with all the pro's tied up, each taking 1st, 2nd and 3rd in a bechmark. Which left it down to the "noobs". I'm sure they all learned a lot









Team Blue and Purple tied up meaning the $1500 prize money for 2nd and 3rd will be split between them and Team yellow will get the $2500


----------



## KyadCK

Massive thankyou to Admin, Rikk and anyone else who helped set up the LAN, it was awesome. Ice Cream was good (very good actually), pizza was good... TF2 Team "Coolio" restored some of my faith in gamers by helping get johny's mic working when we were to face them, and even sticking around for a while after the prizes were handed out, breaking the stereotype a bit. That means a lot guys, thanks, even if we were bummed that you decimated us.







Got to meet even more OCNers face to face, got to kick some butt in UT04, played some TF2 Dodgeball. Didn't see as many awesome rigs as at the AMD event though.









Crash says thank you as well and will be enjoying his raffle Z87X-OC.







That and an i5 will be replacing his 990FXA-UD3 and 970BE in Anvil. Such a pretty board, though I wish it was grey not orange.

A special thank you to Sniper, for a much needed upgrade for my rig... a fan guard for my back 140mm. It's kickass.


Needs some paint. We'll see what I can do about that.


----------



## Rasparthe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Benching results are in and tallied up
> 
> 
> 
> The new format of pro with noob and using such closely binned CPU's (even if they were low clockers, it's about competing now high clocks) Worked out really well with all the pro's tied up, each taking 1st, 2nd and 3rd in a bechmark. Which left it down to the "noobs". I'm sure they all learned a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Team Blue and Purple tied up meaning the $1500 prize money for 2nd and 3rd will be split between them and Team yellow will get the $2500


Thanks for going through all those scores, must have been quite the chore. I know I just left you a folder of numerical screenshots. Only 43 3D11 Marks until I caught FTW! Obviously needed more Jiggawatts...

Thanks to Admin and all the OCN staff and helpers, was a great time can't wait to give it a go next year.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> Thanks for going through all those scores, must have been quite the chore. I know I just left you a folder of numerical screenshots. Only 43 3D11 Marks until I caught FTW! Obviously needed more Jiggawatts...
> 
> Thanks to Admin and all the OCN staff and helpers, was a great time can't wait to give it a go next year.


Stayed up all night waiting for the results to come through so I could get it sorted, once I saw them... had a really good laugh and went to bed lol.

Glad it was a tight competition, apart from team Green







. I like that format, hopefully next time we have more prep time ( Or someone experienced with that platform there ) and a higher bin of CPU's.


----------



## mrWiggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Like it or not a stock HP Compaq DC7800 with a Core 2 Duo E6500 and 3 GB of RAM was the most important rig at the entire event. Here's a picture of it sitting ontop of the main switch from MrWiggy's album:


yep and it ran like a champ


----------



## Viscid

some links to videos i found...

twitch.tv archive:
http://www.twitch.tv/overclocktv/b/426737671 - Part 1
http://www.twitch.tv/overclocktv/b/426749400 - Part 2

dazmode wc'ing video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jz1JxN0dWh0

random youtube vids:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkGDV__f0Ak
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EF3X_9rA15c


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Benching results are in and tallied up
> 
> 
> 
> The new format of pro with noob and using such closely binned CPU's (even if they were low clockers, it's about competing now high clocks) Worked out really well with all the pro's tied up, each taking 1st, 2nd and 3rd in a bechmark. Which left it down to the "noobs". I'm sure they all learned a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Team Blue and Purple tied up meaning the $1500 prize money for 2nd and 3rd will be split between them and Team yellow will get the $2500


We knew it would be close but wow. That's amazing how close they all fell in. Good runs all around.

Can't wait for the next round. Thanks again to Admin, the staff and the benchers for putting the event together and making it so even a noob can bench.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Benching results are in and tallied up
> 
> 
> 
> The new format of pro with noob and using such closely binned CPU's (even if they were low clockers, it's about competing now high clocks) Worked out really well with all the pro's tied up, each taking 1st, 2nd and 3rd in a bechmark. Which left it down to the "noobs". I'm sure they all learned a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Team Blue and Purple tied up meaning the $1500 prize money for 2nd and 3rd will be split between them and Team yellow will get the $2500


That was very close.


----------



## MP-Canuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Massive thankyou to Admin, Rikk and anyone else who helped set up the LAN, it was awesome. Ice Cream was good (very good actually), pizza was good... TF2 Team "Coolio" restored some of my faith in gamers by helping get johny's mic working when we were to face them, and even sticking around for a while after the prizes were handed out, breaking the stereotype a bit. That means a lot guys, thanks, even if we were bummed that you decimated us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to meet even more OCNers face to face, got to kick some butt in UT04, played some TF2 Dodgeball. Didn't see as many awesome rigs as at the AMD event though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crash says thank you as well and will be enjoying his raffle Z87X-OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That and an i5 will be replacing his 990FXA-UD3 and 970BE in Anvil. Such a pretty board, though I wish it was grey not orange.
> 
> A special thank you to Sniper, for a much needed upgrade for my rig... a fan guard for my back 140mm. It's kickass.
> 
> 
> Needs some paint. We'll see what I can do about that.


Sweet









I would like to thank everyone involved with organizing the event as well.

I would also like to thank KyadCK for lending two monitors and SniperTeamTango for lending two rigs for myself and Maple-Canuck to use. Hopefully there will be future lans so we can get together again


----------



## xNovax

I got the NH-D14 into the prodigy. I feel accomplished.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> That was very close.


Congrats!! I will definitely be doing benching next year! How long does the benching area take, is there time for casual gaming once your 'done'?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> Congrats!! I will definitely be doing benching next year! How long does the benching area take, is there time for casual gaming once your 'done'?


The benching competition this year consisted of 2 hours of prep time, followed by 6 hours of competition. The competition finished at 8:00pm, so there was plenty of time afterwards for some casual gaming or benching other hardware.

The benching competition was a blast!

I'd like to thank Admin for putting on such an amazing event, and all of the sponsors for providing us with our competition rigs. Intel supplied the 4770Ks, Gigabyte supplied the Z87X-OC boards, G.Skill gave us some amazing trident ram kits, MSI supplied the 7970 Lightnings, and Enermax supplied the power supplies.

And thanks to the LN2 Ice Cream people for helping us out with the Liquid Nitrogen, that phase separator made filling up our dewars much easier!

Also, thanks to El Gappo for setting up the competition format and going through all of the scores. I must have sent him 100 screen shots to go through after the competition was over.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Benching results are in and tallied up
> 
> 
> 
> The new format of pro with noob and using such closely binned CPU's (even if they were low clockers, it's about competing now high clocks) Worked out really well with all the pro's tied up, each taking 1st, 2nd and 3rd in a bechmark. Which left it down to the "noobs". I'm sure they all learned a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Team Blue and Purple tied up meaning the $1500 prize money for 2nd and 3rd will be split between them and Team yellow will get the $2500


awwww we submitted some scores, why does everything say 000







We worked hard to even post some scores...


----------



## admin

I just wanted to say a HUGE thanks to everyone who supported this event! I had such a great time! Still trying to recover from it 

*Sponsors*

Our sponsors were simply amazing. *Intel* and *Gigabyte* provided us so much amazing gear to bench on AND amazing gear to give away as prizing! Thanks so much to both of you! We could never have done this without you both! Thanks so much once again! We all appreciate it greatly.

No benching rig would be complete without some amazing RAM. *G.Skill* hooked us up large! Most of the benchers agreed it was some of the best RAM they had ever used. HobieCat has the RAM kits now and will be working some magic with them 

*CoolerMaster*, as always, was simply amazing! We thank them so much for attending the event with such short notice. Not only did they attend, they showered us in prizing! I know there are dozens of happy people now as a result of CoolerMaster attending. Awesome keyboards and coolers.

And last but certainly not least, the hardware from *MSI*, *Arctic*, *ViewSonic* and *Enermax *rounded out some of our best of breed benching rigs used in this event. The *MSI* 7970 lightnings were ripping up the 3D Benchmarks. *Arctic* was keeping things chilly. *ViewSonic* provided us some amazing monitors. *Enermax* kept things powered nicely.

Thanks so much to our sponsors once again! *Please tweet / facebook them images from the event and let them know what you thought! *This helps us out tremendously for future events. Please - every tweet/facebook message counts 

*Intel*

http://www.intel.com
https://www.facebook.com/Intel
https://twitter.com/intel

*Gigabyte*
http://www.gigabyte.com
https://www.facebook.com/GIGABYTE
https://twitter.com/gigabyte_usa

*Cooler Master*
http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/
https://www.facebook.com/CoolerMasterNA
https://twitter.com/CoolerMaster

*G.Skill*
http://www.gskill.com/en/
https://www.facebook.com/gskillofficial
https://twitter.com/GSkillTech

*MSI*
http://www.msi.com
https://www.facebook.com/MSI.ComputerUS
https://twitter.com/msiUSA

*Enermax*
http://www.enermax.com/
https://www.facebook.com/EnermaxEurope
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Enermax-USA

*Arctic*
http://www.arctic.ac/en/

*ViewSonic*
http://www.viewsonic.com
https://www.facebook.com/ViewSonicCorp
https://twitter.com/ViewSonic

*Guests*

I've said it many times before, without everyone who attended, this would never of happened. I have met some of he most amazing people at these events. I sincerely appreciate the passion you guys have for computing, gaming and OCN. Being together in the same room with 200 like-minded people is a memory I will never forget. Thank you very much for that.

To the many guests who helped out throughout the day - thank you so much! These guys took time out of their event to help us! We needed water... we had instant volunteers. Same with when we needed more pop and chips. Same with when we had to pack up everything. Wow guys. Your willingness to help at this event (and past events) is a true testament to your character. Thanks again guys!

*eSports Canada*

eSports Canada knocked it out of the park again! I can't say enough about this organization. There team of admins, techs and casters are unbelievably good. I can't wait to do more with them in the future. I would list out everyone personally - but I am too afraid I would miss someone! I just have not met a person from eSports Canada that did not blow away my expectations. Thanks so much guys!

*The Cream Brewery *

Awesome. Awesome. Awesome. Bobby and his team not only made some of the best ice cream on earth using Ln2, they also made sure we had enough Ln2 delivered and taken away to freeze half of Canada. I can't say enough about Bobby and his team. If you guys have photos of The Cream Brewery at the event, please make sure to post them.

*AV*

*Apex Sound* had the place looking and sounding amazing! They piped in a LOT of power via a massive generator and made sure it was done safely. Apex is part of the reason we can trust these events will go off well. Thanks so much to Themmy and his entire team!

*Networking*

Brent and his team made our networking as close to perfect as you can get considering the constraints. Brent has run many LANs in the past - and it shows! I can't think of a better guy to lead the networking at our events! Brent is truly a jack of all trades. When nobody was there to unload the Ln2 - he did it. When someone lost a wallet, he tweeted/facebooked the person. I can't say enough about Brent!

*Venue*

The Berkeley Events people are amazing! This is our second event with them (they own Airship 37 too) and there is a reason for that. They just made things easy. They got us an amazing venue, provided great catering and brought back our awesome security guards from the last event. Thanks so much Deborah and team!

*Gappo and HobieCat*

True scholars and gents. They both made sure the benching event went as well as it possibly could. Gappo shipped all the gear to Hobie. Hobie lugged it all here! We could not have done this without either of you guys! Gappo is my long-time streaming partner. Thanks so much mate  I can't say enough about either Gappo or Hobie!

*50/50 Draw Supporters*

We ended up raising $550 for Free the Children. Thanks so much for your kindness and generosity!

Thanks again to everyone for making this such an amazing event! I know I missed a lot of people/companies in what I wrote above - please forgive me for that. It's NOT because you provided less than the others mentioned, it's because I have had about 15 hours sleep in the last 4-5 days.

Seriously love all you guys and gals!

admin


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> My personal thanks to FTW for getting a sub-zero rookie up and going. Supportive even with my hundred questions. That also goes for hobie.
> 
> I remember my board had a good puddle under the southbridge heatsink. Good 15-30ml worth. Yet it recovered.


and thank you for going retro and benching my 1156 board that old i5 was screaming right along at 4.65 ghz. the bot doesnt want to take those files though, and we dont have the validation links either. there is always next time. sent them the super PI hope i can at least get points up for that.

all i can say is im sure you learned alot more about POST codes and how to OC an 1156 platform from me, dont take it with a grain of salt. i may very well bring an i7-860 and the i5 for some more runs at the next event.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Massive thankyou to Admin, Rikk and anyone else who helped set up the LAN, it was awesome. Ice Cream was good (very good actually), pizza was good... TF2 Team "Coolio" restored some of my faith in gamers by helping get johny's mic working when we were to face them, and even sticking around for a while after the prizes were handed out, breaking the stereotype a bit. That means a lot guys, thanks, even if we were bummed that you decimated us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to meet even more OCNers face to face, got to kick some butt in UT04, played some TF2 Dodgeball. Didn't see as many awesome rigs as at the AMD event though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crash says thank you as well and will be enjoying his raffle Z87X-OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That and an i5 will be replacing his 990FXA-UD3 and 970BE in Anvil. Such a pretty board, though I wish it was grey not orange.
> 
> A special thank you to Sniper, for a much needed upgrade for my rig... a fan guard for my back 140mm. It's kickass.
> 
> 
> Needs some paint. We'll see what I can do about that.


you and sniper still cheated with your triple monitor setups. and ya know it lol. im jk. i fit a 500R in a suitcase with everything else i needed. lets just say i feel accomplished. i also got the most priceless look on schubie's face when he picked me up.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> you and sniper still cheated with your triple monitor setups. and ya know it lol. im jk. i fit a 500R in a suitcase with everything else i needed. lets just say i feel accomplished. i also got the most priceless look on schubie's face when he picked me up.


You should see how much kit I cram into a suitcase for the bench meets







Samsonite FTW. I think they need to sponsor my next train journey down south I get so many rigs and copper in those suitcases lol.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> You should see how much kit I cram into a suitcase for the bench meets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsonite FTW. I think they need to sponsor my next train journey down south I get so many rigs and copper in those suitcases lol.


i know right. its all about saying "hey ive got this giant suitcase. let make it fit"

during the whole event i made attempts to locate admin. i dont know if i did or not.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> You should see how much kit I cram into a suitcase for the bench meets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsonite FTW. I think they need to sponsor my next train journey down south I get so many rigs and copper in those suitcases lol.
> 
> 
> 
> i know right. its all about saying "hey ive got this giant suitcase. let make it fit"
> 
> during the whole event i made attempts to locate admin. i dont know if i did or not.
Click to expand...

I managed to fit 3 21" screens, a K90, 2 M60s, another keyboard, two headphones a m4600 laptop dock, 8 power cables, a laptop power brick, 2 XFX 7950 boxes, 3 audio cables, a headphone amp, several USB cables, a motherboard box, and around a dozen towels for padding in a single suitcase without crushing anything.

I don't recommend it, especially when the wheels are broken, you can break your back that way.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> You should see how much kit I cram into a suitcase for the bench meets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsonite FTW. I think they need to sponsor my next train journey down south I get so many rigs and copper in those suitcases lol.
> 
> 
> 
> i know right. its all about saying "hey ive got this giant suitcase. let make it fit"
> 
> during the whole event i made attempts to locate admin. i dont know if i did or not.
Click to expand...

I ran into admin a ton, as did yourself, you just probably don't know it


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> i know right. its all about saying "hey ive got this giant suitcase. let make it fit"
> 
> during the whole event i made attempts to locate admin. i dont know if i did or not.


Contrary to popular belief he doesn't dress like Optimus Prime








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I managed to fit 3 21" screens, a K90, 2 M60s, another keyboard, two headphones a m4600 laptop dock, 8 power cables, a laptop power brick, 2 XFX 7950 boxes, 3 audio cables, a headphone amp, several USB cables, a motherboard box, and around a dozen towels for padding in a single suitcase without crushing anything.
> 
> I don't recommend it, especially when the wheels are broken, you can break your back that way.


My wheels are broke too... What a coincidence I wonder why


----------



## FtW 420

After hearing about bass' experience with checked luggage I stuck all my pots in the carry on bag. Fun to tote that around, & guarantees getting selected for a search at every airport checkpoint.


----------



## dashner

Hi guys,

dashner here, I played soldier for "Cooking with Coolio" in the TF2 tournament.

I just wanted to speak for the TF2 community to say you guys ran an amazing event. Food was great, beer was more than affordable, and the staff were super nice! Also, we are so accustomed to TF2 getting pitiful support at LANs that we were flabbergasted at the amount of attention and support you guys gave the tournament. Me and my team initially signed up just to play for fun in the tournament, as we did at LAN ETS in Montreal last March where the admins there barely paid attention to us and pretty much pulled the already minimal prize pool out from under us last second, and we were kind of amazed when we heard about the prize pool. We were even more surprised just to hear TF2 being mentioned in announcements and to see our players getting to go up on stage. To put it in perspective, you guys put more money into our game than almost any other community LAN in North America has in awhile. (at least to my knowledge)

We were kind of saddened to see a lot of our fellow players leave after the tournament (although some had legitimate reasons such as work in the morning), as we wanted to play a few pick up games and "newbie mixes" with some of the newer players at the LAN (basically pick up games with a "coaching" mentality) to introduce some people to competitive tf2. We would have been perfectly fine staying until 2 AM playing some games.









Again, thanks for having us guys, can't wait for next year. I can't emphasize enough how great it was that you guys were supporting Team Fortress 2 at this event in the way you were.


----------



## R4ID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Who is the screamer on the bottom floor in the middle?


somebody on shoota's CS:GO team, be thankful ur not as close to him as me.... hes 3.5 ft behind me...

back on topic

Thanks OCN for the amazing event i already tweeted at the sponsors thanking them for the greatness that was the event. loved running into old friends i made at the AMD event and cant wait to hopefully attend any future events! really great stuff and hard work all around (PS 2.50$ for a beer???? i love you )


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Hey everyone,

If you guys would be so kind as to upload your photos into the official community gallery when you can, it would be excellent for us. These are the pics we'll show potential sponsors and partners to help win them over. Tweets are one thing but showing exactly how much exposure at the live event they'll receive goes a lot further and helps make convincing organizations who might not be super familiar with Overclock.net just how awesome our events are.

Here's the link to the community gallery (already over 100 photos!):
http://www.overclock.net/g/a/979815/ocn-grand-champion-series-toronto-2013/


----------



## Citra

OCN Sticker looks great! A little hard to put on, but the quality is great!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> If you guys would be so kind as to upload your photos into the official community gallery when you can, it would be excellent for us. These are the pics we'll show potential sponsors and partners to help win them over. Tweets are one thing but showing exactly how much exposure at the live event they'll receive goes a lot further and helps make convincing organizations who might not be super familiar with Overclock.net just how awesome our events are.
> 
> Here's the link to the community gallery (already over 100 photos!):
> http://www.overclock.net/g/a/979815/ocn-grand-champion-series-toronto-2013/


Adding it now.









Shame the quality isn't that good, but it offers a nice perspective none the less.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Contrary to popular belief he doesn't dress like Optimus Prime


Haha.. and his wife dresses up as wonder woman







:babe:

He honestly has an amazing wife, she deserves some recognition as well, helping out with registration / administration / prizing. Definitely a keeper, better than my ex-wife lol.


----------



## mrWiggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> If you guys would be so kind as to upload your photos into the official community gallery when you can, it would be excellent for us. These are the pics we'll show potential sponsors and partners to help win them over. Tweets are one thing but showing exactly how much exposure at the live event they'll receive goes a lot further and helps make convincing organizations who might not be super familiar with Overclock.net just how awesome our events are.
> 
> Here's the link to the community gallery (already over 100 photos!):
> http://www.overclock.net/g/a/979815/ocn-grand-champion-series-toronto-2013/


uploading my bunch now


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> After hearing about bass' experience with checked luggage I stuck all my pots in the carry on bag. Fun to tote that around, & guarantees getting selected for a search at every airport checkpoint.


I did the same as well that thing sucked to carry with mobo and psu all bundled into there. That green eraser of mine got me trapped at security for 3 hours... they thought it was a kind of semtex grenade. So every thing had to be taken out. I should have just started benching again.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I did the same as well that thing sucked to carry with mobo and psu all bundled into there. That green eraser of mine got me trapped at security for 3 hours... they thought it was a kind of semtex grenade. So every thing had to be taken out. I should have just started benching again.


Please never use that stuff again, I'm having a terrible time trying to get it off of your Giga -OC


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Please never use that stuff again, I'm having a terrible time trying to get it off of your Giga -OC


Really? Well good deal then never use the green thumbs again!


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Really? Well good deal then never use the green thumbs again!


Next time use some of my eraser or LET.


----------



## PCSarge

the lan inspired me to solve my weight problem:

meet the "hot Box" as i call it, im actually posting from it now. the 38mm nidec is screaming in the back exhaust port











its a compaq mini tower, with a 775 M-ATX fitted and an E8400 core 2 duo, 4 GB of patriot viper II 1600MHZ DDR3, a 500GB HDD, 600W PSU and 6850...all in a box that resembles a stand up ITX rig...

keep the case looking stock to play sleeper rig at the next event.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Flex ATX motherboards, the true stealth gaming powerhouses.









Personally, I've never built larger than mATX because of the frequency I attend LAN parties. You learn to build light quickly.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Flex ATX motherboards, the true stealth gaming powerhouses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I've never built larger than mATX because of the frequency I attend LAN parties. You learn to build light quickly.


tell me about it. my shoulder hated me the next day from carrying that suitcase up and down stairs, now im prepared for next time, as long as no major lan games come out, an E8400 and 6850 should be just fine, i also hid a kaze master below the cd drive up top to control the fans. that nidec is 5000rpms of goodness if i ever need it

the 6850 idles at 45c in this tiny case. after a few games download im going to do some game runs to test it out on temps nad maybe mildly OC it

i also in the meantime threw in a corsair dominator RAM cooler, because theres little to no direct airflow over the ram. and well ....we all like fans


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> tell me about it. my shoulder hated me the next day from carrying that suitcase up and down stairs, now im prepared for next time, as long as no major lan games come out, an E8400 and 6850 should be just fine, i also hid a kaze master below the cd drive up top to control the fans. that *nidec is 5000rpms of goodness if i ever need it*


You're a bad bad person.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> You're a bad bad person.


no. it will just make things irritating if your sitting across the table from me.

and by the by. someone mail me a Q6600 apparently this board is compatible with them.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Not sure why'd you'd want a Q6600 when they're 2.4 GHz at 1066 MHz when a Q8400 would work on your mobo and would be 2.66 GHz at 1333 MHz. If you've already got the E then the Q version of the 8400 will work.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Not sure why'd you'd want a Q6600 when they're 2.4 GHz at 1066 MHz when a Q8400 would work on your mobo and would be 2.66 GHz at 1333 MHz. If you've already got the E then the Q version of the 8400 will work.


idk if anyone even has a Q8400, the 6600 was much more popular


----------



## xNovax

Looks like the event was timed perfectly. Great day for the event and then two days later there are severe floods.


----------



## el gappo

Yeah.... did everyone get home OK? Looked pretty severe.



Power was out too, that would of sucked.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Yeah.... did everyone get home OK? Looked pretty severe.
> 
> 
> 
> Power was out too, that would of sucked.


Hopefully that weather doesn't come down by me. I like my power.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Yeah, Admin and myself are planning on doing an attendee experience survey but his basement was flooding when I called him and I was trapped at the office without power and then when it finally came back on I got home to no power there. The survey will be out soon but we're using Valve Time at this point.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Yeah, Admin and myself are planning on doing an attendee experience survey but his basement was flooding when I called him and I was trapped at the office without power and then when it finally came back on I got home to no power there. The survey will be out soon but we're using Valve Time at this point.


Personally it was a great event. Only thing I can recommend is a stricter internet regime, more lunch, maybe a livestream feed of the benchers (if the internet permits), and some more OCN members going to the event.


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Yeah.... did everyone get home OK? Looked pretty severe.
> 
> 
> 
> Power was out too, that would of sucked.


Around 3-3:30 the rain got really heavy. Got to see cars jumping the median when they slid out. I decided to pull off at an ONroute and wait it out. Was not even safe to drive 40 kph at that point.

Hopefully everyone around there got out ok.


----------



## gdesmo

Took me 5 hours to get home, was running below empty for the last 40 minutes until I finally got to Steeles Ave. Cars were abandoned all over the place from running out of gas and the gas station was full of truly impatient people.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

I am in the process of moving, so it is going to take me a bit longer then expected to get my pictuers uploaded


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> I am in the process of moving, so it is going to take me a bit longer then expected to get my pictuers uploaded


This but renovating.


----------



## pjlworld

Huge thanks to the tournament organizers and those that helped to run the event. The level of hospitality was unmatched, the vibe in the event was incredible. Everything about it was so awesome. This was my favourite LAN thus far and I cannot wait to return. This statement gets thrown around far too casually, but it was an honor to be there. Thanks guys and see you next year!

Pete that fat Asian dude from Team Siren


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Took me 5 hours to get home, was running below empty for the last 40 minutes until I finally got to Steeles Ave. Cars were abandoned all over the place from running out of gas and the gas station was full of truly impatient people.


Im sure that was a different experience.


----------



## xNovax

If anyone got a picture of my NH-D14 on the Gigabyte board could you please send that picture my way.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Im sure that was a different experience.


And then some ! Didn't care too much about the time, just didn't want to get stranded.


----------



## JQuantum

how did i miss this!


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Chivalry on sale today, aka our next pro esports tourney.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Chivalry on sale today, aka our next pro esports tourney.




speaking of tournaments i just finished going through pictures on my phone.



couldnt pass up this guy with the serious look. dont mind the blurry. my phone hates heat. i had it off half the time i was there

rik your somewhere....WAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYY in the back. lol


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of tournaments i just finished going through pictures on my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> couldnt pass up this guy with the serious look. dont mind the blurry. my phone hates heat. i had it off half the time i was there
> 
> rik your somewhere....WAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYY in the back. lol


Where you took that photo is where the screamer was.


----------



## gdesmo

Hmmm ! Wasn't PC sitting in that area ?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Where you took that photo is where the screamer was.


I think I see him.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Where you took that photo is where the screamer was.


Right side, 4th guy down, silver headset lol


----------



## gdesmo

Some LN2 from above would have slowed him down !


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Hmmm ! Wasn't PC sitting in that area ?


i was. im mid way down on the left side noise cancelling headset ftw

spent more time at the LN2 Station than i did playing CS:GO


----------



## RikkAndrsn

So I was looking at the new Cisco 4451-X as a potential drop in router for us since it's capable of doing full gigabit at wire rate with services, but the Cisco Canada people just got back to me and the retail price is currently almost $28,000 and would be even higher after tax. This is only funny because the 4400 series are supposed to fill the gap between the high end branch routers which cap out at the 3900 series (which sell for around $8,000 to $10,000) and the ASR-1000 series (which sell for $25,000 to $35,000). I wouldn't call it filling a gap when there's still a ten thousand dollar difference between the routers. Oh well, back to researching what kind of hardware we can squeeze by on. My bet is that we'll end up with one of the cheaper routers either way. My only problem with the 2900s and 3900s is that they've been in rotation since 2003/4 so they're bound to be put on end of life soon.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> So I was looking at the new Cisco 4451-X as a potential drop in router for us since it's capable of doing full gigabit at wire rate with services, but the Cisco Canada people just got back to me and the retail price is currently almost $28,000 and would be even higher after tax. This is only funny because the 4400 series are supposed to fill the gap between the high end branch routers which cap out at the 3900 series (which sell for around $8,000 to $10,000) and the ASR-1000 series (which sell for $25,000 to $35,000). I wouldn't call it filling a gap when there's still a ten thousand dollar difference between the routers. Oh well, back to researching what kind of hardware we can squeeze by on. My bet is that we'll end up with one of the cheaper routers either way. My only problem with the 2900s and 3900s is that they've been in rotation since 2003/4 so they're bound to be put on end of life soon.


30k for a router. Wow I never knew it was that much for a server grade router.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Chivalry on sale today, aka our next pro esports tourney.


Any details on this? Game type and approximate date?

Playing now


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Any details on this? Game type and approximate date?
> 
> Playing now


It was actually a joke, Dota is supposed to be our next OCN Challenge but I'm not sure where the talks have gone with the new tournament administration contractors. Originally the plan was a short invitational before the Toronto event followed by an open bracket but that didn't end up happening so I'm not sure where the OCN Challenges stand at the moment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> 30k for a router. Wow I never knew it was that much for a server grade router.


Yeah, high end routers are pricy. The kind that ISPs use cost hundreds of thousands to millions of dollars depending on the scale, and generally they have multiples at each site for redundancy. The PF Sense was a short term fix and it was rough using it so it's clear we need to invest in some dedicated core hardware. Either we need to convince the networking contract to pick up a serious router or we need to do it before the next event. One neat trick that we're already using is having managed switches at each table to take some of the packet addressing related work off of the router by having it done at the switch level. That only gets you so far, though, when games need more and more internet to work.

The metrics we're really looking at are maximum throughput, throughput with services, packets per second (pps or Mpps which is millions), and the production rated speeds. Under ideal circumstances we'd get something that is future proof but given where we are now we might just splurge on a quick fix that's cheap like the 2901 that might only cost $1,000 but we'll outstrip it's usefulness after just one use most likely (by my calculations under load we're already beyond a 2901's capacity). Everything becomes a game of numbers with networking. It's also difficult because we can't use a standard IMIX for judging our use since LAN traffic is super varied compared to business use.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> It was actually a joke.


Not funny, I bought a 4 pack and it sucks.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

It's a great game for playing while drinking with friends.

SLING WARS


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Rikk you do realize you could use a DHCP server with the proper configs + gigabit switches for a lot cheaper... Also, pretty sure you wouldn't need to even worry about internet if we stopped playing source games... (lol yeah right)


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Ah, we do use a DHCP server and gigabit switches. We had a PF Sense box acting as our gateway with a Cisco 3750 (either X or G can't remember) handling the core switching with 2960s on each table for access. The real problem with using something like PF Sense is that it was never made for the amount of punishment we put it through and it adds a pretty significant processing delay since everything has to hit the processor. Hardware accelerated packet handling is the way to go with a dedicated forwarding plane which is purpose built for handling heavy packet loads.

I know the Dota and SC2 players noticed this: we had about 16 million packets dropped. That was about 1/5th of everything that attempted to cross the network. In most cases it was purposefully dropped since we had to enact a very brutal queue scheme which simply dropped packets beyond a certain point if people were using the network for things like downloading and streaming that we wanted to cut down on. By the end of the night we even had to start throttling game traffic because it was eating up bandwidth needed for the stream.

Also our total transit for the night was just under 300 gigs based on the PF Sense logs, meaning we were basically maxing out the 60/10 connection most of the time.


----------



## Valgaur

Eh hem

Another benching meet with cooler weather


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Eh hem
> 
> Another benching meet with cooler weather


Outside LN2 bench session in the winter FTW


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Outside LN2 bench session in the winter FTW


For me in north dakota no problems!


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> For me in north dakota no problems!


Was more thinking of Canadian winter


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Was more thinking of Canadian winter


Forever alone!!


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Was more thinking of Canadian winter


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Outside LN2 bench session in the winter FTW


Best way to catch a flu bug and a cold bug at the same time !


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Best way to catch a flu bug and a cold bug at the same time !










Thats what Nyquil and a torch is for.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Also our total transit for the night was just under 300 gigs based on the PF Sense logs, meaning we were basically maxing out the 60/10 connection most of the time.


I guess the moral of that story is, we need better contract for our internet provider, or they get sued/fined/not get paid... 60/10 when I believe we were promised 150/50? is a little ridiculous. hell, my cheapo VPS for $5 a month has a 100/50 Mbit connection.

Do we get the opportunity to go onsite before the event and tap in to the network for a benchmark?

Need to get some FIBER


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> I guess the moral of that story is, we need better contract for our internet provider, or they get sued/fined/not get paid... 60/10 when I believe we were promised 150/50? is a little ridiculous. hell, my cheapo VPS for $5 a month has a 100/50 Mbit connection.
> 
> Do we get the opportunity to go onsite before the event and tap in to the network for a benchmark?
> 
> Need to get some FIBER


We were promised 150/10 (the fastest Rogers offers to Small Businesses without going to Fiber), but only 60/10 was delivered. Honestly I think it was the venue who dropped the ball on that one. After a certain point the routing and switching becomes more important than the actual line going in, though.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Finished my recap of the event:

Toronto Grand Champion Series 2013 Recap.pdf 72k .pdf file


Here's a backup link to Google Docs just in case:
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B32TJ8NRi5tGcDZENFJ5M3luTGs/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Finished my recap of the event:
> 
> Toronto Grand Champion Series 2013 Recap.pdf 72k .pdf file
> 
> 
> Here's a backup link to Google Docs just in case:
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B32TJ8NRi5tGcDZENFJ5M3luTGs/edit?usp=sharing


very well put together and it outlines all of my problems.


----------



## Valgaur

Very well put rikk.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Finished my recap of the event:
> 
> Toronto Grand Champion Series 2013 Recap.pdf 72k .pdf file
> 
> 
> Here's a backup link to Google Docs just in case:
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B32TJ8NRi5tGcDZENFJ5M3luTGs/edit?usp=sharing


Agree 100%. I am always ready to help in other events. At least we where able to play Dota 2 unlike in AMD which it did not work. I dont know about bringing LoL. Too much demand for it right now. You can sell 200 tickets just LoL.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Did Dota 2 not work at AMD? The ports should have been open as it uses all the standard Steam ports. I can't think of a reason it wouldn't have worked.


----------



## Darius Silver

Curious, was there more people at this one compared to last years? Seemed to me last year went darn well, aside from the internet bottleneck.

And on the short notice part of your recap, that was the reason I could not make it


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> Curious, was there more people at this one compared to last years? Seemed to me last year went darn well, aside from the internet bottleneck.
> 
> And on the short notice part of your recap, that was the reason I could not make it


We doubled what we had last year.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Finished my recap of the event:
> 
> Toronto Grand Champion Series 2013 Recap.pdf 72k .pdf file
> 
> 
> Here's a backup link to Google Docs just in case:
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B32TJ8NRi5tGcDZENFJ5M3luTGs/edit?usp=sharing


Just a thought, I wasn't very impressed by the fact that the TF2 tourney was double elimination for only 6 teams, maybe this rule could have been changed after knowing how many teams there were? IMHO I think each team should have played each other once and the top 4 teams moved on, or, maybe a seeding structure like we all play each other once then seed it like team 1 plays team 6, 2-5, 3-4 then a semi and a final, I don't know I'm just throwing it out there but as a person who comes to have fun and be with my OCN friends I was a little bummed out when the tourney for my team was over before dinner time, other then that I did have a great time and I will most likely be at the next one.


----------



## johny24

I agree with Draven. My team (Block Monkeys) had approximately 10 minutes of tourney time. I probably wont come to the next one if teams of pros can attend as teams. I don't care if they come out, but splitting them up so that the majority of us, the average Joes can have fun as well would be great.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> I agree with Draven. My team (Block Monkeys) had approximately 10 minutes of tourney time. I probably wont come to the next one if teams of pros can attend as teams. I don't care if they come out, but splitting them up so that the majority of us, the average Joes can have fun as well would be great.


This is what I was worried about, and why I tried to nab a casual ticket. But it would have been fun to play in the TF2 tournament and have a chance at winning some of the prize pool


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> This is what I was worried about, and why I tried to nab a casual ticket. But it would have been fun to play in the TF2 tournament and have a chance at winning some of the prize pool


Nothing you can really do about that. I think most of them where non OCN members. You cant really get 200 OCN members in Toronto alone. Max 60-70.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> This is what I was worried about, and why I tried to nab a casual ticket. But it would have been fun to play in the TF2 tournament and have a chance at winning some of the prize pool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing you can really do about that. I think most of them where non OCN members. You cant really get 200 OCN members in Toronto alone. Max 60-70.
Click to expand...

I understand that, but as Johny said, possibly split them up so that you dont have 5 pro teams and one team of people just trying to have fun who get destroyed and are out of the tournament after 10 minutes.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> I understand that, but as Johny said, possibly split them up so that you dont have 5 pro teams and one team of people just trying to have fun who get destroyed and are out of the tournament after 10 minutes.


Yeah i got destroyed in Dota 2 but i did not really go there to win.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> I understand that, but as Johny said, possibly split them up so that you dont have 5 pro teams and one team of people just trying to have fun who get destroyed and are out of the tournament after 10 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i got destroyed in Dota 2 but i did not really go there to win.
Click to expand...

Ya, I would go with no expectations to win, but as Johny and Draven both said, both of their teams were basically done after 10 minutes. They didn't even stay in the tourny until dinner time. So either making the teams more balanced by introducing team randomization or perhaps change from the double elimination for the first few rounds so teams that do get slaughtered at least get to play a bit longer.

Just tossing ideas out there.


----------



## mrWiggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Finished my recap of the event:
> 
> Toronto Grand Champion Series 2013 Recap.pdf 72k .pdf file
> 
> 
> Here's a backup link to Google Docs just in case:
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B32TJ8NRi5tGcDZENFJ5M3luTGs/edit?usp=sharing


I will have a look at this later and see if I can give any recromendations


----------



## mrWiggy

had a look at the recap. Rik did a really good job on bringing up each individual point. The only thing I could suggest for future networking is individual trunking to each managed switch (upgrades to gigabit) and having vlans for each individual game type.

vlan_1 - tf2
vlan_2 - cs:go

That would create less overhead and keep the traffic local and stop if from cross switching, while still letting misc data be untaged maybe through eoip or mpls and have it sent to the gateway if needed. Major Layer7 traffic shaping should be done as well, which devices like netEQ or something would be applicable or a microtik.

But other than that, his recap was right on the nail.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Ya, I would go with no expectations to win, but as Johny and Draven both said, both of their teams were basically done after 10 minutes. They didn't even stay in the tourny until dinner time. So either making the teams more balanced by introducing team randomization or perhaps change from the double elimination for the first few rounds so teams that do get slaughtered at least get to play a bit longer.
> 
> Just tossing ideas out there.


Yeah pretty sad. The moment they allowed teams was the moment i knew i am not going to bother having fun in the tournament. My friend which came in both the other 2 lans refused to come because so much player base was team player base.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yeah pretty sad. The moment they allowed teams was the moment i knew i am not going to bother having fun in the tournament. My friend which came in both the other 2 lans refused to come because so much player base was team player base.


That's why I signed up for casual gaming and just played Kerbal Space Program and Crysis 3 Multiplayer with people watching and laughing behind me







.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> That's why I signed up for casual gaming and just played Kerbal Space Program and Crysis 3 Multiplayer with people watching and laughing behind me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Were you the only casual gamer in your area?


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Were you the only casual gamer in your area?


They were a few others but I didn't check to see what they were doing. I came with a friend and we were designing rockets and planes in KSP and going on a rampage in Crysis 3.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> They were a few others but I didn't check to see what they were doing. I came with a friend and we were designing rockets and planes in KSP and going on a rampage in Crysis 3.


Crysis 3? 90% of the PC there could not even launch Crysis 3.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Crysis 3? 90% of the PC there could not even launch Crysis 3.


tell me about it. i saw enough laptops and prebuilts that i wanted to puke. im in process of migrating my rig to a bitfenix prodigy. case is prepped just waiting for mobo and Lamptron FC9/ fan splitters which arrive friday, case is sitting here next to me ready to go. about to put the OCN logo on the door.


----------



## Cyclops

Yeah, it was sad to see so many Dell and HP OEM crap there.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Yeah, it was sad to see so many Dell and HP OEM crap there.


Especially compared to yours. Lol.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Between me and KyadCK we probably had the computing power of all the CSGO players combined...

Will be either doing casual gaming next time, or possibly more, seeing as I've had a few people PM me about the 3d printed elements in my and Kyad's rigs

Honestly, I wouldnt have been so bothered by pros if:

It wasn't so hot.

They weren't allowed to use ini hacks and mods

It wasn't so hot

The CSGO people that were making lots of extraneous noise, for no apparent reason. (I could understand the words, and could not get a context lol)

Maybe we can get a minecraft server going


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Between me and KyadCK we probably had the computing power of all the CSGO players combined...
> 
> Will be either doing casual gaming next time, or possibly more, seeing as I've had a few people PM me about the 3d printed elements in my and Kyad's rigs
> 
> Honestly, I wouldnt have been so bothered by pros if:
> 
> It wasn't so hot.
> 
> They weren't allowed to use ini hacks and mods
> 
> It wasn't so hot
> 
> The CSGO people that were making lots of extraneous noise, for no apparent reason. (I could understand the words, and could not get a context lol)
> 
> Maybe we can get a minecraft server going


Next time around I will have an actual server that I may be able to lend for the event.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Between me and KyadCK we probably had the computing power of all the CSGO players combined...
> 
> Will be either doing casual gaming next time, or possibly more, seeing as I've had a few people PM me about the 3d printed elements in my and Kyad's rigs
> 
> Honestly, I wouldnt have been so bothered by pros if:
> 
> *It wasn't so hot.*
> 
> They weren't allowed to use ini hacks and mods
> 
> *It wasn't so hot*
> 
> The CSGO people that were making lots of extraneous noise, for no apparent reason. (I could understand the words, and could not get a context lol)
> 
> Maybe we can get a minecraft server going


The heat (and humidity) was a bit of an issue for us benchers. We had puddles of water on these boards by the end of it, but these giga z87z-oc boards that they gave us just kept on trucking (after pouring the water off and re-insulating







).


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Between me and KyadCK we probably had the computing power of all the CSGO players combined...
> 
> Will be either doing casual gaming next time, or possibly more, seeing as I've had a few people PM me about the 3d printed elements in my and Kyad's rigs
> 
> Honestly, I wouldnt have been so bothered by pros if:
> 
> It wasn't so hot.
> 
> They weren't allowed to use ini hacks and mods
> 
> It wasn't so hot
> 
> The CSGO people that were making lots of extraneous noise, for no apparent reason. (I could understand the words, and could not get a context lol)
> 
> Maybe we can get a minecraft server going


Ya know, we have a lot of OCN servers and we wouldn't even need a good net connection. Download the configs a night before and host them locally for people to enjoy. I still have several different types of minecraft server's plugins and config just sitting on my harddrive, it would have taken all of 10 seconds to throw up a few for people.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Between me and KyadCK we probably had the computing power of all the CSGO players combined...
> 
> Will be either doing casual gaming next time, or possibly more, seeing as I've had a few people PM me about the 3d printed elements in my and Kyad's rigs
> 
> Honestly, I wouldnt have been so bothered by pros if:
> 
> It wasn't so hot.
> 
> They weren't allowed to use ini hacks and mods
> 
> It wasn't so hot
> 
> The CSGO people that were making lots of extraneous noise, for no apparent reason. (I could understand the words, and could not get a context lol)
> 
> Maybe we can get a minecraft server going


I'm not going to lie, of all the casual gamers, there was only one person with a prebuilt and it was an asus laptop iirc.


----------



## el gappo

Isn't the incoherent shouting just like grunting in Tennis? To put your opponent off?

If so, I recommend rebutting by actually grunting, like Sharapova grunting. Would definitely be more effective.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> I'm not going to lie, of all the casual gamers, there was only one person with a prebuilt and it was an asus laptop iirc.


Actually 2, I was in the corner next to the air conditioning outlet with a lowly HP !


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Isn't the incoherent shouting just like grunting in Tennis? To put your opponent off?
> 
> If so, I recommend rebutting by actually grunting, like Sharapova grunting. Would definitely be more effective.


Thanks for the good laugh.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya know, we have a lot of OCN servers and we wouldn't even need a good net connection. Download the configs a night before and host them locally for people to enjoy. I still have several different types of minecraft server's plugins and config just sitting on my harddrive, it would have taken all of 10 seconds to throw up a few for people.


Same. Would have been a breeze to set up a server but it seemed like they already had enough network trouble so I didn't even bother.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Isn't the incoherent shouting just like grunting in Tennis? To put your opponent off?
> 
> If so, I recommend rebutting by actually grunting, like Sharapova grunting. Would definitely be more effective.


I'll make sure to bring a megaphone next time







.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> I'm not going to lie, of all the casual gamers, there was only one person with a prebuilt and it was an asus laptop iirc.


That was my ASUS Laptop i won in the fist LAN. its still a gaming laptop







. Gave it to my brothers friends because he does not have a gaming PC.

Also about heat it was not so bad in the ground floor. The second floor in the other had was bad. The fact that it was not a flat area it did not look like it was any bigger then the first or second LAN.

I think more people want casual gaming. Also really like the sponsors we had in the first LAN and props to CM for making it to this one. Really like to give feedback and try new PC gear.

After the 24 Hours AMD LAN this one seemed so short for me for some reason. Maybe because it was still 1 hours in and people still did not set up.

Like some have suggested it would be cool to maybe have 2-3 people from OCN build a PC with sponsored parts with water cooling and others can watch how its made.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Isn't the incoherent shouting just like grunting in Tennis? To put your opponent off?
> 
> If so, I recommend rebutting by actually grunting, like Sharapova grunting. Would definitely be more effective.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> I'll make sure to bring a megaphone next time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Also need an angry 10 year old girl to scream into the megaphone to match the screamer in the back.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> That was my ASUS Laptop i won in the fist LAN. its still a gaming laptop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Gave it to my brothers friends because he does not have a gaming PC.
> 
> Also about heat it was not so bad in the ground floor. The second floor in the other had was bad. The fact that it was not a flat area it did not look like it was any bigger then the first or second LAN.
> 
> I think more people want casual gaming. Also really like the sponsors we had in the first LAN and props to CM for making it to this one. Really like to give feedback and try new PC gear.
> 
> After the 24 Hours AMD LAN this one seemed so short for me for some reason. Maybe because it was still 1 hours in and people still did not set up.
> 
> Like some have suggested it would be cool to maybe have 2-3 people from OCN build a PC with sponsored parts with water cooling and others can watch how its made.


Definitely agree with your points. At the moment we're kind of at a transitional phase. We're too large to do everything we want to do in one day but not quite committed to making the changes necessary to have a workable two day event. We effectively have 16 hours when doing a just Saturday event and that only has about 12 hours when you write off time given to raffles, meals, and setup time for people just arriving.

At some point I posted the ideal layout that I think we should have. The 24 hour straight style of the AMD event was a bit too intense and it tends to drain staff more than necessary and make things more difficult than they need to be so as a rule of thumb:

Friday night setup (starting somewhere in the 6 to 8 PM time frame and finishing by 10 to 12 PM)
Saturday morning opening at 10 AM
Sunday morning closing at 2 AM
Sunday morning opening at 10 AM
Sunday evening closing (generally between 6 and 8 PM, sometimes earlier)
In a perfect scenario you can stay open for almost 48 hours if you're located at a hotel, and attendees can just go to their rooms and sleep whenever they want to. The really big events (DreamHack, Assembly, Insomnia) are able to bypass the restrictions most places have on attendees not being allowed to sleep inside the event itself but we're not aiming to be big enough to negotiate that kind of deal.


----------



## Risen123

Anyone know the model of the water coolers that were won at the end in just the weird box out of the big box?

tryna give the model name to a bud to see if he wants em, they are cooler master I believe


----------



## Valgaur

Cooler master poisedon or the corsair H80i


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Cooler master poisedon or the corsair H80i


For?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> For?


Answering the question in the post above his, I'm pretty sure they were Cooler Master Seidon as well.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Answering the question in the post above his, I'm pretty sure they were Cooler Master Seidon as well.


Ohh lol. I was tired and didn't notice the post from above.


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

i noticed in the report that more member help would be needed with running these events, so i would gladly commit to volunteering for the next event. I'd really like to help out in any way i can.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> i noticed in the report that more member help would be needed with running these events, so i would gladly commit to volunteering for the next event. I'd really like to help out in any way i can.


^^


----------



## xNovax

Anyone have any trouble in or around the church. I was talking to my mom and she said it was a pretty bad part of town.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Anyone have any trouble in or around the church. I was talking to my mom and she said it was a pretty bad part of town.


It hasn't been a 'bad part of town' for a long time. I heard the same thing from my parents, they especially thought the Airship 37 venue we used the first summer event was basically 'filled with druggies, gangs, and prostitutes' but that's not really reflective of the area now. Maybe in like the 80s and early 90s but not now.


----------



## xNovax

We only had one problem there. When we arrived there was a very large man walking down the street and he started swearing at us and yelling for no reason. My mom works in the a Mental Health hospital and she thought that he was hallucinating or was having a breakdown. I was just wondering if we were the only ones that had any trouble.


----------



## johny24

I saw a bunch of kids walking around with their parents HP computers. I don't know if they were selling them around there or what, but I wasn't really worried


----------



## RussianJ

If that was a rough part of town, we have nothing to worry about. Only thing that sucked was all the stairs.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> If that was a rough part of town, we have nothing to worry about. Only thing that sucked was all the stairs.


Or the failure of air conditioning three hours into the event.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Or the failure of air conditioning three hours into the event.


That was a big one.

At least they had tons of drinks though.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Just wondering where are the Photos that where taken in the Lan?


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Just wondering where are the Photos that where taken in the Lan?


The official event photo gallery is here:
http://www.overclock.net/g/a/979815/ocn-grand-champion-series-toronto-2013/

The group for OCN Toronto events is here:
http://www.overclock.net/groups/show/2213/ocn-toronto-lan-parties-meetups


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> I saw a bunch of kids walking around with their parents HP computers. I don't know if they were selling them around there or what, but I wasn't really worried


those weren't their parents computers, those computers were theirs... sad but true.

too many gamers at this one. next time we should have a case modding & pro water cooling competition, with prizes for who has the coolest gear.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> It hasn't been a 'bad part of town' for a long time. I heard the same thing from my parents, they especially thought the Airship 37 venue we used the first summer event was basically 'filled with druggies, gangs, and prostitutes' but that's not really reflective of the area now. Maybe in like the 80s and early 90s but not now.


downtown toronto always has lots of crazies and homeless everywhere you go.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

If you guys didn't catch it yesterday, the DreamHack people are evaluating Toronto and Vancouver for their next expansion.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1413112/twitter-reddit-dreamhacks-first-stop-outside-europe-may-be-toronto-or-vancouver

It looks to me like they'll pick either May or October as those are the only gaps in their current schedule. They may go outside their normal dates to expand the schedule which opens up several more months. Whichever city and whatever dates they pick will be important to us as they have the habit of killing _out competing_ every event which hosts within their cities. There will literally be a dead zone of sorts where for 4ish months (2 on either side) nothing else can really be hosted in the same geographic area.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> If you guys didn't catch it yesterday, the DreamHack people are evaluating Toronto and Vancouver for their next expansion.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1413112/twitter-reddit-dreamhacks-first-stop-outside-europe-may-be-toronto-or-vancouver
> 
> It looks to me like they'll pick either May or October as those are the only gaps in their current schedule. They may go outside their normal dates to expand the schedule which opens up several more months. Whichever city and whatever dates they pick will be important to us as they have the habit of killing _out competing_ every event which hosts within their cities. There will literally be a dead zone of sorts where for 4ish months (2 on either side) nothing else can really be hosted in the same geographic area.


Well..... that'll make things just great


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Hey, if we get a chance to work with the DreamHack people it would essentially be the best thing to ever happen to our Toronto events. The DH guys are incredibly well run and they know how to host a gaming event like nobody else. They're already mentioned that the event they're hoping to host will be a DreamHack Open which means that it'll be focused on having professionals come in and play their main rotation games so maybe like 100 to 200 competitors total. I think they're going to find that Toronto only has venues that are quite sizable that can host them which means they'll have to fill that space somehow and we're the guys who are running the best LANs in the city so they'd probably be willing to work with us.

That is, of course, assuming they don't pick Vancouver. I think it comes down to the travel expenses of moving their show at the end of the day. Sweden to Toronto is cheaper than Sweden to Vancouver but Toronto's venue costs are higher. There's always the chance that when they start getting all their quotes in place that they don't find the costs feasible.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Hey, if we get a chance to work with the DreamHack people it would essentially be the best thing to ever happen to our Toronto events. The DH guys are incredibly well run and they know how to host a gaming event like nobody else. They're already mentioned that the event they're hoping to host will be a DreamHack Open which means that it'll be focused on having professionals come in and play their main rotation games so maybe like 100 to 200 competitors total. I think they're going to find that Toronto only has venues that are quite sizable that can host them which means they'll have to fill that space somehow and we're the guys who are running the best LANs in the city so they'd probably be willing to work with us.
> 
> That is, of course, assuming they don't pick Vancouver. I think it comes down to the travel expenses of moving their show at the end of the day. Sweden to Toronto is cheaper than Sweden to Vancouver but Toronto's venue costs are higher. There's always the chance that when they start getting all their quotes in place that they don't find the costs feasible.


I did see some live streams of DreamHack because of Dota 2 but i did not know they had 20K people there.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

It depends on the event. The main DH events (Winter and Summer) are very large (12 to 15k), and then the DreamHack Open competitions (in Stockholm, Valencia, and Bucharest) draw in a few thousand but not nearly as many as they're primarily spectator events. Main DreamHack events people come out to play, DH Open events you come out to watch the pros play.


----------



## mrWiggy

wow, thats still a huge event


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrWiggy*
> 
> wow, thats still a huge event


They're the most famous gaming events in the world for a reason. They even hold a few world records for things like the fastest internet connection and most simultaneous bandwidth use in Guinness. The format that they used to grow their event has become more or less the de-facto way to host a successful LAN party.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> They're the most famous gaming events in the world for a reason. They even hold a few world records for things like the fastest internet connection and most simultaneous bandwidth use in Guinness. The format that they used to grow their event has become more or less the de-facto way to host a successful LAN party.


I am not sure how much it actually costs to host something like your OCN LAN but definitely more then $20 per person. In DreamHack they charge something like $150 for PC space.


----------



## mrWiggy

Still, even at $150 for a seat, event like that, that's worth it


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrWiggy*
> 
> Still, even at $150 for a seat, event like that, that's worth it


It hard to say. Not because of the value $150 represent. A lot of the people that showed up in last OCN Lan did not have PC that cost $150.


----------



## mrWiggy

It would be a good filter to ensure higher end machines become present and the 300$ pre made future shop computers aren't the primary machines


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrWiggy*
> 
> It would be a good filter to ensure higher end machines become present and the 300$ pre made future shop computers aren't the primary machines


That fine and all if you are talking about OCN community. Having 20K people you cant be picky. In EU the population is a lot more dense so travel is close and cheaper. I dont thing you can get more then 2-3K people in Toronto or even Vancuver without people coming from other cities or US. That number - those that are not willing to pay $150.

If they do make one here in Toronto it could be 4-5K MAX. I dont see any more than that.


----------



## mrWiggy

I hear ya, and I know what your getting at.

Would be really interesting to see how many people that are interested, actually have higher end machines


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Well given that it'll be primarily a spectator event tickets will only be maybe $20 to $30. Competitor tickets will be expensive but you have to be serious about competing since they'll fly in the top EU and SEA players to compete in all the games they play. I know the main DH LANs have very expensive ticket prices and ours would be equally expensive if not more if we were trying to break even, especially because we include food in our ticket price currently. E-Sports Canada will likely be involved since events like this need local on-the-ground teams to help execute them, so I'll probably be directly involved if they end up coming to Toronto. I'm sure they'll send a few people here to Canada sometime in the fall to investigate both Vancouver and Toronto before making a decision. Granted that assumes that they don't scuttle the idea when they realize how expensive Canada is and change to the US or just cancel it and pick another European city.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Well given that it'll be primarily a spectator event tickets will only be maybe $20 to $30. Competitor tickets will be expensive but you have to be serious about competing since they'll fly in the top EU and SEA players to compete in all the games they play. I know the main DH LANs have very expensive ticket prices and ours would be equally expensive if not more if we were trying to break even, especially because we include food in our ticket price currently. E-Sports Canada will likely be involved since events like this need local on-the-ground teams to help execute them, so I'll probably be directly involved if they end up coming to Toronto. I'm sure they'll send a few people here to Canada sometime in the fall to investigate both Vancouver and Toronto before making a decision. Granted that assumes that they don't scuttle the idea when they realize how expensive Canada is and change to the US or just cancel it and pick another European city.


I dont think stuff in EU is cheaper.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I dont think stuff in EU is cheaper.


You'd be surprised, Toronto is one of the most expensive North American cities to host things in. Certain venues here charge almost as much as places in NYC and LA. If you look at the current DH cities they are not standard convention stops for a reason. By hosting in satellite cities and tier 2 cites they save money. The only exception is their DH Open in Stockholm. One of the reasons they're in Jonkoping is because it had the perfect climate for a gaming event of that size: it's a 90k person town and brings in literally millions to the municipality so all the institutions bend over backwards to help them. It would be the equivalent of an event like us moving to Windsor, London, or Kingston to take advantage of the cheaper rates so we could expand. The UK's Insomnia is similar: hosted in Telford rather than London to save money and make the event workable.

As far as venues go Vancouver is the obvious choice for DreamHack since they have tons of great venues whereas Toronto just has a few and they're pretty mediocre (International Centre, Toronto Congress Centre, Metro Toronto Congress Centre) and also quite pricey. If you look at MLG's schedule they stop in the cheapest convention cities to make their events work: Raleigh, Dallas, Orlando, etc. One of the particularly evil things venues here in Canada do are the 'exclusive providers' and 'preferred partners' which are just deals between say an AV or catering company and the venue to only use them. This drives the cost up astronomically in some cases (like it did with our proposed event at 99 Sudbury, to the point of cancellation).


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> One of the particularly evil things venues here in Canada do are the 'exclusive providers' and 'preferred partners' which are just deals between say an AV or catering company and the venue to only use them..


They took our jobs.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> You'd be surprised, Toronto is one of the most expensive North American cities to host things in. Certain venues here charge almost as much as places in NYC and LA. If you look at the current DH cities they are not standard convention stops for a reason. By hosting in satellite cities and tier 2 cites they save money. The only exception is their DH Open in Stockholm. One of the reasons they're in Jonkoping is because it had the perfect climate for a gaming event of that size: it's a 90k person town and brings in literally millions to the municipality so all the institutions bend over backwards to help them. It would be the equivalent of an event like us moving to Windsor, London, or Kingston to take advantage of the cheaper rates so we could expand. The UK's Insomnia is similar: hosted in Telford rather than London to save money and make the event workable.
> 
> As far as venues go Vancouver is the obvious choice for DreamHack since they have tons of great venues whereas Toronto just has a few and they're pretty mediocre (International Centre, Toronto Congress Centre, Metro Toronto Congress Centre) and also quite pricey. If you look at MLG's schedule they stop in the cheapest convention cities to make their events work: Raleigh, Dallas, Orlando, etc. One of the particularly evil things venues here in Canada do are the 'exclusive providers' and 'preferred partners' which are just deals between say an AV or catering company and the venue to only use them. This drives the cost up astronomically in some cases (like it did with our proposed event at 99 Sudbury, to the point of cancellation).


Kingston has a good venue but It might not be big enough. We have the K-Rock Centre. Also If they got clearance they could host an event at the base.


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrWiggy*
> 
> Still, even at $150 for a seat, event like that, that's worth it


For a multi-day event I would pay that much... it would definitely bring in a richer more discerned audience.


----------



## Cyclops

And make "No shouting" a rule please.


----------



## RussianJ

Waiting for a stateside gig


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Waiting for a stateside gig


this is OCN. we do it in canada because OCN started in canada xD


----------



## Cyclops

When's the next event? My new rig is finished







.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> When's the next event? My new rig is finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Talked with Admin about that on Tuesday, apparently we're not planning one to match last year's October. There had been talks of hitting a 'one event every six months' before but I think they will stay just talks. The event we hosted last year in the fall period was primarily done by AMD and to my knowledge they are not looking to host another AMD Radeon ExtravaLANza in the foreseeable future. Soonest I would personally expect would be another June/July for 2014 with announcements in the spring. The reason I say that is because I was going and doing a bunch of ground work on finding a more suitable venue and fixing other problems with the past event but there was no interest in continuing it so I've just stopped. If you don't plan 3 to 6 months ahead then you run into cancelled events like our infamous February/March 2013 event that never materialized. Hopefully Admin just skips the 'Interest Thread' stage and just goes straight to an announcement this time since we know there is enough demand and that we can't even hope to meet it given our current structure, making it quite frankly a waste of time.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Talked with Admin about that on Tuesday, apparently we're not planning one to match last year's October. There had been talks of hitting a 'one event every six months' before but I think they will stay just talks. The event we hosted last year in the fall period was primarily done by AMD and to my knowledge they are not looking to host another AMD Radeon ExtravaLANza in the foreseeable future. Soonest I would personally expect would be another June/July for 2014 with announcements in the spring. The reason I say that is because I was going and doing a bunch of ground work on finding a more suitable venue and fixing other problems with the past event but there was no interest in continuing it so I've just stopped. If you don't plan 3 to 6 months ahead then you run into cancelled events like our infamous February/March 2013 event that never materialized. Hopefully Admin just skips the 'Interest Thread' stage and just goes straight to an announcement this time since we know there is enough demand and that we can't even hope to meet it given our current structure, making it quite frankly a waste of time.


Yes, I for one appreciate what you guys have been doing behind the scenes to make everything happen. Any talks with Intel or NVidia? I know we're not as close to them as we are to AMD though.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Yes, I for one appreciate what you guys have been doing behind the scenes to make everything happen. Any talks with Intel or NVidia? I know we're not as close to them as we are to AMD though.


Admin generally uses the Huddler people to figure out which sponsors are going to be on board for the events. There seem to only be a few cases of direct sponsorship contacts. We have strange relationships with outside organizations, very different from other places I've worked with.


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Hey, everyone. I haven't been on here in a while. Are there any upcoming LAN events around the GTA? Better yet, is there a thread that exists which lists all upcoming LAN events/gatherings across the GTA?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> Hey, everyone. I haven't been on here in a while. Are there any upcoming LAN events around the GTA? Better yet, is there a thread that exists which lists all upcoming LAN events/gatherings across the GTA?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Talked with Admin about that on Tuesday, apparently we're not planning one to match last year's October. There had been talks of hitting a 'one event every six months' before but I think they will stay just talks. The event we hosted last year in the fall period was primarily done by AMD and to my knowledge they are not looking to host another AMD Radeon ExtravaLANza in the foreseeable future. *Soonest I would personally expect would be another June/July for 2014* with announcements in the spring. The reason I say that is because I was going and doing a bunch of ground work on finding a more suitable venue and fixing other problems with the past event but there was no interest in continuing it so I've just stopped. If you don't plan 3 to 6 months ahead then you run into cancelled events like our infamous February/March 2013 event that never materialized. Hopefully Admin just skips the 'Interest Thread' stage and just goes straight to an announcement this time since we know there is enough demand and that we can't even hope to meet it given our current structure, making it quite frankly a waste of time.


Posted an hour ago


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Posted an hour ago


Okay, thanks.


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

I'm actually really sad that there's no AMD ExtravaLANza, or at least a public event at the AMD headquarters this year. I went to the AMD public event last year in Markham, and while I didn't win any major prizes, it was still really awesome. Are there any public events happening any time soon in the GTA that would be somewhat like the AMD public event (not the LAN?)


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Not that I know of, but keep in mind that the entire event at AMD was more or less a backdrop to a press event. I would imagine that if they did something high profile like another new graphics card line or something similar that they'd go out of their way to promote it again. Public events like that are really rare, especially when hosted on a company's campus. Riot is probably the only organization to do it regularly at their head office.


----------



## Cyclops

Yeah, they were about to launch the Piledriver chips last time we were there.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Not that I know of, but keep in mind that the entire event at AMD was more or less a backdrop to a press event. I would imagine that if they did something high profile like another new graphics card line or something similar that they'd go out of their way to promote it again. Public events like that are really rare, especially when hosted on a company's campus. Riot is probably the only organization to do it regularly at their head office.


Would love another one @ AMD maybe with HD 9XXX launch. Last one was amazing.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quick (and very much late) Summary:

*Venue:* The venue was the Berkeley Church in Toronto.
From the outside it seems like a very odd place to host a LAN party. And once inside it still seems like you are in the wrong place. That is until you see all the tables waiting for rigs on them, the huge projector that they are using for live casts, all the equipment needed for power delivery and the networking gear to get everyone online.

Although far from being 'ideal' for a LAN party (i.e. lots of stairs, poor A/C) it created a very unique atmosphere and made for a very good time despite the few shortcomings.

*Gaming:* I signed up for a casual gaming ticket because I haven't played any of the games played for the tournaments in about 2 years. So as a casual gamer we were lowest on priority to get connected to the network. It took a bit longer then I was expecting to get a connection, but this is due to the fact that there was a wedding the night prior and they couldn't get setup until earlier the day of the event. As for tournament play I can't really comment, but people seemed to enjoy it aside from a few teams who were pretty casual players and got eliminated very early on.

For gaming I got to play some TF2, TF2 dodgeball, UT04 with some people, had a great time and did better with TF2 than I had expected to













*Benching:* I spent a lot of my time hovering around the benching section, mostly because it was really awesome to watch and the member that I have spent the most time conversing with all these years was benching (what up H3llscr3am!?). This was my first time witnessing any sub-zero benching and I had a lot of stupid questions that all of the benchers were more than happy enough to answer. For a while I just sat down in an empty seat beside Valguar just to try and learn what I could from him and he was happy enough to entertain me while trying to troubleshoot a problem preventing him from booting for some time. All I can say is that benchers have to be the nicest and some of the most calm people when hardware isn't working









Almost like they are used to killing hardware or something?








*Food:* The food was worth more than the price of the ticket without a doubt. Needless to say, you could not have gone to this event and left hungry.
There was hotdogs/sausages, pizza, a full blown dinner course, more pizza, and Ice Cream being made pretty much the entire time. All of the food was good, but I feel the need to do a little writeup about the Ice Cream. Not only was is delicious, but it was awesome watching them toss in the ingredients and LN2 and a minute later you were left with ice cream that would put Ben & Jerry's to shame. Great work to The Cream Brewery for their unique and delicious experience.

To anyone throwing an event, I would highly recommend you check out The Cream Brewery




*Prizing:* The prizing was insane, not only was there prizing for the tournaments (gaming and benching), there was also door prizes, just for showing up you were eligible for a ton of awesome prizes (I won $100), as we as 50/50 prizes that a few people cleaned up with









Thanks a bunch for coming up with such a large prize pool Admin and Sponsors, I didn't expect 1/10th of what was actually at the event.

*Sponsors:* I just wanted to make a quick shoutout to all of the sponsors, this event would not have been possible without you guys, and even more impressive was how last minute they came together.
So thank you Intel for supplying a ton of chips, Gigabyte for supplying the seemingly indestructible boards for benching as well as prizes, Coolermaster for supplying a ton of prizes as well as being setup at the event to let us check out their awesome mechanical keyboards and even one that isnt available yet! GSkill for providing what seemed to be the best spec'd ram I have ever seen for the benchers. As well as MSI, Enermax, Artic and ViewSonic and any sponsors I may have missed.

*The People:* Lastly, I just wanted to make a shout out to the people. I met a ton of awesome members (too many to list). I don't think The community that this site seems to bring together is some of the most awesome people I have ever met. When the venue was running low on water, myself and Johny24 ran to get some more for Admin. And I know that at least a few other members made a run later in the event when supplies needed to be picked up. I also got to meet Admin, possibly one of the coolest people on earth, thanks for putting this event together, it was an absolute blast, and I can't wait for the next one.









Sorry this took so long for me to write up.

Cheers,
Schubie!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Quick (and very much late) Summary:
> 
> *Venue:* The venue was the Berkeley Church in Toronto.
> From the outside it seems like a very odd place to host a LAN party. And once inside it still seems like you are in the wrong place. That is until you see all the tables waiting for rigs on them, the huge projector that they are using for live casts, all the equipment needed for power delivery and the networking gear to get everyone online.
> 
> Although far from being 'ideal' for a LAN party (i.e. lots of stairs, poor A/C) it created a very unique atmosphere and made for a very good time despite the few shortcomings.
> 
> *Gaming:* I signed up for a casual gaming ticket because I haven't played any of the games played for the tournaments in about 2 years. So as a casual gamer we were lowest on priority to get connected to the network. It took a bit longer then I was expecting to get a connection, but this is due to the fact that there was a wedding the night prior and they couldn't get setup until earlier the day of the event. As for tournament play I can't really comment, but people seemed to enjoy it aside from a few teams who were pretty casual players and got eliminated very early on.
> 
> For gaming I got to play some TF2, TF2 dodgeball, UT04 with some people, had a great time and did better with TF2 than I had expected to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Benching:* I spent a lot of my time hovering around the benching section, mostly because it was really awesome to watch and the member that I have spent the most time conversing with all these years was benching (what up H3llscr3am!?*N2M, u?*). This was my first time witnessing any sub-zero benching and I had a lot of stupid questions that all of the benchers were more than happy enough to answer. For a while I just sat down in an empty seat beside Valguar just to try and learn what I could from him and he was happy enough to entertain me while trying to troubleshoot a problem preventing him from booting for some time. All I can say is that benchers have to be the nicest and some of the most calm people when hardware isn't working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost like they are used to killing hardware or something?
> 
> *I didn't even get the chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine was DOA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Food:* The food was worth more than the price of the ticket without a doubt. Needless to say, you could not have gone to this event and left hungry.
> There was hotdogs/sausages, pizza, a full blown dinner course, more pizza, and Ice Cream being made pretty much the entire time. All of the food was good, but I feel the need to do a little writeup about the Ice Cream. Not only was is delicious, but it was awesome watching them toss in the ingredients and LN2 and a minute later you were left with ice cream that would put Ben & Jerry's to shame. Great work to The Cream Brewery for their unique and delicious experience.
> 
> To anyone throwing an event, I would highly recommend you check out The Cream Brewery
> 
> *Prizing:* The prizing was insane, not only was there prizing for the tournaments (gaming and benching), there was also door prizes, just for showing up you were eligible for a ton of awesome prizes (I won $100), as we as 50/50 prizes that a few people cleaned up with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Cough, long arms FTW!,Cough**
> 
> Thanks a bunch for coming up with such a large prize pool Admin and Sponsors, I didn't expect 1/10th of what was actually at the event.
> 
> *Sponsors:* I just wanted to make a quick shoutout to all of the sponsors, this event would not have been possible without you guys, and even more impressive was how last minute they came together.
> So thank you Intel for supplying a ton of chips, Gigabyte for supplying the seemingly indestructible boards for benching as well as prizes, Coolermaster for supplying a ton of prizes as well as being setup at the event to let us check out their awesome mechanical keyboards and even one that isnt available yet! GSkill for providing what seemed to be the best spec'd ram I have ever seen for the benchers. As well as MSI, Enermax, Artic and ViewSonic and any sponsors I may have missed.
> 
> *The People:* Lastly, I just wanted to make a shout out to the people. I met a ton of awesome members (too many to list). I don't think The community that this site seems to bring together is some of the most awesome people I have ever met. When the venue was running low on water, myself and Johny24 ran to get some more for Admin. And I know that at least a few other members made a run later in the event when supplies needed to be picked up. I also got to meet Admin, possibly one of the coolest people on earth, thanks for putting this event together, it was an absolute blast, and I can't wait for the next one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry this took so long for me to write up.*Indeed, Are there other pictures hidden somewhere? You were walking around with a nice setup, I assume there were more pics then this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Cheers,
> Schubie!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

There are more pictures, where is the web album that we were supposed to upload to?
I cant find the link.

Also, I JUST got the pictures transferred to my computer finally. Been so swamped lately.


----------



## el gappo

Community album's here http://www.overclock.net/g/a/979815/ocn-grand-champion-series-toronto-2013/


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Community album's here http://www.overclock.net/g/a/979815/ocn-grand-champion-series-toronto-2013/


Thanks!
Uploading now


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Thanks!
> Uploading now


id ride with you anytime to events schubie, was fun as hell packing 3 guys and gear into a small car









next time my rig wont be so giant, its been wedged into a prodigy now


----------



## el gappo

Have posted a rather large photo-set from the event here http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1011661/ocn-grand-champion-series-toronto-2013/


----------



## MP-Canuck

Some nice pics in there. Also A nice pic of the back of my head


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MP-Canuck*
> 
> Some nice pics in there. Also A nice pic of the back of my head


agreed good mix gappo


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Have posted a rather large photo-set from the event here http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1011661/ocn-grand-champion-series-toronto-2013/


I don't remember telling you you could post my bling on FB







kiddin gappo. Very nice spread.


----------



## Valgaur

So whens the next event....


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> So whens the next event....


This.

Also I have to thank Intel again for the CPU... amazing prize! I just found a Z87 motherboard deal for it now.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Thanks for the photos Gappo, you can partially see myself and Citra in one of the pictures


----------



## Draven

Just to let you guys know I have added a link in The {Official} Canadian OCN Club page for a Steam Group by the same name, there is also a Facebook Group page, so if you guys want to join just click the links in the OP of the group.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Just to let you guys know I have added a link in The {Official} Canadian OCN Club page for a Steam Group by the same name, there is also a Facebook Group page, so if you guys want to join just click the links in the OP of the group.


No Myspace groups?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> No Myspace groups?


I can't tell if you're serious...

Are there still people on MySpace?


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I can't tell if you're serious...


I was not. Myspace is quite dead.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> I was not. Myspace is quite dead.


I figured, but it is hard to tell through text









Man, I loved MySpace back in the day. And really, it was the best for bands. I used to like setting it up a lot more than a lot of the alternatives nowadays, and it was great for networking with other bands.


----------



## kevinf

Necro for good cause.. http://magfest.org/ (Washington, Maryland) is close enough to drive from GTA. I highly recommend you check it out, only $50 for tickets for 4 days, Music, LAN, Consoles, Tabletop, Free 24/7 ARCADE









Me and a buddy are road tripping. We have 2 extra spots in the car, anyone interested? Sharing gas of course... PM me.

Admins... we need a Forum just for LAN parties... "General Discussion" is too broad for this stuff, as it would be nice to subscribe to a LAN only forum.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Where would you be crossing into the U.S.?

If you pass by near me I might be interested, that sounds epic!

I live on the border of Michigan, in Sarnia, Ontario.

*Edit:* Nevermind, it would make no sense for you to cross the border by me. I kind of figured as much


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> Necro for good cause.. http://magfest.org/ (Washington, Maryland) is close enough to drive from GTA. I highly recommend you check it out, only $50 for tickets for 4 days, Music, LAN, Consoles, Tabletop, Free 24/7 ARCADE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and a buddy are road tripping. We have 2 extra spots in the car, anyone interested? Sharing gas of course... PM me.
> 
> Admins... we need a Forum just for LAN parties... "General Discussion" is too broad for this stuff, as it would be nice to subscribe to a LAN only forum.


If I wasnt both starting college and retaking my safety qualifications the day after, I'd be all over it.


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

will there be a spring 2014 LAN in T.O.? _(sorry to bump an old thread)_


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> will there be a spring 2014 LAN in T.O.? _(sorry to bump an old thread)_


We generally don't do spring events. Our target for the Toronto events in the past has always been June/July which is more or less summer. In any case @admin is the one who will break anything regarding future Toronto events.


----------



## sLim

deleted: double post


----------



## sLim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> will there be a spring 2014 LAN in T.O.? _(sorry to bump an old thread)_


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> We generally don't do spring events. Our target for the Toronto events in the past has always been June/July which is more or less summer. In any case @admin is the one who will break anything regarding future Toronto events.


Anything happening in the summer then? - June/July time @admin ???


----------



## H3||scr3am

Something I read in another thread mentions the end of June as a LAN possibility, see below:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> March 21st, 2014 marked our tenth year anniversary here at Overclock.net. What an amazing journey it has been for both OCN and the computing industry as a whole.
> 
> We plan on celebrating a lot over this year and have many fun events planned. A few things to watch out for:
> 
> 1) A LAN in Toronto (keep end of June open!)
> 
> 2) A major benchmarking competition on HWbot.org (who is also celebrating their 10th year anniversary!)
> 3) A major case modding competition
> 4) Lots of amazing contests for cash and hardware throughout the year
> 5) A very strange project that we are working on now with a partner. We may have an overclocking/gaming house for a few months to do some streaming from
> 6) A new design that does not look like it's from 10 years ago
> 7) The story behind the creation of OCN
> 8) Restocking our OCN merchandise (after the redesign is complete)
> 
> Please keep your eyes open for each one of these things to be released/announced as soon as we can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot going on behind the scenes to make this year an amazing one for the community.
> 
> It has been such a pleasure to be with you guys over all of this time. You have helped make one of the most amazing communities on the internet!
> 
> Happy 10th birthday OCN!
> 
> More to come soon!
> admin
> 
> p.s we will have a new contest announced in about 24 hours or so!


----------



## MartiAn

You guys really need to annouce a CS:GO tourney for this summer. The turn-out will be HUGE, this game has evolved so much since last summer.

Just throwing it out there OCN, much love


----------



## marc0053

I'd like to attend just to see members bench on LN2


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Event was just announced:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing games. Loads of prizes. Awesome sponsors.
> 
> Are you ready for it?
> 
> More details and registration coming soon!


----------



## launders

are you guys looking for CS:GO casters? i do colour casting for CEVO and live very close to the venue


----------



## admin

Two more tickets for Casual just opened up!


----------



## Cyclops

People cancelling at the last second.

PS: How severe will be the chastization of those who shall bring an OEM computer or a laptop?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> People cancelling at the last second.
> 
> PS: How severe will be the chastization of those who shall bring an OEM computer or a laptop?


Nothing major, just a minor lynching I suspect.


----------

